# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Ilmainen joukkoliikenne

## killerpop

Ilmainen joukkoliikenne täällä mantereella on vain unelma.

Kaikella pitää olla hintansa, vaikka omasta mielestäni seutulippuni on kilpailukykyinen hinnaltaan. 30 vuorokautta / 52 euroa, yksityiset firmat saavat 12 km perusmatkasta 1,99e ja TKL 0,76e. Ja noin 115 matkaa (=leimausta) kuukaudessa tekevänä, tuosta voi laskea, että kunta maksaa ja aika paljon. Tilanne muuttuu kuitenkin, jos ajatellaan, että paljonko tulee maksettua veroja kunnalle.

MODEDIT/kuukanko: Erotettu Maarianhaminan 0-taksaa käsittelevästä viestiketjusta

----------


## Kani

Vaasassa puolestaan taisivat puolittaa hinnat, mikä nosti matkustajamääriä neljänneksellä. Ilmainen joukkoliikenne olisi suuremmissa kaupungeissa aika hankalaa, kun keskusta-alueilla joukkoliikennettä ryhdyttäisiin käyttämään kuin liukuportaita tai hissiä: hyvin lyhyitä matkoja suurella kuormituksella hitaasti edeten.

Eikös jossain Australian kaupungissa myös ole ilmainen joukkoliikenne ainakin keskusta-alueella?

----------


## ultrix

> Vaasassa puolestaan taisivat puolittaa hinnat, mikä nosti matkustajamääriä neljänneksellä. Ilmainen joukkoliikenne olisi suuremmissa kaupungeissa aika hankalaa, kun keskusta-alueilla joukkoliikennettä ryhdyttäisiin käyttämään kuin liukuportaita tai hissiä: hyvin lyhyitä matkoja suurella kuormituksella hitaasti edeten.


Miksi noin kävisi, kun tälläkin hetkellä suurimmilla kaupunkiseuduilla on mahdollista kiinteään hintaan käyttää kaupungin/seudun sisäisiä jl-välineitä rajattomasti, eikä ilmiötä esiinny (ainakaan suuremmassa mittakaavassa)?

----------


## JE

> Eikös jossain Australian kaupungissa myös ole ilmainen joukkoliikenne ainakin keskusta-alueella?


Länsi-Australian pääkaupunki Perth lienee kyseessä. Muista nollataksan omaksuneista miljoonakaupungeista en sitten olekaan kuullut.

----------


## Kani

> Miksi noin kävisi, kun tälläkin hetkellä suurimmilla kaupunkiseuduilla on mahdollista kiinteään hintaan käyttää kaupungin/seudun sisäisiä jl-välineitä rajattomasti, eikä ilmiötä esiinny (ainakaan suuremmassa mittakaavassa)?


Varmaan siksi, että suurin osa kaupungilla kävelijöistä tuskin omistaa ko. lippua, joten tästä ryhmästä joukkoliikenteeseen tulisi paljon lyhyen matkan satunnaiskäyttäjiä. (Tämän arvion antoi joskus myös Helsingin Bussiliikenteen johtaja jossain mediassa.)

----------


## Compact

HKL ja VR ovat ilmaisliikenteen edelläkävijöitä Suomessa.
Helsingin raitiovaunuissa, metrojunissa ja lähiliikenteen junissa on de-facto ollut ilmaisliikenne jo vaikka kuinka kauan. Suomenlinnan lautat ovat myös tässä löyhästi mukana.

Halutessaan voi maksaa kannatusmaksun raitiovaunun kuljettajalle tai lähijunan konduktöörille, jos osuu sellaiseen vaunuosastoon, jota hän päivystää.

Raitiovaunumatkustajista viisitoista henkeä sadasta käyttänee jo ilmaisliikennettä.

Joku vertasi matkustusideologiaa ilmaisiin liukuportaisiin ja hisseihin. Helsingin kiskoliikenne toimii jo sillä periaatteella. Siksi se onkin niin suosittua.

Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää mihinkä aikaan myydään (alku)illan viimeinen raitiovaunulippu sanotaan vaikkapa perjantai-lauantai-iltaisin.

----------


## Kani

Ja ovat vielä kehdanneet suunnitella "ilmaisliikenteen" laajentamista bussipuolelle (kulku sisään joka ovesta).

Se onkin eri kysymys, mitä taloudellista hyötyä joukkoliikenteelle on sen kyydissä kuljeskelevista vapaamatkustajista ja kuinka tämä "ilmaisliikenne" joukkoliikennettä kehittää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se onkin eri kysymys, mitä taloudellista hyötyä joukkoliikenteelle on sen kyydissä kuljeskelevista vapaamatkustajista ja kuinka tämä "ilmaisliikenne" joukkoliikennettä kehittää.


Ei ilmaisliikennekään aivan hyödytöntä liene. Kylmä tosiasia on, että jos ilmaiseksi joukkoliikenteessä matkustava tulisi täyttämään kaupungin katuja autollaan, siitä on enemmän kustannuksia kaupungille kuin joukkoliikenteestä.

Silti en ole ilmaisliikenteen kannalla. Ilmaisilla palveluilla on taipumus rappeutua ja lisäksi niitä kulutetaan tarpeettomasti. Muistanette varmaan terveyskeskusten ilmaisen laastaripalvelun. Tuhlaajat kuormittavat palvelun tuotannon, jonka jälkeen palvelua todella tarvitsevat eivät palvelua enää saa, ainakaan kunnollisena.

Rappeutumista nähtiin sosialismissa, jossa joukkoliikenne oli käytännössä ilmaista. Niinpä operaattoreilla ei ollut mitään syytä pitää järjestelmää hyvässä kunnossa, koska se ei esim. lisännyt tuloja, vaan oli turhaa vaivannäköä.

Rehellisesti sanottuna pummilla matkustaminen on asennekysymys. Ei voine vakavissaan väittää, että illan kaljalla ja tupakalla viettänyt matkustaja todellakin on niin köyhä, ettei ole varaa maksaa kyydistä. Niitä kyytejä kun on kipattu kurkusta alas illan aikana litrakaupalla. Kertalippu on kallis, ja sen pitääkin olla. Mutta kuukausilippu ei oikeasti ole kynnyskysymys.

Kokemus on myös osoittanut, ettei valinta auton ja joukkoliikenteen välillä johdu hinnasta, vaan palvelutasosta. Autoilu on aina kalliimpaa kuin joukkoliikenne, ja monin kerroin. Kuukausilipun saa auton vakuutuksen hinnalla. Kun ilmainen joukkoliikenne johtaa laadun alenemiseen, se vain lisää autoilun houkutusta.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Kani
> 
> Eikös jossain Australian kaupungissa myös ole ilmainen joukkoliikenne ainakin keskusta-alueella?
> 
> 
> Länsi-Australian pääkaupunki Perth lienee kyseessä. Muista nollataksan omaksuneista miljoonakaupungeista en sitten olekaan kuullut.


Muistaakseni Seattlessa ainakin oli ilmainen julkinen liikenne. Perustui pitkälti Boengin maksamiin suurehkoihin veroihin. Joskus vuosia sitten oli aiheena A-studiossa.




> Maarianhaminan kokoisessa kaupungissa ilmainen bussiliikenne voi olla järkevä ratkaisu, mutta toki voi kysyä, paljonko paremman liikenteen saisi 500 000 e panostuksella, jos liikenne olisi maksullista?


Kun hetken miettii, niin Maarianhaminan kokoisessa kaupungissa ilmaiset matkat taitavat todellakin olla tarkoituksenmukaisinta joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä: pienestä asukasmäärästä johtuen kuormitus ei pääse kasvamaan liian suureksi vaikka ihmiset kulkisivat yhden pysäkkivälin matkoja ja toisaalta matkat ovat niin lyhyitä, että mikään kehittyneempi joukkoliikennejärjestelmä (futuristiset poissulkien) ei tarjoaisi olennaisesti parempaa palvelua.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Muistaakseni Seattlessa ainakin oli ilmainen julkinen liikenne.


Seattlen keskustassa on "nollataksan" alue Ride Free Area. Samoin läheisessä Portlandissa on Fareless Square keskustassa.

Info Seattle: http://transit.metrokc.gov/tops/bus/ridefree.html
Info Portland: http://www.trimet.org/fares/fareless.htm

Seattlen ja Portlandin järjestelmiä ei kuitenkaan voi verrata kokonaan ilmaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen. Joukkoliikenteen kannattavuus perustuu pitkiin linjoihin, ja kauempaa tulevat matkustajat maksavat.  Keskustan ilmainen joukkoliikenne käyttänee pääosin pidempien linjojen vapaata seisomakapasiteettia. Joukkoliikenteen tuotantoa ei tarvitse oleellisesti lisätä ilmaisvyöhykkeen mukaan.

Lisäksi Seattlen runkokuljetusmuoto on johdinauto ja Portlandin pikaraitiotie. Liikennöintikustannukset eivät ole yhtä korkeat kuin jos ainoa kuljetusmuoto olisi dieselbussi.

Yhdysvalloissa myös taksataso on yleensä selvästi Pohjois-Eurooppaa alempi ja vastaavasti tukiprosentti eurooppalaisittain hyvin korkea.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Silti en ole ilmaisliikenteen kannalla. Ilmaisilla palveluilla on taipumus rappeutua ja lisäksi niitä kulutetaan tarpeettomasti. Muistanette varmaan terveyskeskusten ilmaisen laastaripalvelun. Tuhlaajat kuormittavat palvelun tuotannon, jonka jälkeen palvelua todella tarvitsevat eivät palvelua enää saa, ainakaan kunnollisena.


Samaa mieltä. Joillakin ihmisillä on myös taipumus nähdä ilmaispalvelut "huonoina". 




> HKL ja VR ovat ilmaisliikenteen edelläkävijöitä Suomessa. 
> Helsingin raitiovaunuissa, metrojunissa ja lähiliikenteen junissa on de-facto ollut ilmaisliikenne jo vaikka kuinka kauan. Suomenlinnan lautat ovat myös tässä löyhästi mukana.


Silloin kun avorahastus tuli HKL:lle 1980-luvun alussa, (menettely taidettiin kopioida Saksasta/Itävallasta),  niin sitä pidettiin edistyksellisenä. Siihen aikaan pummien määrä pysyi kurissa. Nykyisin olen sitä mieltä että raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen eli metrooon ja YTV-alueen lähijuniin pitää saada porttirahastus. Raitiovaunuihin mahdollisesti rahastaja vaunun sisään, kuten joku hesarin yleisönosastossa jo ehdotti. 

Toinen toimenpide olisi karsia lippuviidakkoa ja tehdä lipun ostaminen helpommaksi. Kun katsoo HKL:n ja YTV:n lippuhinnastosivuja niin ei voi muuta sanoa kuin että tieto lisää tuskaa. Jotkut tuttavani matkustavat  pummilla siksi että käyttävät joukkoliikennettä vain satunnaisesti eivätkä todellakaan tiedä mistä saa ostaa lippuja. Ja täytyy myöntää että on itse tullut matkustettua pummilla jossain ulkomaisessa kaupungissa kun ei ole osannut maan kieltä eikä ole ollut taskussa kyseisen valtion pikkurahoja. 

t Rainer

----------


## JE

> Minusta Helsingissä voitaisiin kuitenkin ottaa askel edistyksellisempään suuntaan ja muuttaa kantakaupungin raitioliikenne täysin ilmaiseksi. Silloin luulisi tapahtuvan sen, minkä pitäisikin: asiakkaat siirtyisivät omista autoista vielä nykyistä laajemminkin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi.


Nollataksa olisi sosiaalisesti looginen askel eteenpäin, onhan meillä ilmaiset kirjastopalvelutkin. Nähdäkseni nollataksassa on silti ratkaiseva ongelma: Mitään takeita ei olisi liikennesuunnittelun onnistumisesta. Kun liikenne ei tuottaisi välittömiä tuloja, sen kehittäminen tapahtuisi helposti muiden tekijöiden kuin liikennetarpeen mukaan. Raitioliikenteen vastustus myös lisääntyisi ratkaisevasti, koska ne jotka sitä eivät käyttäisi pitäisivät koko palvelua turhana menoeränä.

Itse olen viime syksynä tehnyt tutkimuksia Itä-Berliinin lähes (vaikkei täysin) maksuttoman raitioliikenteen järjestämisestä ajanjaksolla 1960-luvulta muurin murtumiseen asti. Vallassa ollut Saksan Sosialistinen Yhtenäisyyspuolue piti raitioteitä pääkaupungille ensisijaisena liikennemuotona, mutta liikennelaitos ei ollenkaan jakanut tätä näkemystä. Muurin murtuessa kalustohankinnat oli laiminlyöty - suurelta osin käytettiin kaksiakselisia ja kunnoltaan erittäin kyseenalaisia vaunuja. Paljon parempi ei ollut linjastonkaan tila. Ydinkeskustassa vain muutama linja oli pidetty ajossa, ja liikennelaitoksen halukkuutta koko järjestelmän sulkemiseen hillitsi vain puoluevalta. Suomen ja DDR:n poliittisia järjestelmiä ei tietenkään voi verrata toisiinsa, mutta pelkään pahoin että ellei raitioliikenne kata edes rajoitetussa laajuudessa kulujaan, se rappeutuisi täälläkin.

Siinä määrin nollataksa voisi toimia, että sitä kokeiltaisiin jollakin yksittäisellä turistilinjalla aivan keskustan vilkkaimmassa ytimessä. Linja pitäisi imagollisesti erottaa muista raitiolinjoista selkeästi, jotta turistitkin tietäisivät eron. Ratkaisevia ongelmia syntyisi siltikin tasapuolisuusperiaatteesta: Millä perusteella tiettyihin osiin kaupunkia voi matkustaa ilmaiseksi, toisiin ei? Niin laaja linja kuin 3B/T ei nähdäkseni tällaiseksi nollataksapalveluksi kelpaisi juuri siksi, koska asettaisi esim. Kallion ja Sörnäisten tai Runeberginkadun ja Mannerheimintien varret eriarvoiseen asemaan. Keskustan ytimessä, jossa nollataksalinja voisi olla perusteltu, on toisaalta jo nyt melko hyvin toimiva liikennekokonaisuus.

 :Exclamation:  Ratikoiden nollataksakeskustelun voinee siirtää 0-taksasta olevaan ketjuun  :Exclamation: 

MODEDIT/kuukanko: Siirretty

----------


## kemkim

Ruotsissa Övertorneån kunta aloitti vuonna 2001 tarjoamaan ilmaisia bussimatkoja kunnan sisällä. Bussien käyttö on kasvanut 254%. Vilkkaimmille vuoroille on jouduttu laittamaan jopa kaksi bussia. Aika raju muutos, kun alun perin bussit olivat lopettamisuhan alla.
http://www.vas.fi/uutiset/marraskuu_...1131621522514/

----------


## otto s

Minä sanon EI maksuttomuudelle!Pidemmille matkoille pitäisi varata vartti enemmän aikaa kun ennen jos olisi maksutonta ja bussit pysähtelisivät joka pysäkillä.Raitiovaunut voisivat ollakkin ilmaisia,kun niissä on pummeja nykyäänkin niin paljon ja ne pysähtyvt joka pysäkillä.Metroihin lipuntarkastus portit jotka tarkastavat liput.Suomenlinnan lauttaan tarkastajat tarkastamaan jokaisen liput.

----------


## Resiina

Eikös helsinginseudulla ole sellainen suunnitelma että jos saaste pitoisuudet ylittävät tietyn raja-arvon, niin yksityisautolua rajoitetaan ja joukkoliikenne siirtyy n.s. nolla tariffiin. Tässä kyseisessä suunnitelmassa on muistaakseni useita eri tasoja(Saaste tilanteen mukaan)

----------


## teme

Kannatan varauksin YTV-alueella tai ainakin Helsingissä, en osaa sanoa muista kaupungeista. Eli jos oletetaan seuraavaa:
- Pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenne rakentuu yhä enemmän raideliikenteen varaan. Tämä on pääomavaltaista (rakentamiskustannukset) verrattuna bussiliikenteeseen (liikennöimiskustannukset). Investoinnit katetaan joka tapauksessa verovaroista.
- Jos tavoite on, ja pitäisi olla, että lähestulkoon kaikilla on kuukausilippu, niin ei tämä eroa verosta juuri millään tavalla. Jo nytkin puolet tuloista tulee veroista.
- Säästynyt henkilötyö ja muut kustannukset pitäisi ainakin osittain ohjata valvontaan ja järjestyksenpitoon. Jos esim. tarkastajien käyttöä perustellaan tällä funktiolla, niin eikö olisi johdonmukaisempaa ja tehokkaampaa käyttää ihmistyövuosia nimenomaan häiriköinnin estämiseen, sen sijaan että käytetään aikaa normaalien matkustajien lippujen tarkastamiseen? Kuskihan liikennevälineessä on tai ei joka tapauksessa.

En pidä ylikäyttöhuolta uskottavana, ja tavoitehan on että mahdollisimman suuri osa matkoista tehdään joukkoliikenteellä, ei kovin moni huvikseen ratikassa istu. Ilmaisen palvelun rapautuminen on aiheellisempi huoli, mutta toisaalta kun tällä saadaan enemmän ihmisiä kyytiin, niin eiköhän tuo ole vältettävissä.

Näin ideana, rahoittaisin sen lipun hinnan osuuden lisäkiinteistöverolla, joka olisi porrastettu sen mukaan kuinka hyvässä paikassa kiinteistö joukkoliikenteen kannalta sijaitsee. Kutsutaan sitä vaikka liikennemaksuksi. Tämä myös ehkäisisi osaltaan yhdyskuntarakenteen pirstaloitumista.

Lisäksi on syytä huomioida, että jos tämä toteutetaan YTV-alueella niin matkakuluvähennys käytännössä poistuu koska verottaja katsoo muutamin poikkeuksin vähennettäviksi halvimman liikennemuodon. Näppituntumalta tämä on jotain luokkaa 40-50 miljoonaa euroa lisää verottajalle. Eli veronkorotus jonka vastineeksi saa maksuttoman julkisen palvelun, häviäjinä tässä ovat ne jotka eivät joukkoliikennettä käytä.

----------


## ultrix

> Näin ideana, rahoittaisin sen lipun hinnan osuuden lisäkiinteistöverolla, joka olisi porrastettu sen mukaan kuinka hyvässä paikassa kiinteistö joukkoliikenteen kannalta sijaitsee. Kutsutaan sitä vaikka liikennemaksuksi. Tämä myös ehkäisisi osaltaan yhdyskuntarakenteen pirstaloitumista.


Täsmentäisitkö hieman, miten lisäkiinteistövero ehkäisisi yhdyskuntarakenteen pirstaloitumista? Eikö lisämaksu oikeastaan lähinnä kannusta yritystä sijoittamaan toimipaikkansa johonkin korpeen tai moottoritieliittymän varteen?

----------


## teme

> Täsmentäisitkö hieman, miten lisäkiinteistövero ehkäisisi yhdyskuntarakenteen pirstaloitumista? Eikö lisämaksu oikeastaan lähinnä kannusta yritystä sijoittamaan toimipaikkansa johonkin korpeen tai moottoritieliittymän varteen?


Anteeksi, ilmaisin itseäni kryptisesti kun yritin pitää viestin lyhyenä. Ilmeisesti ymmärsit niin päin, että maksu on sitä suurempi mitä paremmat joukkoliikenneyhteydet, tarkoitus oli kuitenkin jokseenkin päinvastainen.

Eli ajatuksenjuoksuni menee jotenkin näin. Joukkoliikenne on luontevaa mieltää julkisen palveluna siinä kuin koulut tai terveyskeskuksetkin, varsinkin jos se olisi maksutonta. Voidaan myös ajatella, ja minusta pitäisi ajatella, että kaupungilla on velvollisuus ainakin pääkaupunkiseudulla järjestää toimiva julkinen liikenne sinne minne ihmiset kulloinkin kulkevat.

Jotta tämä ei johda vapaamatkustamiseen (siis taloudellisessa mielessä) kustannukset tulee jotenkin kohdistaa liikennöintitarpeen aiheuttajaan. Siksi siis kiinteistöverotyyppinen maksu joka peritään kiinteistön omistajalta. Koska esimerkiksi kehätien varrella sijaitsevaan ostoskeskukseen tai harvaan rakennetulle omakotitaloalueelle joukkoliikenteen järjestäminen on kalliimpaa, niin on luontevaa verottaa näiden kiinteistöjen omistajia enemmän.

En lähde nyt hatusta nyhtäisemään prosentteja, enkä edes ole varma onko määräytymisperusteena kiinteistön arvo niin kuin kiinteistöverossa mielekäs, vai olisiko joku muu peruste parempi. Perisin tämän kuitenkin ensisijassa toimisto- ja liikehuoneistoilta, koska niiden sijainti ohjaa liikennettä. Maksu tuskin olisi kauhean suuri, mutta olisi sillä jonkinlainen ohjaava vaikutus.

----------


## Antero Alku

Temen perustelut tuntuvat päteviltä, mutta esimerkiksi ruuhkamaksun keräämisen peruste osoittaa, että todellisuus menee toisin.

Yhteiskuntatalouden kannalta ruuhkamaksun tehtävä on ohjata tieinvestoinnin käyttö yhteiskuntatalouden kannalta opitimitilanteeseen. Ilman ruuhkamaksua investointia käytetään liikaa, jolloin liikenne ruuhkautuu ja investoinnista saatava hyöty vähenee verrattuna siihen, että sitä käytetään vähemmän.

Liikakäyttö johtuu siitä, että tiekapasiteetin käyttöön saamisen ollessa vastikkeetonta kapasiteettia käytetään silloinkin, kun saatava hyöty ei ole käytetyn kapasiteetin arvoinen. Ruuhkamaksu tekee tien käytöstä vastikkeellista, jolloin tarpeeton käyttö poistuu. Koska ruuhkamaksua ei haluta maksaa kun tien käytöstä ei saada maksua vastaavaa hyötyä.

Tukholman kokeilu osoitti tämän teorian toimivan myös käytännössä. Ruuhkamaksu poisti osan liikenteestä tyystin. Jäljelle jäävä autoliikenne toimi paremmin kun ruuhkat poistuivat.

Joukkoliikenteen lipunhinta toimii samoin. Ja se on myös oikeudenmukainen. Jos ei joukkoliikennettä tarvi, siitä ei tarvitse myöskään maksaa. Enkä tarkoita autoilijoita, vaan sellaisia, jotka asuvat kävelyetäisyydellä päivittäisistä menoistaan.

"Ilmaiset" tiet ovat johtaneet yhdyskuntarakenteen hajaantumiseen sekä kauppakeskuskulttuuriin. Molemmat ovat yhteiskuntatalouden kannalta huonoja asioita, sillä yhteiskunta on muuttunut ylläpitokustannuksiltaan kalliimmaksi. Oikea keino korjata tieliikenteen vastikkeettomuutta ei ole muuttaa joukkoliikennettä vastikkeettomaksi vaan tieliikenne vastikkeelliseksi. Ruuhkamaksut eivät ole ainoa keino tähän, sillä auton käytön verottaminen omistamisen sijasta vaikuttaa samaan suuntaan. Se toki kerää maksua sielläkin missä tiekapasiteetista ei ole pulaa. Mutta näyttää olevan ainakin Suomessa poliittisesti helpompi kuin tiemaksut.

Antero

----------


## teme

No, Antero tarjoaa keppiä ja minä porkkanaa, perinteisestihän nämä on yhdistetty. Autoilussa maksu on kiinteähkö (poislukien polttoainekulut) kun taas joukkoliikenteessä se vaihtelee käytön mukaan kuten palveluissa yleensäkin (poislukien kuukausilippu). Antero haluaisi, että autoilusta laskutetaan käytön mukaan, minä haluan että joukkoliikenteellä olisi kiinteä kustannus käytöstä riippumatta, joka hoidetaan sitten vaikka verojen kautta.

Ero löytynee siinä, että Antero näkee maksut keinona ohjata liikkumista kun minä taas en oikeastaan halua ohjata liikkumista. Se että ihmiset matkustavat pääkaupunkiseudulla töihin tai vapaavajan viettoon on minusta lähtökohtaisesti hyvä asia, se mahdollistaa laajan työssäkäyntialueen ja laajan asiakaspohjan eri palveluille, josta seuraa enemmän työpaikkoja ja parempia palveluita. Hyviä asioita tulee tarpeen mukaan subventoida, huonoja mahdollisuuksien mukaan verottaa. Lisäksi tässä on tämä keskusjohdon ikiaikainen ongelma, eli mistä tiedämme että ohjaamme oikeaan suuntaan?

En ole täysin vakuuttunut tietulleista nimenomaan sen takia, että ne jossain määrin ehkäisevät liikkumista. Se että ihmiset tulevat keskustaan asioimaan ja töihin on hyvä asia, ja yhteen tai muutamaan keskukseen pohjautuva kaupunkirakenne on liikenteen kannalta helpompi kuin hajautettu aluekeskusmalli (ehkä Tapiola poislukien, mikä näistä on sellainen että siellä menisi ihan huvikseen kävelylle?) Jos tietulleja tulee, niin minusta niiden maksu tulisi olla vastaava joukkoliikennelippu, eli jos esim. Länsiväylää haluaa tulla autolla keskustaan ruuhka-aikaan niin tulee olla voimassa oleva seutulippu.

Autoilun vähentämiseen kannalta uskon siis enemmän porkkanaan, maksuttomuus olisi yksi vahva sellainen, mutta se myös helpottaisi satunnaiskäyttöä. Tuollaisen keskiverto autoilijan liikennebudjetissa se pari euroa lipusta on ihan se ja sama, mutta miten ihmeessä se ostetaan? Toinen mikä auttaisi tässä olisi mukavuuden parantaminen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Lienee aiheellista pidemmän vastauksen sijaan viitata aikaisempaan keskusteluketjuun:

Linkki aikaisempaan nollataksakeskusteluun

Tärkeimmät pointit:
- Joukkoliikenteen alhaisen käytön syy on huono palvelutaso, ei hinta.
- Kaikki käytännön kokemukset osoittavat, että ihmiset ovat valmiita maksamaan kohtuullisen hinnan hyvin palvelevasta joukkoliikenteestä.
- Autoilijoiden houkuttelussa joukkoliikenteen ilmaisuus ei vaikuta mitenkään
Johtopäätös: yhteiskunnan lisäpanostukset on syytä ohjata joukkoliikenteen palveluiden parantamiseen, ei ilmaisliikenteeseen.

Temen ehdottama kiinteistövero on perustellumpi ohjata joukkoliikenteen infran parantamiseen, ennen kaikkea raiteiden rakentamiseen. Useat tutkimukset ovat osoittaneet, että raideliikenne nostaa kiinteistöjen arvoa kävelyetäisyydellä asemista. Tätä hyötyä voidaan ulosmitata Suomessa uudisrakentamisen osalta tonttimyynnin, maankäyttösopimuskorvausten sekä kehittämiskorvauksen ja -maksun sekä kiinteistöveron kautta. Kiinteistövero on nykyisellään niistä heikoin keino alhaisten veroprosenttien ja verotusarvojen alhaisuuden takia.

Kun puhutaan Helsingistä, ei HKL:n joukkoliikenteen liikennöintitukiaste ole tosiasiassa noin 50%, vaan noin 20%. Helsingissä "liikennöintitueksi" lasketaan myös kaupungin kulut joukkoliikenteen suunnittelusta sekä raitiotien ja metron rata- ja asemakulut. Lisäksi Helsingin osuus YTV-liikenteestä lasketaan kokonaan tappioksi, vaikka YTV-liikenteen liikennöintitukiaste on noin 35-40%. 
Tukiprosentti esitetään näin poliittisista syistä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No, Antero tarjoaa keppiä ja minä porkkanaa,...


Tämä on oikein tulkittu tekstistäni, mutta perimmältään olen sitä mieltä, että oikea tapa hoitaa autoliikenteen ruuhkia on tehdä joukkoliikenteestä niin houkuttelevaa, ettei autoja haluta käyttää. Jos se konsti ei auta tarpeeksi, sitten täytyy ryhtyä autoilun rajoittamiseen.

Esittämäni yhteiskuntataloudellinen näkemys ruuhkamaksusta (ei ole omani, vaan taloustieteilijöiden kehittämä) ei ota sinänsä kantaa siihen, mitä tapahtuu sille liikenteen määrälle, joka ruuhkautuneelta tieltä maksun vuoksi poistuu. Sillä tuossa ei tarkastella kokonaisuutta, ainoastaan ruuhkautuneen tien taloutta.

Olennainen ongelma tällä hetkellä on yhdyskuntarakenteen muuttuminen viimeisen 50 vuoden aikana sellaiseksi, että joukkoliikenteen on monissa paikoin mahdotonta olla kilpailukykyistä autoilun kanssa. Kun on sellaisia rakenteita kuten autoiluun perustuvat kauppakeskukset ja hajaantunut asutus, joukkoliikenteen käyttö ei ole kysymys sen enempää hinnasta kuin palvelun laadustakaan. Siksi on turhaa luoda yhteiskunnalle raskaita kustannuksia ilmaisesta joukkoliikenteestä.

Sinänsä Teme on oikeassa ajatuksessa maksaa joukkoliikenteestä kiinteää hintaa, kuten olisi joukkoliikennevero. Sillä joukkoliikenteen kustannushan on lyhyellä aikavälillä (esim. aikataulukausi) kiinteä. Linjat ja vuorot ajetaan aina päästä päähän riippumatta siitä, miltä pysäkiltä matkustajat tulevat. Ja periaatteessa olisi tietenkin oikeudenmukaista, että kun autotonkin maksaa verojensa kautta autojen tarvitsemia teitä, pitäisi autoilijan joutua myös maksamaan vastaavasta yhteiskunnan palvelusta eli joukkoliikenteestä.

Mutta minä uskon, että tämä tasaus menee oikeudenmukaisimmin niin, että autoilijat maksavat joukkoliikenteen väylistä veroissaan sekä kohtuullisen osuuden itse liikenteestä maksaessaan tarvittavasta subventiosta. Ja yhteiskunta sitten myös rakentaa joukkoliikenteen väyliä ja yhtä suurella innolla ja kustannustehokkuudella kuin katuja ja teitä. Tämä viimeinenhän nyt ei toteudu. Raidehankkeet lykkäytyvät vuodesta toiseen samalla kun tiehankkeet toteutuvat. Raidehankkeita toteutetaan myös erittäin tehottomasti rakentamalla ylikapasiteettia raskaan raideliikenteen muodossa ja muista kuin liikenteellisistä lähtökohdista. Näistä virheistä ei suoranaisesti voi syyttää autoilijoita, joskin autoilijat näyttävät pitävän huolta siitä, että heitä kiinnostavat hankkeet toteutuvat poliittisessa päätöksenteossa.




> Ero löytynee siinä, että Antero näkee maksut keinona ohjata liikkumista kun minä taas en oikeastaan halua ohjata liikkumista.


Liikkumisen tarpeen vähentäminen on kyllä liikennesuunnittelun sekä yhdyskuntasuunnittelun ensimmäinen keino ja tavoite. Sen vuoksi, että liikenne on yhteiskunnalle aina kustannus. Liikenne mahdollistaa toimintojen keskittämisen ja asumisen hajauttamisen, mutta tämä kehitys käy yhteiskunnalle erittäin kalliiksi ja lopulta kestämättömäksi. Se myös eriarvoistaa, sillä todellisuudessa keskittämisen ja haja-asumisen edut ovat mahdollisia vain rajoitetulle osalle kansalaisista ja tapahtuu merkittävä tulonsiirto autottomilta ja vähän liikennettä käyttäviltä runsaasti liikkuville autoilijoille.

Liikenne toki työllistää, mutta se ei ole "hyvää työllistämistä", joka tuottaa hyvinvointia, vaan se on yhteiskunnan resurssien tuhlaamisen hoitamista - jos sanon vähän karrikoiden. Havainnollistan tätä vaikka esimerkillä siitä, että kansalainen voi maksaa vaikka taksikyydistä (ja työllistää taksinkuljettajaa). Jos hänen ei tarvitse matkustaa taksilla, hän voi maksaa taksikyydin hinnalla vaikkapa uudesta lakanapakkauksesta vanhojen ja kuluneiden tilalle (ja työllistää tekstiilityöntekijää). Sellaisella ihmisellä, joka ei tarvitse autoa tai muitakann liikenteen palveluita, jää enemmän rahaa muuhun hyvinvointiin. Työllisyyden kannalta on kysmys vain siitä, minkä alan työtä ja työntekijöitä tarvitaan.

Antero

----------


## teme

Mikolle:
Niin no, varaukseni maksuttomalla joukkoliikenteelle oli että se on pitkälti raidevetoista eli käytännössä olen samaa mieltä siitä että verorahat tulee kohdentaa infraan. Palvelutaso pitää olla joka tapauksessa riittävä, mutta ajatus että hinnalla ei olisi mitään merkitystä on suoraan sanoen väärä. Hinnalla on aina merkitystä. lisäksi haluaisin toistonkin uhalla huomauttaa, että lipun hankkimesta on merkittävästi vaivaa satunnaiskäyttäjille, ekonojargonilla transaktiokustannuksia.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Palvelutaso pitää olla joka tapauksessa riittävä, mutta ajatus että hinnalla ei olisi mitään merkitystä on suoraan sanoen väärä. Hinnalla on aina merkitystä. lisäksi haluaisin toistonkin uhalla huomauttaa, että lipun hankkimesta on merkittävästi vaivaa satunnaiskäyttäjille, ekonojargonilla transaktiokustannuksia.


En tarkoittanut sitä, että hinnalla ei olisi merkitystä.

Pääpointteja joutuu näemmä taas toistamaan on tämä:
Hinta vähentää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä olennaisesti vain jos se on saatuun palveluun verrattuna kohtuuton.Jos hintataso on kohtuullinen, hinta ei ole mainittava este joukkoliikenteen käytölle, koska korkeimmat joukkoliikenteen käyttötasot ovat kaupungeissa, joissa joukkoliikenteen liikennöintimenoista pääosa katetaan lipputuloilla.Kohtuullisella lipunhintatasolla voidaan kattaa 80-100% joukkoliikenteen liikennöintimenoista, kun päälinjoja liikennöidään tehokkaalla tavalla.Lipun saatavuus voidaan järjestää helpoksi myös satunnaiskäyttäjälle esimerkiksi järjestämällä joka vaunuun tai pysäkille lipunmyyntiautomaatti.Autoilijoiden houkuttelemisessa joukkoliikenteen hinnalla ei ole mainittavaa merkitystä, koska autoilu on yleensä aina joukkoliikennettä kalliimpaa.

En usko, että siirtyminen kohtuullisesta lipunhinnasta ilmaisliikenteeseen lisäisi juuri lainkaan käyttöä palvelutasoltaan korkealaatuisissa joukkoliikennejärjestelmissä. 

Tällöin ilmaisliikenteen ja kohtuullisen hintatason liikenteen välinen kustannusero veronmaksajille on liikennöintikulut. Ne eivät nyt kuitenkaan ihan pieniä rahoja ole.

Palvelutasoltaan heikoissa joukkoliikennejärjestelmissä taas ongelma on palvelutaso, ei lipunhinta.

----------


## teme

> ...oikea tapa hoitaa autoliikenteen ruuhkia on tehdä joukkoliikenteestä niin houkuttelevaa, ettei autoja haluta käyttää. Jos se konsti ei auta tarpeeksi, sitten täytyy ryhtyä autoilun rajoittamiseen.


Minun mielestäni autoilua tulee vähentää, en kuitenkaan halua missään mielessä lopettaa sitä. Olennaista on että ihmiset pääsevät töihin ja yleisimille asioilla ilman autoa tai kohtuuttomia julkisen liikenteen vaihtoja, se loppu voidaan minun puolesta tehdä vaikka autolla.




> Esittämäni yhteiskuntataloudellinen näkemys ruuhkamaksusta (ei ole omani, vaan taloustieteilijöiden kehittämä) ei ota sinänsä kantaa siihen, mitä tapahtuu sille liikenteen määrälle, joka ruuhkautuneelta tieltä maksun vuoksi poistuu. Sillä tuossa ei tarkastella kokonaisuutta, ainoastaan ruuhkautuneen tien taloutta.


Mallejahan on kahdenlaisia, niitä joissa haitat tehdään näkyviksi maksulla, mutta tällöin maksun pitää olla haitan suuruinen, ei enempää eikä vähempää. Eli jos ihmiset ovat halukkaita maksamaan, niin tämä ei välttämättä edes rajoita autoilua. Sitten on maksuja joilla pyritään rajoittamaan tai poistamaan jokin haitta, tällöin maksua korotetaan niin kauan että tavoite saavutetaan. Kumpaa tarkoitat, eli mihin niillä tietulleilla pyritään?




> Olennainen ongelma tällä hetkellä on yhdyskuntarakenteen muuttuminen viimeisen 50 vuoden aikana sellaiseksi, että joukkoliikenteen on monissa paikoin mahdotonta olla kilpailukykyistä autoilun kanssa. Kun on sellaisia rakenteita kuten autoiluun perustuvat kauppakeskukset ja hajaantunut asutus, joukkoliikenteen käyttö ei ole kysymys sen enempää hinnasta kuin palvelun laadustakaan. Siksi on turhaa luoda yhteiskunnalle raskaita kustannuksia ilmaisesta joukkoliikenteestä.


Ei nyt kuitenkaan kannata liioitella jumbojen asiakasmääriä. Jos olisi niin, että liiketila kehätien varressa on parempi kuin liiketila keskustassa niin niistä maksettaisiin enemmän, tilanne on kuitenkin päinvastainen.

Ongelmat eivät johdu niinkään autoistumisesta vaan luokattomasta kaavoituksesta. Ensimmäinen ongelma on tämä aluekeskuspuuhastelu, Tapiola-Leppävaara-Otanniemi on ihan toimiva ja Itäkeskuskin jotenkin pärjää (vaikkei siellä loppujen työpaikkoja niin paljon ole), Tikkurilakin sinnittelee, mutta kenen idea oli Malmi, Espoon keskus tai Myyrmäki? Ihan jo silmämääräisesti näkee että ei noillla kovin hyvin mene. Toinen kaavoituksen ongelma on se että kaavoittaja ei ota huomioon tehostunutta tilankäyttöä, eli meillä on toimistotilasta itseasiassa ylitarjontaa (paitsi keskustassa). Tämä johtuu osittain aluekeskuspuuhastelusta, eli joka kaupunki haluaa alueelleen mahdollisimman paljon työpaikkoja.

Veikkaan, että jatkossakin palvelut ja työpaikat keskittyvät ensisijaisesti keskustaan ja sitten pariin aluekeskukseen, eli tuohon edellämainittuun Espoon keskittymään joka todennäköisesti kasvaa yhteen Munkkiniemen ja Haagan kanssa, ja mahdollisesti Lentokenttä-Tikkurila alueelle ja ehkä Itäkeskukseen. Muut näivettyvät omaan mahdottomuuteensa.




> Mutta minä uskon, että tämä tasaus menee oikeudenmukaisimmin niin, että autoilijat maksavat joukkoliikenteen väylistä veroissaan sekä kohtuullisen osuuden itse liikenteestä maksaessaan tarvittavasta subventiosta. Ja yhteiskunta sitten myös rakentaa joukkoliikenteen väyliä ja yhtä suurella innolla ja kustannustehokkuudella kuin katuja ja teitä. Tämä viimeinenhän nyt ei toteudu. Raidehankkeet lykkäytyvät vuodesta toiseen samalla kun tiehankkeet toteutuvat. Raidehankkeita toteutetaan myös erittäin tehottomasti rakentamalla ylikapasiteettia raskaan raideliikenteen muodossa ja muista kuin liikenteellisistä lähtökohdista. Näistä virheistä ei suoranaisesti voi syyttää autoilijoita, joskin autoilijat näyttävät pitävän huolta siitä, että heitä kiinnostavat hankkeet toteutuvat poliittisessa päätöksenteossa.


Minulle on loppujen lopuksi aivan se ja sama millä veroluontoisella maksulla rahat kerätään.... Tuosta ongelmasta, jossain vaikka Vihdintien varrelle asuvilla on semmoinen kummallinen ajatus, että jos vaikka Vihdintie kunnostetaan moottoritieksi niin sitten he eivät enää kärsi ruuhkista. Todellisuudessahan käy niin, että asutus leviää pienelle viiveellä tien vartta jolloin tuo väylä on taas hetken päästä aivan yhtä ruuhkainen. Kuitenkaan vaikka metroa ei saa rakentaa koska se lisää asutusta, ikäänkuin tie ei sitä tekisi. Jos ihmisillä on järjettömiä vaatimuksia, niin heidän valitsemansa edustajat valitettavasti niitä toteuttavat.

Jotenkin tässä on saatu kansan päähän taottua viimeisen viidentoista vuoden aikana, että ei voi vaatia pienempiä veroja ja parempia palveluja yhtäaikaa. Samoin näkisin, että pikkuhiljaa alkaa keskiverto pääkaupunkiseutulaisillekin selvitä, että ei voi saada kohtuuhintaisia asuntoja, toimivaa liikennettä (joukko tai auto), ja väljää kaavaa. Väistämättömillä tosiasoilla on taipumus syrjäyttää luulot päätä seinään -menetelmällä, eli kun tarpeeksi istutaan ruuhkassa ja maksetaan itsensä kipeäksi asunnoissa niin kyllä se siitä valkenee. Kutsutaan siitä vaikka kaupunkilaisuuden kehittymiseksi.




> Liikkumisen tarpeen vähentäminen on kyllä liikennesuunnittelun sekä yhdyskuntasuunnittelun ensimmäinen keino ja tavoite. Sen vuoksi, että liikenne on yhteiskunnalle aina kustannus. Liikenne mahdollistaa toimintojen keskittämisen ja asumisen hajauttamisen, mutta tämä kehitys käy yhteiskunnalle erittäin kalliiksi ja lopulta kestämättömäksi.


Ensinnäkin hyödyt vaikka työpaikkoina (eli erikoistumisena, eli tehokkuutena...) enemmän kuin maksavat tuon liikennekustannuksen. Yksi keskeisistä syistä työttömyyten Suomessa on nimenomaan haja-asutus. Toiseksi en näe toimintojen keskittämistä ongelmana niin kauan kuin asutus hajautuu suht säteittäisesti keskuksesta (se normaali kaupunkimalli).

Jos puhutaan trendeistä, nostaisiin esiin kolme. Ensinnäkin liike- ja toimistotilan käyttö tehostuu, mikä vähentää painetta hajauttaa palveluita. Toiseksi asuntojen koko kasvaa, mikä lisää tarvetta hajautta asumista. Kolmanneksi, sellainen maailma jossa jotenkin asetuttiin tarvitsemiensa palvelujen lähelle asumaan on utopiaa kun samasta asunnosta käy pari kolme ihmistä työssä, opiskelemassa ja harrastuksissa, työpaikka vaihdetaan tiheään, oppilaitokset erikoistuu ja harrastukseet yksilöityy. Eli yhdyskuntasuunnitelulla malliin tehdas, tehtaan asunnot, Kela missä vaimo käy  töissä, koulu ja uimahalli lapsille, ei ole tätä päivää. Autoja tai ei.

----------


## kemkim

> kenen idea oli Malmi, Espoon keskus tai Myyrmäki? Ihan jo silmämääräisesti näkee että ei noillla kovin hyvin mene.


Itse voisin kommentoida tähän ainakin Malmin tilannetta. Malmi on hyvin kaavoitettu ja talot ovat laadukkaita. Malmilla on hyvät liikenneyhteydet junan, säteittäis- ja poikittaisbussien osalta. Kaupallista toimintaakin on kiitettävästi. Työpaikat painottuvat julkiselle puolelle (terveys- ja sosiaalitoimi) ja järjestöihin, yritysten konttoreita ei ole paljoa. 

Kaavoituksessa on painotettu vahvasti sosiaalista asuntotuotantoa, kaupungin vuokra-asuntoja ja arava-asuntoja on reippaasti. Omistusasuntoja ei ole paljoa. Malmi on keskus sellaisille alueille kuin esimerkiksi Jakomäki ja Tapulikaupunki. 

Koska kaupungin työttömiä ja syrjäytyneitä on asuntopolitiikalla keskitetty Malmille, myös heidän palvelunsa ovat tulleet perässä. Tämä johtaa siihen, että Malmilla mm. Prismakeskuksessa pyörii juoppoja aamusta iltaan viereisen sosiaalitoimiston ja työvoimatoimiston vuoksi.

Minusta on sääli, että teknisesti laadukas aluekeskus on pilattu liiallisella sosiaalisella asuntotuotannolla. Se aiheuttaa häiriötä ja "kunnon ihmiset" muuttavat pois ja tilalle muuttaa ongelmaisia ihmisiä. Toisaalta, johonkinhan moniongelmaisetkin on sijoitettava. Helsingissä on päätetty, että sijoituskohteeksi tulee Malmin ja Itäkeskuksen ympäristö. Näiltä alueilta sitten tullaan Sörnäisiin tapaamaan kavereita ja uusimaan neulat. Onko Sörnäisistäkin tarkoituksella tehty narkkarien asema, vai johtuuko se vain siitä, että siellä kohtaavat itä ja koillinen joten heidän on helppo tavata siellä?

Espoossa ja Vantaalla ongelmalliset ihmiset on luullakseni keskitetty ainakin Espoon keskukseen, Suvelaan, Malminiittyyn, Havukoskelle sekä Korsoon. Voisipa vielä ottaa mukaan ympäristökunnatkin, Kirkkonummella Gesterby, Keravalla Ahjo, Järvenpäässä Jamppa ja Hyvinkäällä Paavola. Ympäristökunnissa syrjäytyneissä lähiöissä ei ole edes kunnon kulkuyhteyksiä, kun taas pääkaupunkiseudulla kulkuyhteydet ovat hyviä ihmisten ilmoille, tämä on erona. Kukin voi sitten miettiä, kumpi on parempi. Meni jo vähän kauaksi aiheesta.

----------


## teme

Malmiin ja muihin liittyen tarkoitin sitä että nämä etäkeskukset ovat ylipäänsä huono idea. Solmukohtien määrää on hyvä pitää pienenä koska niistä tulee silloin suurempia, ja siten elinvoimaisempia ja viihtyisämpiä. Myös liikenne on toki helpompi järjestää. Jos ei sitä hiivatin kuntarajaa olisi, tuon Malmin suuralueen palvelut olisivat keskittyneet pohjoisilta osin Tikkurilaan ja etelämpää keskustaan. Ja Malmin asemalla olisi pienehkö ostoskeskus mikä sinne kuuluukin. Mielestäni kaupunkiin mahtuu karkeasti ottaen yksi etäkeskus länteen, pohjoiseen ja itään, muut ovat enemmän tai vähemmän keinotekoisia virityksiä. Jos vaikka Malmin keskuksella olisi suurempi väestöpohja, siellä olisi enemmän myös yksityisen puolen palveluja kuten vaikka Tikkurilassa, joka on sekin aika virastovaltainen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mallejahan on kahdenlaisia, niitä joissa haitat tehdään näkyviksi maksulla, mutta tällöin maksun pitää olla haitan suuruinen, ei enempää eikä vähempää. Eli jos ihmiset ovat halukkaita maksamaan, niin tämä ei välttämättä edes rajoita autoilua. Sitten on maksuja joilla pyritään rajoittamaan tai poistamaan jokin haitta, tällöin maksua korotetaan niin kauan että tavoite saavutetaan. Kumpaa tarkoitat, eli mihin niillä tietulleilla pyritään?


Se malli haki vain yhteiskuntataloudellisen optimin ja osoitti, ettei "ilmainen" tie ohjaa yhteiskuntataloudelliseen optimiin.

Se, mitä maksulla tehdään ja mihin sillä pyritään on sitten toinen juttu. Tällä hetkellä voinee sanoa, että poliittinen tahto on antaa teiden ruuhkautua siten, että niiden käyttö on yhteiskunnalle kalliimpaa kuin tarvitsisi olla ja teitä ei käytetä maksimikapasiteetilla. Koska tähän päädytään ilman liikenteen ohjausta.




> Ongelmat eivät johdu niinkään autoistumisesta vaan luokattomasta kaavoituksesta.


Olet oikeassa. Tosin tässäkin on vähän munan ja kanan ongelma. Toteutettu kaavoitus ei olisi mahdollista, jos liikennettä ei voisi perustaa autoiluun. Autoilu on ollut kaavoittajille mieleen, koska kaavoittaja on päässyt helpommalla kuin ilman autoilua. Ennen kaavoittajille jopa opetettiin liikennesuunnittelua, nimenomaan joukkoliikennettä.

Nyt kaavoittajien riesaksi on alkanut tulla autojen määrä ja niiden vaatima tila. Yleisesti on nousemassa sellainen mieliala, että ei haluta enää suunnitella autoon perustuvaa yhdyskuntarakennetta, joka on myös tylsää.




> Ensimmäinen ongelma on tämä aluekeskuspuuhastelu, Tapiola-Leppävaara-Otanniemi on ihan toimiva ja Itäkeskuskin jotenkin pärjää (vaikkei siellä loppujen työpaikkoja niin paljon ole), Tikkurilakin sinnittelee, mutta kenen idea oli Malmi, Espoon keskus tai Myyrmäki?


Aluekeskukset ovat yksi modernistisen kaupunkisuunnittelun idea. Toimintojen eriyttäminen ja keskittäminen oli tavoite. Käytännön syyt johtavat silloin siihen, että kun ei tulla toimeen yhdellä ainoalla keskuksella, niin palveluita on sijoitettava sitten aluekeskuksiin.




> Veikkaan, että jatkossakin palvelut ja työpaikat keskittyvät ensisijaisesti keskustaan ja sitten pariin aluekeskukseen,...


Elinkeinoelämä on varsin käytännönläheistä. Jos miettii niitä paikkoja joihin työpaikat ovat keskittyneet ja keskittyvät edelleen ja sitten niitä keinotekoisia keskuksia, kuten Espoonkeskus, jotka eivät menesty, niin molemmilla on yhteiset piirteensä. Menestyvät keskittymät ovat autoliikenteen mittakaavassa hyvän saavutettavuuden paikkoja. Keinotekoiset keskukset eivät ole.

Hyvä esimerkki on Herttoniemi, jossa kaikki on teoriassa hyvin. Mutta tyhjät tontit kasvavat rikkaruohoa vuosikymmenet metroaseman ja moottorikadun risteyksen vieressä. Miksi? Itäväylä palvelee vain yhdessä suunnassa. Herttoniemi ei ole pääväylien risteys, ainoastaan yhden pääväylän varrella. Herttoniemi on paikka, josta ajetaan ohi.

Entä sitten joukkoliikenne ja metro? Perusteetonta hypetystä metron erinomaisuudesta, sillä se on lähes nolla. Ei metrolla pääse Herttoniemeen kaikkialta, kuten H:gin keskustaan pääsee kaikilla joukkoliikenteen muodoilla kaikkialta. Mihinkään muualle seudulla ei joukkoliikenteellä pääsekään, ja metrolla vielä vähemmän, koska metro on vain yksi raide. Eikä siitä koskaan muuta tulekaan, kun sitä ei edes yhdistetä paikallisjuniin. Puoli vuosisataa hellitty tähtimäinen joukkoliikennejärjestelmä takaa sen, ettei joukkoliikenteellä ole merkitystä kuin Helsingin keskustalle. Voin toki arvata, että joku haluaakin juuri niin.




> Samoin näkisin, että pikkuhiljaa alkaa keskiverto pääkaupunkiseutulaisillekin selvitä, että ei voi saada kohtuuhintaisia asuntoja, toimivaa liikennettä (joukko tai auto), ja väljää kaavaa.


Minäkin toivon, että tämä alkaisi valjeta. Mutta viimeiseksi se taitaa valjeta niille, jotka asioista päättävät. Siis asukkaiden valitsemille edusmiehille, jotka vaalit toisensa jälkeen valitaan uudelleen tuloksista riippumatta, kun ainoa valintaperuste on julkisuus.




> Kolmanneksi, sellainen maailma jossa jotenkin asetuttiin tarvitsemiensa palvelujen lähelle asumaan on utopiaa kun samasta asunnosta käy pari kolme ihmistä työssä, opiskelemassa ja harrastuksissa, työpaikka vaihdetaan tiheään, oppilaitokset erikoistuu ja harrastukseet yksilöityy. Eli yhdyskuntasuunnitelulla malliin tehdas, tehtaan asunnot, Kela missä vaimo käy  töissä, koulu ja uimahalli lapsille, ei ole tätä päivää. Autoja tai ei.


En ole ihan yhtä skeptinen. Se on totta, että enää ei asuta työn mukaan, vaan asumishalujen ja -toiveiden mukaan. Töissä käydään sitten siellä missä se kiva työ kulloinkin on. Mutta palvelut voivat olla vieressä ja kävelyetäisyydellä, sillä sama se maito on alakerran puodissa kuin 10 km:n automatkan päässä Jumbossakin.

Eikä työmatkustaminen olekaan se varsinainen ongelma, sillä sen määrähän ei mihinkään muutu. Aamulla mennään töihin ja illalla palataan. Liikenne kasvaa juuri kaiken muun liikkumisen muodossa, ja siitä asiointiliikenne on periaatteessa turhaa kasvua. Liikenteen kannalta asiointiliikenne korvaa jakeluliikennettä, mutta siten, että yhden jakeluliikenteen yksikön tilalle tulee 50-100 asiointiliikenteen yksikköä. Tämä on meidän perikatomme ja ympäristömme pilaaja.

Antero

----------


## teme

Mennään reilusti otsikon vierestä, mutta menköön...



> Se, mitä maksulla tehdään ja mihin sillä pyritään on sitten toinen juttu. Tällä hetkellä voinee sanoa, että poliittinen tahto on antaa teiden ruuhkautua siten, että niiden käyttö on yhteiskunnalle kalliimpaa kuin tarvitsisi olla ja teitä ei käytetä maksimikapasiteetilla. Koska tähän päädytään ilman liikenteen ohjausta.


Hain oikeastaan takaa sitä, että maksu jolla liikennettä pyritään nimenomaan rajoittamaan on kieltoluonteinen, toisin kuin maksu jolla laskutetaan aiheuttajalta haitta. Eli eikö tuon kiellon voisi hoitaa vaikka valo-ohjauksella jo kehäteiltä alkaen, tai jos kehyskunnat ei taivu niin Helsingin rajalla? Ei yksinkertaisesti lasketa autoja enempää sisään kuin katuverkko antaa myöten. Tämän kuin ottaisi käyttöön niin löytyisi kummasta kannatusta tietulleille :-)




> Olet oikeassa. Tosin tässäkin on vähän munan ja kanan ongelma. Toteutettu kaavoitus ei olisi mahdollista, jos liikennettä ei voisi perustaa autoiluun. Autoilu on ollut kaavoittajille mieleen, koska kaavoittaja on päässyt helpommalla kuin ilman autoilua. Ennen kaavoittajille jopa opetettiin liikennesuunnittelua, nimenomaan joukkoliikennettä.


Olisiko kysymys kuitenkin erikoistumisen haittavaikutuksista? Eli yksi suunnittelee kaavaa, toinen liikennettä, kolmas... Parhaana Helsingin lähiönä pidetään yleensä Munkkiniemeä, ja on tuskin sattumaa että sen kokonaissuunniteli yksi arkkitehti, Eliel Saarinen. Siellä on Anteron iloksi ratikkakin.

Enkä tiedä onko tuo autoille suunnittelu välttämättä sen helpompaa, jostain pitäisi repiä mahdollisimman paljon kerrosnelilöitä ja kuitenkin kaavoittaa parkkipaikkoja. Autoliikenteessä on tosin kaavoittajan kannalta se helppous, että tehdään ramppi moottoritielle ja Joku Muu miettii kuinka sen moottoritien saa vetämään. Mutta tämä on toisaalta sitä samaa palastelutautia joka vaivaa kaupunginsuunnittelua muutenkin, eli suunnitelmat loppuu alueen rajoihin ja muuhun kaupunkirakenteeseen liittymistä ei juurikaan pohdita. Esimerkiksi Ruoholahti, joka on ikäänkuin oma saarensa irrallaan kantakaupungista. Miten sieltä on suunniteltu kävely-yhteys muuhun keskustaan, tai siis miksi ei suunniteltu?




> Nyt kaavoittajien riesaksi on alkanut tulla autojen määrä ja niiden vaatima tila. Yleisesti on nousemassa sellainen mieliala, että ei haluta enää suunnitella autoon perustuvaa yhdyskuntarakennetta, joka on myös tylsää.


Kyynisesti arvelisin, että rakennustehokkuudelle eli rahalla on osansa asiassa, mutta samapa tuo kunhan tajuavat.




> Aluekeskukset ovat yksi modernistisen kaupunkisuunnittelun idea. Toimintojen eriyttäminen ja keskittäminen oli tavoite. Käytännön syyt johtavat silloin siihen, että kun ei tulla toimeen yhdellä ainoalla keskuksella, niin palveluita on sijoitettava sitten aluekeskuksiin.


En sinänsä vastusta kaikkia aluekeskuksia, niiden vaan pitäisi olla mahdollisimman suuria jotta väestöpohja riittää. Noissa epäonnistuneissa se ei vaan riitä, vaikka se edellämainittu Malmi ei käytännössä pysty kilpailemaan toisaalta Tikkurilan ja toisaalta keskustan kanssa, eikä siihen mikään suunnittelu auta kun luontaisia kävijöitä ei ole tarpeeksi.




> Elinkeinoelämä on varsin käytännönläheistä. Jos miettii niitä paikkoja joihin työpaikat ovat keskittyneet ja keskittyvät edelleen ja sitten niitä keinotekoisia keskuksia, kuten Espoonkeskus, jotka eivät menesty, niin molemmilla on yhteiset piirteensä. Menestyvät keskittymät ovat autoliikenteen mittakaavassa hyvän saavutettavuuden paikkoja. Keinotekoiset keskukset eivät ole.


Koko tuon Etelä-Espoon keskittymän kohdalla on vähintäänkin kyseenalaista onko sinne helppo päästä autolla, itse olin pitkään Perkkaalla (Leppävaara) töissä ja olihan siinä kaksi moottoritietä (Turunväylä ja Kehä I), kummatkin täysin tukossa. Semmoisen mielenkiintoisen jutun kuulin muuten kauppakeskus Sellosta, että olivat laskeneet aika paljon sen varaan että asiakkaita tulee junalle. Ei tule, kun samalla junalla pääsee keskustaan. Tuon alueen pitkän tähtäimen kohtalon kysymys on kasvaako Tapiola ja Leppävaara yhteen, jos kyllä niin on tarpeeksi massaa, jos ei niin näivettyvät.




> Hyvä esimerkki on Herttoniemi, jossa kaikki on teoriassa hyvin. Mutta tyhjät tontit kasvavat rikkaruohoa vuosikymmenet metroaseman ja moottorikadun risteyksen vieressä. Miksi? Itäväylä palvelee vain yhdessä suunnassa. Herttoniemi ei ole pääväylien risteys, ainoastaan yhden pääväylän varrella. Herttoniemi on paikka, josta ajetaan ohi.


Sama ongelma kuin Malmilla, keskuta toisessa ja Itäkeskus toisessa suunnassa liian lähellä.




> ...Ei metrolla pääse Herttoniemeen kaikkialta, kuten H:gin keskustaan pääsee kaikilla joukkoliikenteen muodoilla kaikkialta. Mihinkään muualle seudulla ei joukkoliikenteellä pääsekään, ja metrolla vielä vähemmän, koska metro on vain yksi raide. Eikä siitä koskaan muuta tulekaan, kun sitä ei edes yhdistetä paikallisjuniin. Puoli vuosisataa hellitty tähtimäinen joukkoliikennejärjestelmä takaa sen, ettei joukkoliikenteellä ole merkitystä kuin Helsingin keskustalle. Voin toki arvata, että joku haluaakin juuri niin.


Ei liikenteeltä, autot mukaan lukien, voi muuta vaivatonta yhteyttä odottaakaan kuin toimivan yhteyden keskustaan ja tärkeimpiin aluekeskuksiin. Metrolla pääsee keskustaan (ja Itäkeskukseen), ja palvelut ja työpaikat keskittyy niihin, hyvä niin. Länsimetron myötä pääsee Espoon keskustaan ja jos vielä jotenkin pääsisi Vantaan keskustaan niin homma olisi hanskassa. Eikä tuo poikkittaisliikenne toimi autoillakaan, esimerkkinä voin kertoa että kuljin muutaman vuoden sinne Perkkaalle töihin Heikinlaaksosta (Puistolan lähellä). Matkaan meni ruuhka-aikaan noin tunti, kuljin sitten autolla, bussilla, junalla tai polkupyörällä. 




> Se on totta, että enää ei asuta työn mukaan, vaan asumishalujen ja -toiveiden mukaan. Töissä käydään sitten siellä missä se kiva työ kulloinkin on. Mutta palvelut voivat olla vieressä ja kävelyetäisyydellä, sillä sama se maito on alakerran puodissa kuin 10 km:n automatkan päässä Jumbossakin.... Liikenne kasvaa juuri kaiken muun liikkumisen muodossa, ja siitä asiointiliikenne on periaatteessa turhaa kasvua. Liikenteen kannalta asiointiliikenne korvaa jakeluliikennettä, mutta siten, että yhden jakeluliikenteen yksikön tilalle tulee 50-100 asiointiliikenteen yksikköä. Tämä on meidän perikatomme ja ympäristömme pilaaja.


Jos puhutaan maitopurkeista tai uimahalleista, kutsutaan näitä vaikka peruspalveluiksi, niin kyllä ne voidaan järjestää mihinkä tahansa lähiöön. Mutta kun ihmiset käyttää yhä enemmän kaikkea muuta kuin peruspalveluita: leffa menee oikeaan aikaan vain yhdessä teatterissa, sen Ikean punaisen kirjahyllyn voi hakea kahdesta paikasta, mikroautoratoja on kolme, jäähalleja kai nykyään viisi-kuusi, jne.

Jakeluliikenne on iso haaste julkisella liikenteelle. Meillähän on julkinen tavaraliikenne, eli posti, mutta se on auttamattoman ajastaan jäljessä. Maksu ja tietoliikenne on siirtynyt 2000-luvulla, voin käydä verkossa tutustumassa siihen IKEAn punaiseen kirjahyllyyn. Voin maksaa sen sähköisten pankkiyhteyksien avulla. Mutta jos haluan sen kotiini, niin IKEAsta lähtee heidän oma pakettiauto jota minun täytyy olla tiettyyn aikaan vastassa, ja tämä on kallista ja hankalaa. Miksei, näin periaatteessa, joku jakeluauto- tai vaikka jakeluraitiovaunu voisi kiertää keräämässä varastoista tavaraa eri toimittajilta ja tiputtaa sen punaisen kirjahyllyni muun ohessa sitten vaikka lähikioskille, josta haen sen kun minulle sopii? Ja se kiskanpitäjä voisi vaikka puhdetöinään, tuntuvaa korvausta vastaan, kasata sen hyllyn, mutta ei nyt kaikkea voi saada...

Yksityiset toimijat ei tule tätä, kutsutaan sitä vaikka Posti 2.0:ksi, rakentamaan koska yhdellekään yksityisellä toimijalla ei ole tarvittavaa massaa. Julkishallinto siinä saattaisi onnistua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli eikö tuon kiellon voisi hoitaa vaikka valo-ohjauksella jo kehäteiltä alkaen, tai jos kehyskunnat ei taivu niin Helsingin rajalla? Ei yksinkertaisesti lasketa autoja enempää sisään kuin katuverkko antaa myöten.


Ruuhkautuminen hoitaa tuon asian nyt. Tosin liikennevaloa tai maksua huonommin sikäli, että ruuhkautuminen lamauttaa katuverkon toiminnan. Mutta kun autoilijat ovat sitä mieltä, että silloin kun liikenne sujuu, siellä on hyvin tilaa liikenteen lisäämiseksi. He eivät itse ymmärrä, mikä olisi heille itselleen optimi.




> Olisiko kysymys kuitenkin erikoistumisen haittavaikutuksista? Eli yksi suunnittelee kaavaa, toinen liikennettä, kolmas... Parhaana Helsingin lähiönä pidetään yleensä Munkkiniemeä, ja on tuskin sattumaa että sen kokonaissuunniteli yksi arkkitehti, Eliel Saarinen. Siellä on Anteron iloksi ratikkakin.


On siinä tämäkin osallansa. Kaavoitus tapahtuu suurissa kunnissa nykyään ryhmätyönä. Monesta erikoistuneesta jäsenenstä koostuva ryhmä ei pysty samaan kuin yksi henkilö, joka hallitsee kaiken. Mutta sitä kaiken hallitsijaa on vaikea löytää, kun hallittavaa on niin paljon.

En valitettavasti tunne kaavoituksen historiaa kylliksi voidakseni selittää, miksi Eliel Saarisen aikana yksi kaavoittaja hallitsi tarpeeksi suunnitellakseen kokonaisuuden. Vai oliko se niin. Eli oliko hänelläkin työryhmä avustamassa. Luulen kuitenkin, että 100 vuotta sitten oli vähemmän asioita otettavaksi huomioon. Ainakaan ei tarvinnut pohtia autoliikennettä ja pysäköintipaikkoja kuten nyt.




> Mutta tämä on toisaalta sitä samaa palastelutautia joka vaivaa kaupunginsuunnittelua muutenkin, eli suunnitelmat loppuu alueen rajoihin ja muuhun kaupunkirakenteeseen liittymistä ei juurikaan pohdita.


Joo, olen kuullut liian usein todettavan: "Ei kuulu suunnittelualueeseen."

Erityisen vahingollisena pidän luuloa siitä, että autoliikennejärjestelmää voidaan muka suunnitella ja rakentaa kortteli tai risteys kerrallaan. Kun "parannus" on tehty, vaiva siirtyy viereisiin risteyksiin, joita taas ryhdytään korjaamaan välittämättä siitä, minne se ongelma seuraavaksi siirtyy.

Joukkoliikennettä sen sijaan ei muka voi pohtia kuin kokonaisuutena - josta ei koskaan synny mitään, kun se kokonaisuus on niin suuri, että se on joskus 30 vuoden päässä vasta.




> Semmoisen mielenkiintoisen jutun kuulin muuten kauppakeskus Sellosta, että olivat laskeneet aika paljon sen varaan että asiakkaita tulee junalle. Ei tule, kun samalla junalla pääsee keskustaan.


Olisivat kysyneet multa... Onhan tuo aivan selvä. Leppävaara on liityntäasema niille, joiden bussi- tai junamatka katkeaa tuossa. Muut ajavat ohi. Asiointi hoidetaan siellä, missä kävellään muutenkin. Käytännössä H:gin keskustassa, koska kotikulmilla ei ole kauppoja. Toinen juttu on se, ettei marketin ostoskärryllistä kukaan junalla tai bussilla kotiin kuljeta. Sitä varten on haettava kotoota auto.




> Jakeluliikenne on iso haaste julkisella liikenteelle. Meillähän on julkinen tavaraliikenne, eli posti, mutta se on auttamattoman ajastaan jäljessä...


Tarkoitan jakeluliikenteellä tavarakuljetuksia kauppoihin. Kävelyetäisyydellä tai lähimmällä pysäkillä sijaitseva kauppa on erinomaisen hyvä keksinitö hyödykkeiden välivarastoksi, joka sopeutuu ihmisten henkilökohtaisiin aikatauluihin. Kauppakeskuskulttuurissa jakeluliikenne on korvattu asiakasnoudoilla, joka tarokoittaa 50-100 kertaista liikenteen määrään lähikauppasysteemiin verrattuna.

Liikennemäärien kannalta olennaista on tehdä ero päivittäistavaran ja kestokulutushyödykkeiden välillä. Ei kai kukaan Ikeassa käy yhtä usein kuin ruokakaupassa - edes kauppakeskusten ruokakaupoissa.




> Miksei, näin periaatteessa, joku jakeluauto- tai vaikka jakeluraitiovaunu voisi kiertää keräämässä varastoista tavaraa eri toimittajilta ja tiputtaa sen punaisen kirjahyllyni muun ohessa sitten vaikka lähikioskille, josta haen sen kun minulle sopii?


Tätähän se posti ennen hoiti. Sillä vaan taisi mennä ohi se, minkä ottivat omakseen kaikenlaiset kuriiripalvelut. Niiden vika vain oli, ettei kotiinkuljetusta voinut sovittaa siihen, että joku on kotona. Yrityksille palvelu oli OK, koska niissä oli joku päivystämässä.

Vieläkään ei ole syntynyt entisen postin joustavuudella ja nykyisten kuriiripalveluiden nopeudella toimivaa systeemiä. Ehkä siksi, ettei enää ole mitään lähikauppaa tai postikonttoria, jonne sen tavaran voisi toimittaa odottamaan. Kun se postikonttori on samassa kauppakeskuksessa kuin muukin epäpalvelu, ei siitä ole enää mitään hyötyä.




> Yksityiset toimijat ei tule tätä, kutsutaan sitä vaikka Posti 2.0:ksi, rakentamaan koska yhdellekään yksityisellä toimijalla ei ole tarvittavaa massaa. Julkishallinto siinä saattaisi onnistua.


Hauska nimitys tuo Posti 2.0. En ole ihan niin skeptinen, sillä jotain toivoa minusta on kioski- ja bensisverkossa. Molemmathan osoittavat, etteivät kaikki halua aina omistaa autoa ja ajaa sinne jumboonsa. Huvittavaa muuten sinänsä, että autoille on tarjolla ruokaa taajemmin kuin ihmisille. Besishän täytyy olla aina lähellä, että saa ensin ostetuksi bensaa jolla sinne jumboonsa ajaa.

Antero

----------


## teme

Kinkun sulattelun ohessa, summaan nyt omalta osaltani tämän aiheen niin, että minusta maksuton eli verorahoitteinen joukkoliikenne on yksinkertaisempi maksujärjestely tilanteessa jossa jo lähes koko väestöllä on kuukausikortti, siitä miten sellaiseen tilanteeseen päästään en ole olennaisesti eri mieltä Mikko Laaksosen tai muiden kanssa.

Jatkaisin vielä hetken kaavoituksesta ja julkisesta tavaraliikenteestä, pitäisikö siirtää eri ketjuun?




> On siinä tämäkin osallansa. Kaavoitus tapahtuu suurissa kunnissa nykyään ryhmätyönä. Monesta erikoistuneesta jäsenenstä koostuva ryhmä ei pysty samaan kuin yksi henkilö, joka hallitsee kaiken. Mutta sitä kaiken hallitsijaa on vaikea löytää, kun hallittavaa on niin paljon.
> 
> En valitettavasti tunne kaavoituksen historiaa kylliksi voidakseni selittää, miksi Eliel Saarisen aikana yksi kaavoittaja hallitsi tarpeeksi suunnitellakseen kokonaisuuden. Vai oliko se niin. Eli oliko hänelläkin työryhmä avustamassa. Luulen kuitenkin, että 100 vuotta sitten oli vähemmän asioita otettavaksi huomioon. Ainakaan ei tarvinnut pohtia autoliikennettä ja pysäköintipaikkoja kuten nyt.


Varmaan oli vähemmän asioita ja kai Saarisellakin oli assistenttaja. Tilanne on aivan sama muillakin asiantuntija-aloilla. On totta että tietomäärä kasvaa joka johtaa yhä pienempiin yksityiskohtiin keskittyneisiin asiantuntijoihin. Toisaalta tästä erikoistumisesta on tullut myös tekosyy nurkkakuntaisuuteen, "ei kuulu mun alaan."

Asiantuntijoilta voidaan vaatia, että he ymmärtyvät perusteet muiden asiantuntijoiden aloista. Itse toimin IT-alalle ja puuhaan palvelimien ja käyttöjärjestelmien kanssa, minulta voidaan ja tulee kuitenkin vaatia että ymmärrän edes mistä tietoverkkoasiantuntijat, ohjelmoijat, jne. puhuvat vaikka en toki osaa yksityiskohtia. Tiedän suurinpiirtein miten koodi toimii, vaikka en sitä välttämättä osaisi itse koodata. Tämä on olennaisen tärkeää sen takia, että asiantuntijoiden mielipiteet sisältävät aina tiettyjä taustaoletuksia jotka koskevat myös muuta kuin heidän erikoisalaansa ja ne pitää päätöksenteossa avata ja verrata. Esimerkiksi ohjelmoijilla on aika usein täysin ajastaan jäljessä oleva käsitys siitä mihin nykyinen laitteisto pystyy, ja tämän takia jää vaikka reitinvalintaohjelmisto kehittämättä, koska sen tyyppinen tietojenkäsittely on erittäin raskata ja kuvitellaan että tarvittava prosessoriteho maksaa miljoonia. 

Uskoakseni kaupunginsuunnitelussa on sama tilanne. Jos arkkitehti ei ymmärrä miten vaikka metrojärjestelmä toimii noin yleensä niin opettelee, ei se niin vaikeaa voi olla.

Myös johto pakenee usein sen taakse, että "mä en tästä mitään tajua". Jos hyvä pomo ei tajua niin hän kysyy ja kuuntelee. Ja jos sen saman informaation haluaa euroina, eli hyöty/kustannuslaskelmana, niin on täysin edesvastuutonta olla edes kysymättä mitä taustaoletuksia tai epävarmuustekijöitä laskelma sisältää, eli mistä ne luvut tulee.

Kaupunkisuunnitelussa on varmaan vielä se erityisongelma, että ylin johto eli luottamusmiehet tekee hommansa puhdetöinä. Puolen miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkia ei voi johtaa harrastuspohjalta. Vähintäänkin kaupunginhallituksen jäsenyyden pitäisi olla palkallinen kokopäivätyö, ja kaupunkinhallituksessa tulisi olla jonkinlainen kaupunginsuunniteluministeri avustajineen.




> Erityisen vahingollisena pidän luuloa siitä, että autoliikennejärjestelmää voidaan muka suunnitella ja rakentaa kortteli tai risteys kerrallaan. Kun "parannus" on tehty, vaiva siirtyy viereisiin risteyksiin, joita taas ryhdytään korjaamaan välittämättä siitä, minne se ongelma seuraavaksi siirtyy.


Näin maallikollekin on päivänselvää, että liikenne on verkko ja sellaisena se tulee myös nähdä. Suunnitelun kannalta tämä on mallinnusongelma, suotavaa olisi että liikennetietoa kerätään johonkiin malliin jolla voidaan myös simuloida muutosten vaikutuksia. En minä ainakaan keksi muuta tapaa tällaista ongelmaa lähestyä.




> Tätähän se posti ennen hoiti. Sillä vaan taisi mennä ohi se, minkä ottivat omakseen kaikenlaiset kuriiripalvelut. Niiden vika vain oli, ettei kotiinkuljetusta voinut sovittaa siihen, että joku on kotona. Yrityksille palvelu oli OK, koska niissä oli joku päivystämässä.


Joo, eräs logistiikkaihminen kertoi minulle että klassinen oppikirjaongelma on ruokatavaroiden kotiinkuljetus; 90% asiakkaista haluaa toimituksen 16.30 - 17.30 välisenä aikana...




> Vieläkään ei ole syntynyt entisen postin joustavuudella ja nykyisten kuriiripalveluiden nopeudella toimivaa systeemiä. Ehkä siksi, ettei enää ole mitään lähikauppaa tai postikonttoria, jonne sen tavaran voisi toimittaa odottamaan. Kun se postikonttori on samassa kauppakeskuksessa kuin muukin epäpalvelu, ei siitä ole enää mitään hyötyä.
> 
> Hauska nimitys tuo Posti 2.0. En ole ihan niin skeptinen, sillä jotain toivoa minusta on kioski- ja bensisverkossa. Molemmathan osoittavat, etteivät kaikki halua aina omistaa autoa ja ajaa sinne jumboonsa. Huvittavaa muuten sinänsä, että autoille on tarjolla ruokaa taajemmin kuin ihmisille. Besishän täytyy olla aina lähellä, että saa ensin ostetuksi bensaa jolla sinne jumboonsa ajaa.


Mietin ihan samaa, melkein joka paikassa pääkaupunkiseudulla on kuitenkin joku kiska kävelyetäisyydellä. Tuossa verkostossa on paljon potentiaalia. Posti 2.0 voisi toteutua seuraavasti:

Ensimmäinen askel olisi avata asiamiespostina toimiminen kaikille halukkaille, jotain toivoa on postipalveluiden yksityistämisessä jos se tehdään oikein. 

Toinen askel olisi, ja tästä nousisi hirveä haloo, olisi ns. general carrier (saa keksiä suomennoksen) -velvoite jakelufirmoille. Eli samaan tyyliin kuin vaikka Elisa ei voi valita mistä tulevaa tietoliikennettä kulkee sen Internet-liittymissä, niin jakelufirmalla pitäisi olla sama palvelu kaikille toimittajille. Eli Askon kuriiri olisi velvoitettu viemään viereisen Iskun sohvan ihan samoin ehdoin kuin omankin firman tuotteen. Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaisi, että kuljetus ja myynti erottuisivat eri toiminnoiksi, joka mm. piristäisi kaupan kilpailua kummasti (ja siksi se haloo).

Kolmas edelliseen liittyen, pitäisi standardoida lähete. Tyyliin "laatikko kokoa x, lämpötilassa y, tärinänsieto z.... paikasta A paikkaan B, klo t mennessä", aivan niin kuin postikin on standardoitu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kinkun sulattelun ohessa...


Minusta sinulla Teme oli hyvä ajatuksia.

Kaupunkisuunittelun johtamisesta olen kanssasi samoilla linjoilla. Johtajan kuin myös työryhmän jäsenen tulee ymmärtää mitä muut tekevät. Poliittisessa palkkiovirkajärjestelmässä tällainen ei tietenkään toteudu, ja viime vuosikymmeninä onkin ollut trendinä väljentää pätevyysvaatimuksia, jotta atteellisia ansioita on mahdollista palkita hyvillä titteleillä.

Luottamusmiesjärjestelmässä poliittinen ansioituneisuus ja siitä palkitseminen ovat vähän hyväksyttävämpää, sillä periaatteessahan kansan edustajana pitäisi voida olla maallikko. Mutta kyllä pidän kansaa tyhmänä, jos se haluaa jonkin alan asioiden hoitajaksi henkilön, joka ei asiasta mitään ymmärrä. Johan siinä jallittaa kilpaileva aatekin, joka osaa laittaa lautakuntaan pätevän edustajan.




> Toinen askel olisi, ja tästä nousisi hirveä haloo, olisi ns. general carrier (saa keksiä suomennoksen) -velvoite jakelufirmoille...


On sinänsä erikoista, että tällaisesta nousee haloo. Sillä monilla aloilla pidetään itsestään selvänä, että resurssi on kaikkien käytössä. Mutta historia tietenkin painaa. Eihän ole kauan siitäkään, kun kilpailevan yhtiön sähköä ei voinut ostaa ellei rakennuttanut omaa sähköjohtoa sitä varten. Ja olihan kännyköiden numeroavarauuskin jaettu aluemonopoleihin.

Mutta olisiko niin, että markkinatalous sittenkin hoitaisi tämän. Iskun ja Askon sohvat päätyvät samaan kyytiin, kun kuljetukset ostetaan ulkopuoliselta. Ja kuljetusalalla vielä toimii oma alihankinta.

Erillisten postikonttoreiden lakkauttaminen ja palveluiden siirtyminen vähittäiskauppaan tai kioskeihin voi myöskin onnistua kuluttajan eduksi. Siten, että postin palvelut ovat saatavilla laajemmin kuin mihin omalla konttoriverkolla olisi varaa. Ehkä kioskin tai lähikaupan käsite muuttuukin lähipalveluyritykseksi, joka välittää kaikenlaista palvelua mitä ihminen tarvitsee.

Jos tätä jotenkin hahmottaa, niin palvelut voisivat palata vaikka korttelikohtaisiksi siten, että palvelupisteestä saa loppujen lopuksi ihan mitä vaan. Siellä voi hoitaa viranomaisille jätettäviä ilmoituksia, tilata ja noutaa passeja, ostaa joukkoliikenteen lippuja, noutaa tilattuja tavaroita, ostaa tavallisia ruokatarvikkeita, palauttaa kirjastosta lainattuja kirjoja - ihan mitä vain. Ja yleislogistiikkapalvelu hoitaa vietävät ja tuotavat tavarat oikeisiin paikkoihin, eikä jokaisen asukkaan tarvitse erikseen juosta kaikkialla.

Tällainen voi syntyä markkinavetoisesti, kuten osittain näyttää syntyvänkin. Kyllähän R-kioskista ja bensa-asemista on tahtomatta tai suunnitellusti jo kehittynyt jotain tähän suuntaan. Mutta toki tätä voisi julkisen vallan toimesta edistääkin.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Minusta sinulla Teme oli hyvä ajatuksia.


Kiitoksia.




> Kaupunkisuunittelun johtamisesta olen kanssasi samoilla linjoilla. Johtajan kuin myös työryhmän jäsenen tulee ymmärtää mitä muut tekevät. Poliittisessa palkkiovirkajärjestelmässä tällainen ei tietenkään toteudu, ja viime vuosikymmeninä onkin ollut trendinä väljentää pätevyysvaatimuksia, jotta atteellisia ansioita on mahdollista palkita hyvillä titteleillä.


Kuulin tämän aamuisessa Ykkösaamussa pätkän Katri Lammin kolumnia aiheesta virkamiehet (http://194.252.88.3/radiouut.nsf/siv...nt09030313D1C). Minulla uusi asia oli poliittisten virkanimitysten historia. Eli ennen kuin yliopistot alkoivat syytää ulos suurten ikäluokkien edustajia, virkamieskunta oli käytännössä hyvin yläluokkaista niin kuin muutkin korkeakoulutetut ihmiset. Silloin poliittisuus saattoi olla jopa perusteltua korjausta, mutta nyt meillä pitää virkamiesvaltaa poliittinen eliitti, eli ojasta allikkoon. Toisaalta taas varsinaiste päättäjien tulee ehdottomasti olla vaaleilla valittuja, tarjoan edelleenkin ratkaisuksi päätoimisia valtuutettuja.




> Mutta olisiko niin, että markkinatalous sittenkin hoitaisi tämän. Iskun ja Askon sohvat päätyvät samaan kyytiin, kun kuljetukset ostetaan ulkopuoliselta. Ja kuljetusalalla vielä toimii oma alihankinta.


Yleensä tämmöistä voi liikkeenjohto lähestyä kahdella tavalla. Toisaalta kotiinkuljetus voidaan nähdä kilpailuetuna, jolloin se ei saa olla sama kuin kilpajoille. Tällöin kustannus mielletään investoinniksia ja sen suuruutta ei niin syynätä. Toisaalta jos johto on sitä mieltä, että kuljetus ei varsinaisesti ole heidän businesstä, niin kyseessä on kulu jota pyritään karsimaan ja tämä johtaa yleensä ulkoistettuun järjestelmään. Meillä on vaan niin isot kaupan keskusliikkeet, että homma tahdotaan pitää yksissä käsissä.




> Erillisten postikonttoreiden lakkauttaminen ja palveluiden siirtyminen vähittäiskauppaan tai kioskeihin voi myöskin onnistua kuluttajan eduksi. Siten, että postin palvelut ovat saatavilla laajemmin kuin mihin omalla konttoriverkolla olisi varaa. Ehkä kioskin tai lähikaupan käsite muuttuukin lähipalveluyritykseksi, joka välittää kaikenlaista palvelua mitä ihminen tarvitsee.
> 
> Jos tätä jotenkin hahmottaa, niin palvelut voisivat palata vaikka korttelikohtaisiksi siten, että palvelupisteestä saa loppujen lopuksi ihan mitä vaan. Siellä voi hoitaa viranomaisille jätettäviä ilmoituksia, tilata ja noutaa passeja, ostaa joukkoliikenteen lippuja, noutaa tilattuja tavaroita, ostaa tavallisia ruokatarvikkeita, palauttaa kirjastosta lainattuja kirjoja - ihan mitä vain. Ja yleislogistiikkapalvelu hoitaa vietävät ja tuotavat tavarat oikeisiin paikkoihin, eikä jokaisen asukkaan tarvitse erikseen juosta kaikkialla.


Juuri näin, kun julkinen valta vielä ymmärtäisi omalta osaltaan tukea tätä. Eli esimerkiksi jätetyistä ilmoituksesta joku könttämaksu kioskin pitäjälle, samoin kirjojen toimituksesta. Maksu voi olla hyvin pienikin tai vaikka nolla euroa, kioskin kannaltahan palvelu heittää asiakkaita sisään. Tässä toiminee verkoston logiikka, eli mitä enemmän palveluita kiskalta saa, niin sitä kioskia käytetään ja sitä enemmän asiakkaita uusille palveluille... Yksi haaste voi olla henkilökunnan osaaminen, mutta olisi varmaan kiinnostavampaa olla kiskalla töissä ja onhan meillä nykyään yhteydet millä saa vaikka kirjastonhoitajan kiinni.




> Tällainen voi syntyä markkinavetoisesti, kuten osittain näyttää syntyvänkin. Kyllähän R-kioskista ja bensa-asemista on tahtomatta tai suunnitellusti jo kehittynyt jotain tähän suuntaan. Mutta toki tätä voisi julkisen vallan toimesta edistääkin.


SOK:lla on nähdäkseni jotain tällaista yritystä, muun muassa vasta avattu pankki, mutta voi olla että eivät halua syödä Prismojensa myyntiä. Mielenkiintoinen peluri on Rautakirja. R-Kioski on laajalle levinnyt ja osa Sanoma-konsernia joka toimittaa lehden aika moneen kotiin joka aamu muutenkin. (Itse kun tykkään tuoreesta leivästä, niin olen jo pitkään haikaillut Hesariin käärittyä lämpimäistä.) Sanomille ei myöskään ole myymäläimpperiumia suojeltavana. Stockman voisi olla luonteva yhteistyökumppani.

----------


## JMerlin

Etäisesti aiheen tiimoilta kuriositeettina otan esille kalliin puoleiseksi mielletyn joukkoliikenteen, josta The Register -lehden vääräleuat kirjoittavat viitaten The Sun -skandaalilehden kirjoitukseen.

Lontoossa kertalippu metroon (ääriesimerkkinä) välille Covent Garden - Leicester Square maksaa 4£ eli noin 6. Taitettava matka on 260m ja kestää 43s. Ovat sitä mieltä, että kyseessä on maapallon kallein junamatka kilometriä kohden, jättäen taakseen mm. Orient Expressin luksusmatkat...  :Smile:

----------


## vko

Menee vähän taas OT, mutta...




> Lontoossa kertalippu metroon (ääriesimerkkinä) välille Covent Garden - Leicester Square maksaa 4£ eli noin 6. Taitettava matka on 260m ja kestää 43s.


£4 puntaa on siis kertalipun hinta rahalla maksaessa. Samalla rahalla pääsee myös vaikka 6-vyöhykkeelle Eppingiin. Toisaalta paikallisella matkakortilla Oysterilla tuo 260 metrin matka 1-vyöhykkeellä maksaa "vain" £1.50, eli kuten kaikki huomaavat, pyritään TfL:lla saamaan kaikki matkustajat käyttämään Oysteria. Todellakin siis ääriesimerkki.  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Se onkin eri kysymys, mitä taloudellista hyötyä joukkoliikenteelle on sen kyydissä kuljeskelevista vapaamatkustajista ja kuinka tämä "ilmaisliikenne" joukkoliikennettä kehittää.


Ytv-alueella se on kehittänyt nostamaan tarkastusmaksuja ainakin..

----------


## LateZ

Tietyille ryhmille joukkoliikenne kannattaa tarjota ilmaiseksi. Taksikyytiin oiketutetuille eläkeläisille tulee kumminkin maksettavaksi omavastuu linja-autotaksan mukaan. Eräässä kaupungissa lakattiin vallan näiltä eläkeläisiltä perimästä maksua palveluliikenteessä. Äkkiä kyliltä edestakainen kauppareissu maksaa bussilipulla 8 euroa, joka on pienituloiselle ihan tuntuva summa. Näinpä saatiinkin taksikyytien määrää vähennettyä.

Laajemminkin voisi ajatella kokeilla ainakin isoimpien kaupunkien ulkopuolella eläkeläisten ilmaismatkoja. Kohenevat matkustajamäärät edesauttaisivat toimivan palvelulinjaliikenteen muodostamista. Jos toisaalta muissakin busseissa saisi kulkea, tasoittaisi se palvelulinjan matkustajamääriä. Ennenmuuta parantuneitten  yhteyksien ja halpojen matkojen myötä saattaisivat autoilevatkin eläkeläiset tottua silloin tällöin kulkemaan julkisessa liikenteessä. Jos autosta joutuu sitten jossain vaiheessa luopumaan, ei elämänmuutos ole välttämättä niin suuri.

Palvelulinjoilla tyypillisesti vain murto-osa tuloista katetaan lipputuloilla, joten lipputuloista luopuminen ei  hommaa kaataisi.

Toinen ilmaismatkoja tarvitseva ryhmä ovat lukiolaiset ja ammattikoululaiset. Käytännössä nykyään lähes kaikki jatkavat peruskoulun jälkeen jossakin koulussa. Kelan koulumatkatuki on ihan hyvä, mutta olisi oikein tarjota lähimpiin kouluihin kokonaan ilmainen kyyti. Oikeus koulukyytiin olisi tarpeen ja jos kyydit suunniteltaisiin samaan aikaan peruskoululaisten koulukyytien kanssa, eivät kustannukset olisi valtavia.

----------


## moxu

Jos joukkoliikenne on kallista ja hidasta, se ei palvele ketään parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla.
Jos joukkoliikenne on edullista ja toimivaa, kenelläkään ei pitäisi olla mitään syytä olla käyttämättä sitä.
Ilmainen joukkoliikenne olisi kaunis utopia. Vähän niin kuin promiskuiteetti tai kolhoosi. Vaan kun kustannukset nousevat koko ajan, eikä pyhiä lehm...henkilöautoja vain pystytä raivaamaan pois kaupunkien katuja tukkimasta...

----------


## kemkim

> Ilmainen joukkoliikenne olisi kaunis utopia. Vähän niin kuin promiskuiteetti tai kolhoosi.


Tai ajatelma, että rikkaiden talouskasvu hyödyttää automaattisesti myös köyhempää kansanosaa ja perustella sillä veronkevennykset. Utopioita on maailma täynnä. Utopioissa on myös faktaa, kannattaa poimia niistä osa käytäntöön, niin saadaan paras lopputulos. Joskus pitää revitellä ja kokeilla kunnolla utopioita rajatulla alueella, ehkä kyseessä onkin loistoidea jota voidaan laajentaa muuallekin.

----------


## Hartsa

Mikä on joukkoliikenteen ja yksityisautoilun vaikutus kansantalouteen? Autoilijat maksavat paljon veroja kun taas huomattavan suuri osa joukkoliikenteestä on verovaroilla tuettua. Autoilija maksaa auton ostohinnassa veroa ja maksaa jokaisen ajetun kilometrin itse ja vielä maksaa siitäkin veroa. Näin ollen VR Oy:n monopoli on hyvä asia koska huono tarjonta pakottaa ihmiset autoilijoiksi ja veronmaksajiksi ja junamatkustajat tuottavat myös valtiolle rahaa koska VR on valtion omistama.




> Liikenne toki työllistää, mutta se ei ole "hyvää työllistämistä", joka tuottaa hyvinvointia, vaan se on yhteiskunnan resurssien tuhlaamisen hoitamista - jos sanon vähän karrikoiden. Havainnollistan tätä vaikka esimerkillä siitä, että kansalainen voi maksaa vaikka taksikyydistä (ja työllistää taksinkuljettajaa). Jos hänen ei tarvitse matkustaa taksilla, hän voi maksaa taksikyydin hinnalla vaikkapa uudesta lakanapakkauksesta vanhojen ja kuluneiden tilalle (ja työllistää tekstiilityöntekijää). Sellaisella ihmisellä, joka ei tarvitse autoa tai muitakaan liikenteen palveluita, jää enemmän rahaa muuhun hyvinvointiin. Työllisyyden kannalta on kysmys vain siitä, minkä alan työtä ja työntekijöitä tarvitaan.


Tuo on varmaankin totta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mikä on joukkoliikenteen ja yksityisautoilun vaikutus kansantalouteen? - - VR Oy:n monopoli on hyvä asia koska huono tarjonta pakottaa ihmiset autoilijoiksi ja veronmaksajiksi ja junamatkustajat tuottavat myös valtiolle rahaa koska VR on valtion omistama.


Verot eivät tuota mitään, vaan päinvastoin lähtökohtaisesti aiheuttavat vain tehokkuustappioita. Tehokkuustappiot aiheutuvat siitä, että verojen vuoksi osa kaupankäynnistä jää tekemättä. Verot ovat vain yhteiskunnan säätelykeino, eivät yhteiskunnan tuottoja. Valtio ei varsinaisesti hyödy veroista mitään, koska valtio olemme me.

Verojen vaikutuksella pyritään siihen, että yksilön hyödyt ja yhteiskunnan hyödyt olisivat aina samanlaiset, minkä jälkeen markkinatalous hoitaa lopun ohjauksen. Lisäksi veroilla hoidetaan pakollinen sosiaalivakuutus, eli tasoitetaan epäonnen aiheuttamia vaikutuksia yksilöille, mikä on ennen kaikkea eettistä veropolitiikkaa, mutta uskoisin myös parantavan kansantaloudellista tehokkuutta vähintäänkin välillisesti, koska turvallisessa yhteiskunnassa uskalletaan ottaa myös riskejä, jotka vievät taloutta ja yhteiskuntaa eteenpäin.

Polttoainetta verotetaan ennen kaikkea siksi, että sen kysyntä on hyvin joustamatonta, eli hinnan kohoaminen ei aiheuta merkittävää laskua polttoaineen kulutuksessa, joten tehokkuustappiot ovat pieniä. Siksi polttoaine on kansantaloudellisesti hyvä verotuskohde, mutta säätelymekanismina ja liikennepoliittisesti sen verotus toimii huonosti.

Liikennepoliittisia syitä ohjaukseen ovat esimerkiksi yhteismaiden tragediana (engl. tragedy of the commons) tunnettu ilmiö, joka tarkoittaa, että yksilöt "ryöstöviljelevät" rajallisen resurssin (esim. entisajan kylien yhteiset laidunmaat), koska jokaisen yksilön intressi on hyötyä mahdollisimman paljon resurssista, mutta yhteiskunnan kokonaishyödyt ovat maksimia pienemmät, koska kaikkien yhteensä aiheuttama ryöstöhyödyntäminen kuihduttaa pellot ja ruuhkauttaa tiet. Ruuhkamaksut ovat juuri suunnattu tätä yhteismaaongelmaa vastaan, koska silloin resurssin käyttö ei ole enää vapaata, joten vain resurssista eniten hyötyvät käyttävät sitä.

Lisäksi polttoaineen raaka-aine (raakaöljy) on tuontitavaraa, eikä polttoaine suoranaisesti tuota mitään, kun taas sähköistä joukkoliikennettä voidaan pyörittää kotimaisella energialla. Mutta arvelisin sen lopulta olevan polttoaineenkäytön ja autoilun pienimpiä haittoja.

Toisin sanoen valtion budjettitalous kyllä hyötyy runsaasta polttoaineenkäytöstä ja junaliikenteen maksimoiduista tuotoista, mutta kansantalous ei. Vastuullisessa veropolitiikassa pyritään nimenomaan kansantaloudellisiin hyötyihin eli maksimaaliseen talouskasvuun. Ja siihen taas kuuluu liikennepalvelujen tuottaminen mahdollisimman tehokkaasti, koska liikenne itsessään ei tuota mitään, vaan on vain olemassa markkinoiden ylläpitämiseksi. (Tässä markkinat ovat siis laajassa käsityksessä, eli tarkoittavat kaikkea yksilöiden tekemää vastikkeenvaihtoa, mukaan lukien henkiset, sellaisetkin kuin yleinen sosialisointi.) Valitettavaa on tietysti, että vastuullisen ja vastuuttoman veropolitiikan vaikutukset näkyvät vasta pidemmällä aikajänteellä kuin yhdellä vaalikaudella. Siksi poliitikkojen onkin kovin helppo keskittyä jakamaan kakkua uusiksi sen kasvattamisen sijaan.

----------


## enqvisti

Helsingin Sanomat 19.2.2008: Ilmainen joukkoliikenne hidastaisi matkantekoa Helsingissä




> Joukkoliikenteen maksuttomuus Helsingissä lisäisi julkisilla liikennevälineillä tehtyjä matkoja 30 prosenttia, mutta vähentäisi autoilua Helsingin keskustassa vain yhdeksän prosenttia.
> 
> Luvut selviävät raportista, joka arvioi maksuttoman joukkoliikenteen vaikutuksia Helsingissä. Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitos tilasi tutkimuksen ulkopuoliselta konsulttiyritykseltä Straficalta. Raportin taustalla on kaupunginvaltuutettu Päivi Lipposen (sd) tekemä valtuustoaloite maksuttomasta joukkoliikenteestä.
> 
> Jos joukkoliikenne muutettaisiin Helsingissä ilmaiseksi, julkisilla liikennevälineillä tehtäisiin vuorokaudessa 150 000 matkaa enemmän. Joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso paranisi, sillä vuorovälejä olisi pakko tihentää ja kalustoa lisätä.
> 
> Eniten kasvaisivat raitiovaunuilla ja linja-autoilla tehtyjen matkojen määrä. Erityisesti lisääntyisivät lyhyet, vain muutaman pysäkin mittaiset matkat, mikä puolestaan hidastaisi matkantekoa.
> 
> Raportti ennakoi, että tukalinta matkustaminen olisi huonon sään aikaan. Toisaalta matkustamista nopeuttaisi hieman se, etteivät kuljettajat enää myisi lippuja. Kokonaisuudessaan matka-aikojen epäiltäisiin kuitenkin hidastuvan.
> ...



http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135234194965

Vielä kun löytyisi jostain linkki itse tutkimukseen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

En ole vielä itsekään löytänyt kyseistä selvitystä. Tässä hiukan arviota HS:n jutun pohjalta.

HS:nmukaan ilmaisliikenne tarkoittaa 112 miljoonan euron lipputulojen menetystä. Liikenteeseen tarvitaan noin 100 bussia, 25 raitiovaunua ja 10 metrovaunuparia lisää, eli liikennöintikulut lisääntyvät noin 25%. HKL:n liikennöintikustannuskorvaukset olivat v. 2006 133 miljoonaa euroa, eli kustannukset lisääntyisivät 33 M. Ilmaisliikenteen lisäkustannukset olisivat siis 145 M/v. Jos lippujärjestelmän säästö olisi 5 M/v, ilmaisliikenteen nettokustannus olisi 140 M / v.

Mitä muuta 140 M:llä voisi saada kuin ilmaisliikenteen?

140 miljoonalla eurolla saisi 10-20 km lisää 5-10 miljoonan euron raitioteitä vuodessa ja lisäksi joka toinen vuosi yhden 80 miljoonan euron hintaisen raskaan raideliikenteen asemavälin. 30 vuodessa saataisiin 300  600 km raitioteitä (3000 M) ja noin 15 raskaan raideliikenteen asemaväliä (1200 M). Vaihtoehtoisesti 150-300 km raitioteitä (1500 M) ja noin 30 - 35 raskaan raideliikenteen asemaväliä (2700 M), tai 420  840 km raitioteitä (4200 M). Investointi voidaan haluttaessa myös jälkirahoittaa, jolloin investoinnit voitaisiin tehdä 5-10 vuodessa. Tällöin toki tulisi lisäksi korkokulut, mutta hyödyt tulisivat välittömästi.

Varsin pienin kustannuksin voitaisiin maanpäälliselle joukkoliikenteelle toteuttaa täydelliset joukkoliikenne-etuudet, jolloin vaunut pysähtyisivät vain pysäkeillä. Helsingin nykyistä raitioliikennettä voitaisiin nopeuttaa noin 20% jos kaikki KANJO-selvityksessä 1990-luvun lopulla esitetyt nopeutustoimenpiteet toteutettaisiin. Tällöin Helsinki voisi nykyisin kustannuksin ajaa 20% enemmän raitioliikennettä. Tarvittavat investoinnit ovat vain muutamia miljoonia euroja. 

Nykyisinkin ne joukkoliikennelinjat, joita helsinkiläiset mieluiten käyttävät, eli metro, raitiotiet ja Jokeri  linja ovat käytännössä itsekannattavia. Nopeuttaminen ja laaja raideliikenne tekisivät pääosasta joukkoliikennettä liikennöintitaloudellisesti itsekannattavia.

Investoimalla ilmaisliikennettä vähemmän joukkoliikenteen infraan
voitaisiin siis:
- Korvata Helsingissä kaikki merkittävä dieselbussiliikenne raitiotie- ja metroliikenteellä, johdinautoliikenteellä ja hankkia vähäliikenteisimmille linjoille nollapäästöiset esim. biokaasu- tai akkubussit.
- Nopeuttaa joukkolikennettä ja lisätä sen säännöllisyyttä mittavin joukkoliikenne-etuuksin
- Alentaa joukkoliikenteen liikennöintikuluja matkaa kohden merkittävästi
- Saavuttaa metro- ja raitiotieliikenteessä liikennöintitaloudellinen itsekannattavuus nykyisillä lipunhinnalla
- Käyttämällä nk. vihreää sähköä hiilivoiman sijasta hiilidioksidipäästöt voitaisiin eliminoida. 

Näin lisättäisiin merkittävästi joukkoliikenteen nopeutta, säännöllisyyttä, kapasiteettia ja vuorotarjontaa. Joukkoliikenne olisi useimmilla Helsingin sisäisillä matkoilla nopeampaa kuin henkilöautoliikenne. Tällöin henkilöautoliikenne vähenisi merkittävästi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Pidän koko aloitetta yhden valtuutetun vaalihankkeena, joka on saanut itseään suuremmat mitat. Kun Mikko Laaksonen esitteli vaihtoehtoisia rahankäyttökeinoja (ikään kuin olisi olemassa tuo rahasäkki, jolla ilmainen joukkoliikenne Helsingissä kustannettaisiin), niin vertaanpa minäkin:

Ilmaista joukkoliikennettä voidaan kokeilla 7 vuotta, kun jätetään länsimetro tekemättä - ikään kuin olisi 800 miljoonan euron rahasäkki jossain.

Voisi myös pohtia toisinkin päin: Paljonko maksaisi ja millä hinnalla saataisiin autoilijat joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi. Autoilijathan ovat halukkaat maksamaan autoilustaan 3-5 kertaa niin paljon kuin joukkoliikenteestä. Mitä jos nostetaan joukkoliikenteen hintaa tuon verran ja katsotaan, mitä sillä saadaan.

Sinänsä minusta on hyvä, että tuosta aiheesta on nyt tehty selvitys. Mutta uskovatko innokkaat poliitikot siihen? Eiväthän he näytä uskovan muuhunkaan, mitä eivät halua uskoa. Kuten siihen, ettei länsimetro vähennä autoilua, lisää joukkoliikennettä tai paranna joukkoliikenteen taloutta.

Antero

----------


## Haltia

Minäkään en kannata täysin ilmaista joukkoliikennettä.

Lautakunta linjasi yksimielisesti kokouksessa, että selvityksen pohjalta tavoitetilan tulee olla 50-60 % hintojen laskeminen nykytasosta, jotta yhteiskuntataloudelliset hyödyt ovat parhaat. Ilmainen joukkoliikenne on selvityksen mukaan menestys 5 vuotta, mutta pitkällä tähtäimellä kehno ratkaisu. Parhaaseen tulokseen päästään palvelutasoa parantamalla ja pitämällä matkustaminen maksullisena, kuitenkin siten, että kustannustaso tulee selkeästi edullisemmaksi kuin nykyinen (jossa voidaan väittää yksityisautoilua halvemmaksi joissain paikoin). Se oli hyvä ja tarpeellinen linjaus mielestäni. Toivottavasti valtuustokin näkee sen hyvyyden eikä uppoa ilmaisuussuohon.

On pakko mainita siitä, että en kuitenkaan ihmettele ilmaisuuden saamaa suosiota valtuustossa, sillä tämäntyyppisissä päätöksissä muutostahto ja valta saavat aikaan hurmion: "Minun valtuustokaudellani joukkoliikenteestä tehtiin ilmaista! Minä sain jotain konkreettista ja suurta aikaan!" Tottakai ajatus kävi omassakin päässäni kun sitä pyöritin, että olenko vain skeptinen ja muutosvastarintainen kun en halua ottaa tällaista askelta? Eikö olisikin hienoa tehdä näin merkittävä ja historiallinen päätös? Punnittuani asiaa tulin kuitenkin siihen tulokseen, että sen todennäköisin historiallisuus tulisi "historiallisesta virheestä", enkä hyvällä omallatunnolla voi olla asiaa eteenpäin viemässä.

Toivonkin, että kyseisen aloitteen tekijä ja hänen edustamansa puolueryhmä, joka sattuu olemaan myös omani, ymmärtää selvityksen tavoitteet ja hyväksyy ne.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vielä kun löytyisi jostain linkki itse tutkimukseen.


Se löytyy nyt HKL:n sivuilta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Parhaaseen tulokseen päästään palvelutasoa parantamalla ja pitämällä matkustaminen maksullisena, kuitenkin siten, että kustannustaso tulee selkeästi edullisemmaksi kuin nykyinen (jossa voidaan väittää yksityisautoilua halvemmaksi joissain paikoin). Se oli hyvä ja tarpeellinen linjaus mielestäni. Toivottavasti valtuustokin näkee sen hyvyyden eikä uppoa ilmaisuussuohon.


Tuo on oikein hyvä linjaus, mutta ratkaisevaa on, miten se toteutetaan.

Autoilijoilla on tapana verrata joukkoliikenteen hintaa vain bensaan. Mutta lisäksi he vertaavat bensan hintaa kertalippuun, sillä autoilijoista monet eivät luultavasti edes tiedä, mikä on "kuukausilippu".

Jälleen kerran kannattaisi selvittää ensin, mitä on tehty muualla. Tästäkin asiasta löytyy Keski-Euroopasta hyvää mallia. Autoilijoita kosiskellaan esim. kimppalipulla (huom: ei perhe, vaan mikä hyvänsä ryhmä), jolla pääsee matkustamaan saman verran ihmisiä kuin autossakin. Ja koira vielä päälle! Ja hinta on se sama, minkä maksaisi bensa.

Erittäin tärkeätä on, ettei lipunhintoja lähdetä muuttamaan "juustohöylällä". Vaan halvennusta kannattaa antaa pääasiassa kertalipputuotteissa, joiden hintaa autoilijat bensaan vertaavat. Lisäksi kannattaa palkita kertalipunkin käyttäjiä siitä, että käyttävät usein. Matkakorttitekniikallahan tämä onnistuu mainiosti, kun kortilla on luettavissa oleva tieto siitä, kuinka mones matka esim. kuukauden aikana on kulloinkin maksettavana.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Autoilijoita kosiskellaan esim. kimppalipulla (huom: ei perhe, vaan mikä hyvänsä ryhmä), jolla pääsee matkustamaan saman verran ihmisiä kuin autossakin.


Olihan Helsingissäkin kimppalippu, mutta se lakkautettiin lähes olemattoman menekin takia.

Minun mielestäni käteisellä ajoneuvoissa myytävän kertalipun hinnan pitää olla korkea, jotta kaupunkilaiset saadaan käyttämään matkakortteja. Matkakortin arvolippu voisi sitten taas olla selvemmin käteisellä ostettavaa kertalippua halvempi.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Olihan Helsingissäkin kimppalippu, mutta se lakkautettiin lähes olemattoman menekin takia.


Ja vyöhykelisä lakkautettiin "liian hyvän" menekin takia... Mystistä tämä ajatuksenjuoksu YTV:llä  :Razz:  




> Minun mielestäni käteisellä ajoneuvoissa myytävän kertalipun hinnan pitää olla korkea, jotta kaupunkilaiset saadaan käyttämään matkakortteja. Matkakortin arvolippu voisi sitten taas olla selvemmin käteisellä ostettavaa kertalippua halvempi.


Tässä olet aivan oikeassa. Tosin tämäkin ongelma olisi poistettavissa/kierrettävissä lopettamalla kuljettajarahastus sekä YTV-alueen busseissa että raitiovaunuissa ja hankkimalla kerta-/kimppa-/matkailulippuautomaatit busseihin/ratikoihin/metroihin/juniin jne.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tästäkin asiasta löytyy Keski-Euroopasta hyvää mallia. Autoilijoita kosiskellaan esim. kimppalipulla (huom: ei perhe, vaan mikä hyvänsä ryhmä), jolla pääsee matkustamaan saman verran ihmisiä kuin autossakin. Ja koira vielä päälle! Ja hinta on se sama, minkä maksaisi bensa.


Lontoossa taas varsinaiset kertaliput on selkeästi ylihinnoiteltu siten, ettei niitä yleensä kannata ostaa. Hinta oli muistaakseni £4 keskustavyöhykkeelle. Mutta päivälipun hinta taas on vain £6,80. Oysterilla eli matkakortilla taas toimii automaattinen hintakatto, joka on £6,30. Minusta olisi harkinnan arvoista, jos täälläkin käytännössä lopetettaisiin kertalippujen myynti ja siirryttäisiin päivälippuihin, jotka olisivat halvempia kuin kaksi kertalippua. Toimisi autoilijallekin, joka pääsee yhdellä lipulla päivän molemmat matkat.

----------


## late-

> Erittäin tärkeätä on, ettei lipunhintoja lähdetä muuttamaan "juustohöylällä". Vaan halvennusta kannattaa antaa pääasiassa kertalipputuotteissa, joiden hintaa autoilijat bensaan vertaavat. Lisäksi kannattaa palkita kertalipunkin käyttäjiä siitä, että käyttävät usein.


Usein siteeraamasi ratikkakaupunkien vertailututkimus "Future of Urban Transport" kertoo, että kausilippujen käyttäjien osuus korreloi voimakkaasti joukkoliikenteen menestyksen kanssa. Myös tällä seudulla ylivoimainen enemmistö matkoista tehdään kausilipuilla, joita omistavat myös autoilijat ja joiden vertailuhinta bensaan matkaa kohden on tasan nolla.

Kertalippujen puolella kannattaisin kyllä Elmonkin mainitsemaa päivittäistä hintakattoa matkakortilla. Samoin hinnoitteluetujen siirtäminen selkeästi arvolippujen suuntaan paperisista kertalipuista voisi toimia, mutta pitäisi tehdä varovaisesti. Lontoossa kertalippujen osuus on aina ollut korkeampi kuin meillä ja niitä on nyt korvattu arvolipuilla. Meillä huomattava osa vastaavasta käyttäjäryhmästä ostaa jo kausilippuja.

Lontoon toteutus perustui muuten arvolippujen hinnan jäädyttämiseen pitkällä (5 vuotta?) lupauksella ja kertalippujen hintojen suuriinkin korotuksiin samalla aikavälillä. Arvolippujen hinnan jäädytystä mainostettiin aktiivisesti sekä alussa että jokaisen kertalippujen hinnankorotuksen yhteydessä. Myös arvolippujen päivittäistä hintakattoa mainostettiin näkyvästi ja mainostetaan edelleen. 

Periaatteessa kannatan myös joukkoliikenteen hinnan alentamista, mutta samalla en pidä sitä ratkaisevana toimena. Yhdysvalloissa joukkoliikenne on usein lähes ilmaista, mutta hinta kuvastaa ainoastaan käyttäjien luonnetta eli työssäkäyviä köyhiä. Kaikki muut kulkevat autolla. Meidän nykyisellä hintatasollamme on olemassa edellytykset tehdä joukkoliikenteen operoinnista (liikennöinti ja kalusto) itsekannattavaa lähitulevaisuudessa ja sillä olisi minusta paljon suuremmat edut.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Usein siteeraamasi ratikkakaupunkien vertailututkimus "Future of Urban Transport" kertoo, että kausilippujen käyttäjien osuus korreloi voimakkaasti joukkoliikenteen menestyksen kanssa. Myös tällä seudulla ylivoimainen enemmistö matkoista tehdään kausilipuilla, joita omistavat myös autoilijat ja joiden vertailuhinta bensaan matkaa kohden on tasan nolla.


Juuri näin. Meillä suhteet menevät suunnilleen niin, että puolet lipputuloista on kausilipuista, puolet kertalipuista. Mutta käyttäjistä 80 % matkustaa kausilipulla ja 20 % kertalipulla. Kertalipun hinnoittelulla siis vaikutetaan suureen osaan lipputuloista, mutta pieneen osaan matkojen menekistä.

Saksassa hinnoittelussa on lähdetty siitä, että autoilijan kynnys siirtyä joukkoliikenteeseen on ensimmäisen lipun osto. En pidä älykkäänä sitä, että ensimmäinen lippu on 7-10  maksava matkakortti, jolla ei vielä pääse mihinkään. Vähin, mitä pitäisi tehdä on, että ostettavalla kortilla on jo jotain matkaoikeutta. Itse ehdotan viikon kausilippua, jotta autoilija totutettaisiin heti joukkoliikenteen nollan euron rajakustannukseen.

Tällainen ei olisi matkakorttien jakamista ilmaiseksi, sillä ostajahan maksaa matkakortin hinnan. Yhden uuden matkustajan rajakustannus liikenteen tuotannossahan on nolla euoroa, joten tällainen "sisäänheittotuote" on jopa kannattavampi kuin ruokakaupan halpa mäyräkoira.

Olen myös Elmon kanssa samaa mieltä siitä, että automaatit peliin ja kuljettajamyynti pois. Näkisin tulevaisuudessa myös mieluusti matkakortin halpana kartonkikorttina - kuten mm. Lissabonissa ja Portossa. Portossa automaatti myy kartonkikortinkin ensimmäisen ostoksen yhteydessä. Siellä lisähinta oli 50 snt - jos oikein muistan. Joka tapauksessa se merkitsi sitä, ettei erikseen tarvinnut maksaa tyhjästä kortista vaan heti sai matkustusoikeutta.

Antero

----------


## Hartsa

> Saksassa hinnoittelussa on lähdetty siitä, että autoilijan kynnys siirtyä joukkoliikenteeseen on ensimmäisen lipun osto. En pidä älykkäänä sitä, että ensimmäinen lippu on 7-10  maksava matkakortti, jolla ei vielä pääse mihinkään. Vähin, mitä pitäisi tehdä on, että ostettavalla kortilla on jo jotain matkaoikeutta. Itse ehdotan viikon kausilippua, jotta autoilija totutettaisiin heti joukkoliikenteen nollan euron rajakustannukseen.
> 
> Tällainen ei olisi matkakorttien jakamista ilmaiseksi, sillä ostajahan maksaa matkakortin hinnan. Yhden uuden matkustajan rajakustannus liikenteen tuotannossahan on nolla euoroa, joten tällainen "sisäänheittotuote" on jopa kannattavampi kuin ruokakaupan halpa mäyräkoira.


Hyvä idea. Monessa muussakin tuotteessa on tarjouksia joilla pyritään houkuttelemaan uusia asiakkaita. Esimerkiksi matkapuhelinliittymän avaajalle annetaan usein puheaikaa. Viikon kausilippu uusille asiakkaille pienentäisi varmasti kynnystä ostaa matkakortti. Vielä huonompi tilanne on pienemmillä paikkakunnilla joissa ei ole matkakortteja. 22 matkan kortti 6 kilometrin matkoilla maksaa 52,40+6,50 eli 58,90 euroa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olen myös Elmon kanssa samaa mieltä siitä, että automaatit peliin ja kuljettajamyynti pois.


Vaikka itse lienen tuostakin samaa mieltä, viestini pääasiallinen sisältö yritti olla, että matkailijalipuista tehtäisiin kertalipun korvaava tuote, jota kannattaisi käyttää jo edestakaisella matkalla. Esimerkiksi seutumatkalla:

- kertalippu 4 euroa
- arvolippu matkakortilla 4 euroa
- matkailijalippu 7 euroa
- matkakortin arvokatto 6 euroa

14 vrk kausilippu (nyt 43,30 euroa) olisi edelleen halvempi kuin 10 x arvokatto eli 60 euroa.

Arvokaton hyöty olisi, että järjestelmä automaattisesti optimoisi käyttäjän maksutapaa, eikä käyttäjän tarvitsisi etukäteen vaivata päätään sillä, mikä lippulaji olisi edullisin.

Toki tällä hinnoitteluperiaatteella on monia niitä haittavaikutuksia kuin maksuttomalla joukkoliikenteelläkin, eli päivälipun ostettuaan käyttäjällä on pieni kynnys tehdä joukkoliikenteellä lyhyitä matkoja, jotka muuten kävelisi tai pyöräilisi. Mutta päivittäiseen työ- ja asiointimatkojen pyöräilyyn ja kävelyyn se ei vaikuttaisi.

Kun nyt aiheeseen päästiin, voisiko hyvin lyhyellä (1-2 minuuttia) joukkoliikenteen vuorovälilläkin katsoa olevan haittavaikutuksia, koska se lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä erityisesti hyvin lyhyillä matkoilla, jotka muuten käveltäisiin? (Metrossa asemalle pääsemisen vaiva kompensoinee tätä etua.) Ketjussa puhutaan joukkoliikenteen hinnoittelusta riittävänä kysyntäkynnyksenä käytön rationalisoimiseksi, mutta ovatko myös jotkin palvelutasotekijät sellaisia?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En pidä älykkäänä sitä, että ensimmäinen lippu on 7-10  maksava matkakortti, jolla ei vielä pääse mihinkään. -- Itse ehdotan viikon kausilippua, jotta autoilija totutettaisiin heti joukkoliikenteen nollan euron rajakustannukseen.


Nämä ovat tietysti yksityiskohtia, mutta tuota periaatetta voidaan soveltaa vain henkilökohtaisille korteille, koska tuolla hinnalla "tutustumistarjous" voidaan myöntää vain kerran. Muuten olisi edullisempaa hankkia uusi matkakortti joka viikko kuin ostaa kautta kortille. Haltijakohtaisen kortin hinnan nosto 18 euroon on tietysti mahdollista, mutta lieneekö järkevää?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Haltijakohtaisen kortin hinnan nosto 18 euroon on tietysti mahdollista, mutta lieneekö järkevää?


No ei varmasti ole järkevää YTV:n imagon kannalta. Talouden kannalta ehkä kyllä. 

Matkakorteilla pitäisi olla myös palautus- /vaihto-oikeus. Korttia palauttaessa tarpeettomana pitäisi hyvittä edes jotain, ja esim viallisen kortin vaihto sekä jos ensin on ostanut haltijakohtaisen, ja haluaa vaihtaa sen henkilökohtaiseen esim paikkakunnalle muuton vuoksi tai kun joutuu vaihtaa kortin jos ylittää jonkun ikärajan tms, pitäisi kortinvaihdon olla ilmaista. Nyt joutuu asiakas aina ottamaan takkiinsa jos joutuu vaihtamaan korttia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Nyt joutuu asiakas aina ottamaan takkiinsa jos joutuu vaihtamaan korttia.


Eihän korttia joudu vaihtamaan, jos ei vaihda haltijakohtaisesta henkilökohtaiseen tai toisinpäin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eihän korttia joudu vaihtamaan, jos ei vaihda haltijakohtaisesta henkilökohtaiseen tai toisinpäin.


Pitikö kuitenkin sanomasi: "Eihän korttia joudu vaihtamaan, jos *vaihtaa* haltijakohtaisesta henkilökohtaiseen tai toisinpäin." Onhan kai tuo haltija- ja henkilökohtaisuus vain yksi tietokenttä kortille?

----------


## Antero Alku

Minusta ei ole olemassa mitään ongelmaa siitä, että matkakortti pitäisi lunastaa takaisin. Asiakashan ostaa matkakortin ostaessaan matkustusoikeutta eikä pelkkää korttia, jolla ei tee mitään. Kun matkustusoikeus on käytetty, rahalle on tullut vastine eikä ole tarvetta takaisinlunastukseen.

Koko ajatus siitä, että maksuväline on asiakkaan ostettava ja maksettava erikseen on ylipäätään ollut matkakortin kohdalla väärä. Tosiasiassahan luottokortitkin maksavat, siis rahoitusyhtiölle, joka ostaa ne jakaakseen asiakkailleen. Silti luottokortista ei veloiteta, vaan veloitus on esim. vuosimaksu, jonka peruste on muu kuin itse maksuväline. Hinta mikä hinta, mutta niin vain on, että asiakkaalle merkitsee se, mistä hän maksaa.

Matkakortin ensihankinnan arvo ja hyöty on tietenkin suhteutettava lipputuotteiden hintaan niin, ettei asiakkaalle ole kannattavaa ostaa aina uutta korttia. Nyt kauden minimiosto on 14 pvä. Jos ensi oston hinta on hieman vähemmän kuin nyt on 14 pvä:n hinta ja kautta saa kuitenkin puolet vähemmän, uusien korttien osto ei kannata, koska 2 uutta korttia maksaa enemmän kuin 14 pvä kautta entiselle.

Kortin statuksen vaihto on myös mielestäni turhaa jäykkyyttä. Korttihan on tosiasiassa muistipiiri. Mikä estää sen, että kortille voi ostaa halutessaan joko henkilökohtaista tai haltijakohtaista kautta? Kun otetaan autoiluanalogia, yhtä typerää olisi se, että auto on rekisteröitävä vain nimetylle kuljettajalle. Kahden ajokortin taloudessa on silloin oltava pakosta kaksi autoa.

Antero

----------


## sane

> Hyvä idea. Monessa muussakin tuotteessa on tarjouksia joilla pyritään houkuttelemaan uusia asiakkaita. Esimerkiksi matkapuhelinliittymän avaajalle annetaan usein puheaikaa. Viikon kausilippu uusille asiakkaille pienentäisi varmasti kynnystä ostaa matkakortti. Vielä huonompi tilanne on pienemmillä paikkakunnilla joissa ei ole matkakortteja. 22 matkan kortti 6 kilometrin matkoilla maksaa 52,40+6,50 eli 58,90 euroa.


Jep, ja tuota ideaa kannattaisi mielestäni käyttää vain kausittain markkinoidessa, kuten matkapuhelinliittymilläkin. Esimerkiksi mainoskampanja, jossa saa viikon ajan matkakortin ostettaessa viikon ilmaisia matkoja kaupan päälle imisi luultavasti porukkaa aika paljon. Mikäli aina saisi tämän ilmaisen matkakauden päälle, ihmiset tottuisivat siihen, eikä olisi mikään kiire hankkia korttia ja kokeilla joukkoliikennettä. Tämän ovat teleoperaattorit tajunneet jo aikaa sitten.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onhan kai tuo haltija- ja henkilökohtaisuus vain yksi tietokenttä kortille?


Asia ei ole niin. Kortin takana on teksti joka kertoo sen statuksen. Eli kortteja on monenlaisia, haltijakohtaisia ja henkilökohtaisia, aikuisille, lapsille ja alennusryhmille. Jos kortin omistajan status muuttuu ja haluaisi päivittää korttinsa muuttuneen statuksen mukaan, on aina ostettava uusi kortti ja maksettava täysi hinta. Muuten minulla ei ole mitään vastan että kortti olisi maksullinen , mutta sen maksun pitäisi olla pantti jonka saa takaisin kun juuri sitä korttia ei käytä tai jos vaihtaa korttia. Ovathan kortin valmistuskustannuksetkin jotain, ja jos kortit olisivat kokonaan maksuttomia, huolimattomat ihmiset hakisivat aina uuden ilmaisen kortin jos kortti on unohtunut jonnekin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Hartsa

> Koko ajatus siitä, että maksuväline on asiakkaan ostettava ja maksettava erikseen on ylipäätään ollut matkakortin kohdalla väärä. Tosiasiassahan luottokortitkin maksavat, siis rahoitusyhtiölle, joka ostaa ne jakaakseen asiakkailleen. Silti luottokortista ei veloiteta, vaan veloitus on esim. vuosimaksu, jonka peruste on muu kuin itse maksuväline. Hinta mikä hinta, mutta niin vain on, että asiakkaalle merkitsee se, mistä hän maksaa.


Missään tapauksessa matkakortteihin ei tule laittaa vuosimaksua. Luottokorteissa ja esimerkiksi maksu-tv katselukorteissa on vuosimaksu joka pitää maksaa pelkästä kortin omistamisesta. Jos matkakorteissa olisi vuosimaksu kortin omistamisesta niin se karkoittaisi tehokkaasti joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä yksityisautoihin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kortin takana on teksti joka kertoo sen statuksen. Eli kortteja on monenlaisia, haltijakohtaisia ja henkilökohtaisia, aikuisille, lapsille ja alennusryhmille. Jos kortin omistajan status muuttuu ja haluaisi päivittää korttinsa muuttuneen statuksen mukaan, on aina ostettava uusi kortti ja maksettava täysi hinta.


Valehtelet. Aikuisille, lapsille ja alennusryhmille on sama kortti ja statusta voi muuttaa samalla kortilla. Itse asiassa lapsen kortti muuttuu automaattisesti aikuisten kortiksi, kun lapsi täyttää 17. Alennusryhmille voidaan merkitä kortille kestoaika (esim. opiskelijoilla), jonka jälkeen kortti muuttuu automaattisesti aikuisten kortiksi. Näin on käynyt minunkin matkakortillani.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Valehtelet. Aikuisille, lapsille ja alennusryhmille on sama kortti ja statusta voi muuttaa samalla kortilla. Itse asiassa lapsen kortti muuttuu automaattisesti aikuisten kortiksi, kun lapsi täyttää 17. Alennusryhmille voidaan merkitä kortille kestoaika (esim. opiskelijoilla), jonka jälkeen kortti muuttuu automaattisesti aikuisten kortiksi. Näin on käynyt minunkin matkakortillani.


Tämä koskee ilmeisesti vain henkilökohtaisia kortteja. Haltijakohtaisissa ei pysty muuttamaan statusta tai vaihtamaan henkilökohtaiseen muuten kun ostamalla kokonaan uuden kortin. Myös viallisen kortin vaihto on käytännössä mahdotonta. (on tullut kokeiltua)

On ollut myös ongelmia ns koululaiskorttien kanssa, kun niissä on käyttörajoituksia, ja jos koululainen tarvitsee kortin jota voi käyttää milloin tahansa, hän on joutunut hankkimaan toisen kortin. On mahdollista että näistä ongelmista on jo päästy eroon. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Haltia

> Erittäin tärkeätä on, ettei lipunhintoja lähdetä muuttamaan "juustohöylällä". Vaan halvennusta kannattaa antaa pääasiassa kertalipputuotteissa, joiden hintaa autoilijat bensaan vertaavat. Lisäksi kannattaa palkita kertalipunkin käyttäjiä siitä, että käyttävät usein. Matkakorttitekniikallahan tämä onnistuu mainiosti, kun kortilla on luettavissa oleva tieto siitä, kuinka mones matka esim. kuukauden aikana on kulloinkin maksettavana. Antero


Alennusten suuntauksesta olen kanssasi niin eri mieltä kuin vain voi olla  :Smile:  Autoilijoita ei saada houkuteltua halvalla hinnalla, vaan hyvillä hinnoilla ja vielä paremmalla palvelulla & mukavuudella. Mielestäni alennusten pitää aina ensisijaisesti suuntautua "kantiksiin" eli kausilippulaisiin, sillä tunnetusti kanta-asiakkaiden palkitseminen on kannattavaa puuhaa (katso vaikka S-ryhmän viime vuoden tulosta..). Ja vaikka pelkkää ohjautuvuutta ei voikaan pitää päätöksenteon pohjana, pidän myöskin siitä, että kuljettajalta ostettavien kertalippujen selkeä hintaero muihin lipputuotteisiin ohjaa stadilaisia matkakorttilaisiksi. (mutta se ei tietenkään riitä, vaan lisäksi pitää saada matkakortin lataus entistäkin helpommaksi: netti, mobiili, eri latauspisteet. Myöskin idea ostettavalle matkakortille valmiiksiladatusta arvosta/ajasta on loistava.)

Sen sijaan kertalippujen "hintakatto" on hyvä idea ja sehän käykin ilmi matkakorttiuudistuksen suosituksista, että sitä linjaa juuri haetaan arvo-ostoksissa. Myöhemmin ketjussa tuli vielä loistava idea esiin siitä, että kertalippujen myynti lakkautettaisiin kokonaan ja siirryttäisiin suoraan päivälippuihin jotka olisivat hiukan halvemmat kuin kaksi matkaa. Kyseisenlainen lipputuote saattaisi oikeasti jopa hiukan houkutella autoilijoita, koska se korostaa sitä mitä autoilija arvottaa korkealle: helppoutta.

Asenteeni ilmaisuuteen käy selkeästi ilmi viimeisimmästä blogipostauksesta.

----------


## sane

Mielestäni kertalippujen korkeat hinnat karkottavat tehokkaasti satunnaiskäyttäjät pois, joka ei ole suotavaa. Myös satunnaiskäyttäjille (itsekin lukeudun) tulee tarjota kilpailukykyisiä lipputuotteita kertalippujen hinnankorotusten sijaan. Nykyiset hinnat alkavat mielestäni olla jo aika törkeitä, itse pääsen onneksi opiskelijahintaan, joka on ihan käypä. Matkakortin ja kuljettajan myymän kertalipun hinnan erotusta tulisi kasvattaa - laskemalla matkakortilla ostetun kertalipun hintaa. Tämä luultavasti nostaisi matkakortin osuutta myös satunnaiskäyttäjillä, ja kun kerran matkakortti on hankittu, on joukkoliikenteen käyttöön pienempi kynnys. Vertaa autolla ajaminen. Ajaminen tuntuu ilmaiselta, muistuttaa hinnastaan ainoastaan tankatessa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Myöhemmin ketjussa tuli vielä loistava idea esiin siitä, että kertalippujen myynti lakkautettaisiin kokonaan ja siirryttäisiin suoraan päivälippuihin jotka olisivat hiukan halvemmat kuin kaksi matkaa.


Kuten ei Lontoossakaan ole kertalippuja lakkautettu, en itse ehdottanut kertalippujen totaalista lopettamista, vaan ainoastaan tehokasta hinnoitteluohjausta. Kun päivälipun saa alle kahden kertalipun hinnalla, on selvää, että kertalippujen menekki laskee lehmän hännän lailla, kunhan ihmiset oppivat ostamaan tuotetta. Kertalipullekin olisi edelleen paikkansa, esimerkiksi yövieraan lähtiessä kotiin, eikä ole syytä antaa lisärangaistusta pakollisen päivälipun muodossa kun oikeasti haluaa tehdä vain yhdensuuntaisen matkan. 7 euroa yhdestä matkasta Matinkylästä rautatieasemalle on jo vähän liikaa.

Asiointimatkaan tai satunnaiseen työmatkaan päivälippu kuitenkin soveltuisi paremmin. Ja tämä olisi mielestäni omiaan houkuttelemaan juurikin lisää sekakäyttäjiä. Ja tottunut sekäkäyttäjähän on potentiaalinen vakiokäyttäjä, kun olosuhteet vain muuttuvat suotuisammiksi. Ja sekakäyttö saattaa edes pelastaa toisen auton hankinnalta.

Vähintä mitä voisi tehdä, olisi tutustua halpoja päivälippuja tarjoaviin kaupunkeihin tarkemmin. Lontoo ei liene ainoa. Ja tuotahan on helppo kokeilla jonkin aikaa, koska päivälippujen myyntiin on valmis järjestelmä. Matkakorttijärjestelmän muuttaminen olisi astetta vaikeampaa, mutta vaikea kuvitella, ettei nykyinenkin järjestelmä siihen taipuisi. Olisipahan ihan oikeaa dataa siitä, miten lippujärjestelmää kannattaisi kehittää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alennusten suuntauksesta olen kanssasi niin eri mieltä kuin vain voi olla  Autoilijoita ei saada houkuteltua halvalla hinnalla, vaan hyvillä hinnoilla ja vielä paremmalla palvelulla & mukavuudella.


Juuri näin, autoilija ei valitse autoaan siksi, että se on halpa, vaan koska pitää sitä joukkoliikennettä parempana palveluna.

Mutta autoilijaa ei saada siirtymään joukkoliikenteeseen, jos hän kuvittelee joukkoliikenteen olevan sekä huonompaa palvelua että hinnaltaan kalliimpaa. Ja tässä tullaan siihen, mitä autoilija luulee autoilunsa hinnaksi ja mitä joukkoliikenteen hinnaksi.

Autoilija ajattelee autoilun hinnaksi vain polttoaineen - kaikki muuhan maksetaan joka tapauksessa. Ja joukkoliikenteen hintana autoilija pitää kertalipun hintaa. Vaikka tämä on väärin, myyjä ei voi muuta kuin sopeutua asiakkaan vääriin mielikuviin. Jos ei sopeudu, kauppaa ei synny ja autoilija jatkaa autoiluaan ja lisäksi hyvässä uskossa siihen, että on toiminut itselleen edullisimmalla tavalla.

Minä näen tässä ratkaisuksi sen, että joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso on pidettävä niin hyvänä, että jo voitetut vakioasiakkaat eivät joudu edes harkitsemaan autoon siirtymistä, ja uusien asiakkaiden näkökulmasta palvelutaso on riittävän houkutteleva. Hinnoittelussa taas on vain elettävä sen kanssa, että kahteen suuntaan ei voi samanaikaisesti kumartaa, vaan toiseen suuntaan pyllistät.

Vanhat asiakkaat tietävät, että joukkoliikenne on todellisuudessa paljon halvempaa kuin autoilu, koska he ymmärtävät maksamansa kausilipun paljon halvemmaksi kuin edes polttoaine. Autoilija ei tätä tiedä, joten hänelle on rakennettava kertalipputuotteista hinnaltaan houkutteleva eli siis polttoainetta halvempi vaihtoehto. Hyviä ideoitahan on tässä esitelty, ja vieläpä sellaisia, joissa on vahva houkutus matkustaa enemmän kuin vain yksi matka seuraavien ollessa selvästi halvempia kuin ensimmäinen.

Antero

----------


## kaakkuri

Hyvää argumentointia, puolesta ja vastaan, mutta hinnoittelun lisäksi joukkoliikenteen kilpailukyky muodostuu myös epärationaalisesta päätöksenteosta. Hinnoitteluhan on jo nyt sellaista että (ainakin helsinkiläinen) joukkoliikenne on niin edullista ettei sillä autoa ylläpidetä kaikkine kuluineen kovin kauaa edes seisomassa. Päätös liikennevälineestä tehdään siis muutoinkin kuin rationaalisin raha-argumentein.

Eilinen metromatkailu kassialmojen ja seuralaistensa kirkasta kossua tarjoilevien setien kanssa ja heidän keskusteluunsa mukaan päästen kivassa kusenhajussa toi mieleen kyllä vahvasti henkilöautoilun hyvät puolet. Tämän matkan kun kruunaa kusenkyllästämillä hisseillä ja muutoinkin sotketuilla ja likaisilla metroasemilla, tulee mieleen että taidan maksaakin henkilöautoilusta sen vaatiman hinnan.

Esimerkiksi näin rationaalinen pelkästään rahaan perustuva päätöksenteko on sivuutettu. Joukkoliikenteen käyttöä säätelee siis myös sen laatukuva, kuten monasti on jo todettu. Vaihtoajat, yhteyksien toimivuus, kaluston kunto, palvelun ystävällisyys, jne eivät ole merkityksettömiä tekijöitä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Joukkoliikenteen käyttöä säätelee siis myös sen laatukuva, kuten monasti on jo todettu. Vaihtoajat, yhteyksien toimivuus, kaluston kunto, palvelun ystävällisyys, jne eivät ole merkityksettömiä tekijöitä.


Hyviä asioita lueteltu. Täytyy tosin vielä lisätä tähän käytön helppous ja järjestelmän hahmotettavuus. Siivotessani törmäsin kotona muutaman vuoden takaisiin Espoon ja Vantaan bussilinjakarttoihin. Kauhistuin katsoessani että näin sekaviako nämä olivatkin.

Raideliikenteellä on yleensä helppo matkustaa missä tahansa kaupungissa tai maassa kun reitit ovat melko vakiot ja yksinkertaiset ja vuoroväli monesti tiedossa tai ainakin helppo selvittää. Mutta bussiliikenteelle on harvassa paikassa onnistuttu luomaan selkeää linjakarttaa, joka auttaisi muodostamaan helposti mieleenpainuvan kokonaiskuvan reiteistä järjestelmänä, verkkona.

Voihan sitä sanoa, ettei tämä onnistu kun reittejä on niin paljon, muita muuttujia niin moninaisesti jne. Mutta fakta on, että autoilija ei nouse ainakaan bussiin (tuskin edes metron liityntäbussiin) ellei sen reitti ole yhtä selkeä kuin moottoritie, metrolinja tai junarata. Jos tätä ei hyväksy lähtökohdaksi, niin kaikki toiveet joukkoliikenteen käytön lisäämisestä voi samantien unohtaa.

Onneksi tämä olisi ainakin periaatteessa ratkaistavissa luovalla karttadesignilla ja markkinointiosaamisella sekä mahdollisesti reittien itsensä selkeyttämisellä. Homma ei kyllä ole helppo mutta uskoisin että olisi tehtävissä, tosin takuuvarmasti suomalainen virkamies ei siihen kykene vaan tämä pitäisi ulkoistaa jollekin asian osaavalle firmalle.

Eli raideliikenne on paras (erityisesti pikaraitiotie jolla voisi oikeasti nostaa palvelun tasoa), mutta tietyin rajoituksin myös bussiliikennettä voitaisiin kartalla naamioida raideliikeneen näköiseksi eli helpoksi.

Täytyy myös muistaa, että ne nauttineet sedät metrossa eivät pelkästään karkota työikäisiä miesautoilijoita vaan ovat myös oire siitä, että työikäiset miesautoilijat eivät kulje metrolla. Jos kulkisivat, niin marginaaliainesta olisi suhteessa vähemmän eikä se häiritsisi niin paljon, jolloin julkinen liikenne houkuttaisi taas lisää matkustajia. Kaikki vaikuttaa kaikkeen ja pienillä tempuillakin voi saada aikaan positiivisen tai negatiivisen kierteen.

----------


## kaakkuri

Tosia lisäät, varmasti on muitakin seikkoja vielä joilla ostajan laatumielikuva muodostetaan. Hinta on siten kuitenkin vain yksi monista kriteereistä ja sillä voidaan vain johonkin rajaan saakka saada käyttäjiä lisää.

Kossukallet eivät liene erityisen suomalainen ilmiö mutta ainakin Helsingissä antavat oman voimakkaan säväyksen joukkoliikenteelle. Wienissä kulkiessani en huomannut kossuosaston olevan eniten leimaa antava joukkio vaan välineet, pysäkit ja asemat olivat siistejä eivätkä töhrittyjä ja haisevia.

Reittikartastot ym. ovat osa laatukuvaa kuten mainitsit. Raideliikenne tietenkin muodostaa selvän reitistön, mutta vain jos olet raiteen äärellä menossa raiteen äärelle. Näin ei tapahdu vaikkapa Hakunilasta Malmille tai edelleen Matinkylään mentäessä tai useassa muussa tapauksessa.

Kummastuttaa että vaikka pääasiassa muutoin pk-seudulla uskotaan markkinoiden ohjaavaan käteen, joukkoliikenteen osalla näyttää että näin ei kuitenkaan ole. Kenellä on intressi joukkoliikennemarkkinoilla saada tulosta aikaiseksi ja millä ehdoin? Nykymallissa kun liikennöitsijä tekee sitä mitä tilaaja (YTV) tilaa mutta tilaaja ei ole itse markkinoilla vaan toimii markkinaa (matkustajaa) edustaen. Siten vaikka itse toiminta olisi miten viisasta tai hölmöä hyvänsä, toimija optimoi oman toimintansa taloudellisesti tilauksen mukaan, mutta sen toimintaa ei ohjaa markkina vaan tilaus. Osan siitä ohjauksesta kuittaavat selästään autonkuljettajat ja osan matkustajat. Markkinaa vielä entisestään sekottaisi maksuttomuus, jolloin markkinalla ostaja ja myyjä tulisivat täydellisesti erotetuksi toisistaan jolloin matkustajat ja kuljettajat (ihmiset ja yhtiöt) ovatkin ainoastaan pakollisia elementtejä eivätkä markkinatoimijoita.

Minusta koko ajatuskin maksuttomasta palvelusta on täysin kuolleena syntynyt ajatus. Jo nykyinen malli luo mielestäni ei-toivottuja vaikutuksia kun näkee liikuntaikäisten lasten matkustavan kahden tai kolmen pysäkin väliä "kun maksutta voi". Tämä ei voi olla ollut kenenkään nykyjärjestelmänkään luojan tavoite.

----------


## kaakkuri

Ei näemmä kaikkien mielestä ole kuolleena syntynyt idea.
Päivän Helsingin Sanomissa yleisönosastossa (s. C7) maksutonta joukkoliikennettä vaatii Matti Niemi joka on ympäristölautakunnan jäsen (sd.) ja tällä kertaa asia muuttuu hyväksi laittamalla ruuhkamaksut sekä pakottamalla siten autoilijoita joukkoliikenteeseen jolloin päästöjen määrä laskee.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... ympäristölautakunnan jäsen (sd.) ja tällä kertaa asia muuttuu hyväksi laittamalla ruuhkamaksut sekä pakottamalla siten autoilijoita joukkoliikenteeseen jolloin päästöjen määrä laskee.


Onko puolue varmasti oikea? Olen kuullut, että erään toisen puolueen ideologien kanta on, ettei joukkoliikenteellä tarvitse mitään laatua ja houkuttelevuutta olla, koska ihmiset voidaan pakottaa sitä käyttämään.

Minä kannatan joukkoliikennettä ja sanoudun siksi jyrkästi irti tällaisista periaatteista.

Antero

----------


## Hartsa

> Onko puolue varmasti oikea? Olen kuullut, että erään toisen puolueen ideologien kanta on, ettei joukkoliikenteellä tarvitse mitään laatua ja houkuttelevuutta olla, koska ihmiset voidaan pakottaa sitä käyttämään.


Mikä puolue haluaa pakottaa ihmiset käyttämään joukkoliikennettä parantamatta joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta?

Nykyään puhutaan paljon hiilidioksidipäästöjen vähentämisestä ja kuinka autoveron uudistus ja polttoaineverojen korotus vähentäisi päästöjä. Totuus on toisenlainen. Autoveron alennuksesta hyötyvät ensimmäisen auton ostajat jotka siirtyvät joukkoliikenteestä yksityisautoiluun. Polttoaineen veronkorotuksella pyritään vähentämään päästöjä mutta joukkoliikennettä ei nähdä mahdollisuutena vaikuttaa päästöihin.

Olen sitä mieltä että jos joukkoliikenne olisi parempi niin päästöt vähenisivät reilusti. Ei ole mikään ihme että pikkukaupungeissa joukkoliikennettä ei käytetä koska se ei vastaa matkustajien tarpeisiin. Paikallisjunia ei ole, seutulippu ei kelpaa junissa, yhteistariffia ei ole, kertalippu on kallis, sarjakortti vanhenee liian nopeasti, bussien vuoroväli on liian harva, myöhään illalla bussit eivät kulje lainkaan jne. Ei ole pelkästään ihmisten itsekkyyttä jos valitsee henkilöauton pakkokäyttäjille tarkoitetun joukkoliikenteen sijaan.

----------


## LateZ

Vaikkapa Lahdessa matkakeskukset sijaitsevat hajallaan. Sujuvien vaihtoyhteyksien mahdollistamiseksi oikoradan suosituista junista muuhun joukkoliikenteeseen sujuisi mielestäni parhaiten ilmaisella keskustalinjalla asemien ja torin välillä. Ilmaisen siksi, ettei junilla ja busseilla ole yhtenäistä lippujärjestelmää. Ajattelen siten, ettei asemien hankala sijoittelu ole matkustajan vika, eikä siitä asiasta tarvitse matkustajaa rangaista hinnalla. Toisaalta maksuttomuudella saisi tuollaisesta linjasta kokonaisuutena järkevän, muuten matkustajia on niin vähän, ettei oikein ajaminen ole mielekästä.

Samoin Pietarsaaren ja Pännäisten välillä järjestetään bussiyhteys kaikille junille. Junaliput eivät kelpaa bussissa. Omien havaintojeni mukaan bussiin menee yleensä asemalla muutama ihminen, sen sijaan piha on täynnä henkilöautoja. Jos matka yhteysbussilla ei maksaisi mitään, varmasti matkustajia olisi enemmän. Kuitenkaan kaupungin kustannukset eivät välttämättä paljon nousisi, lipputulojen osuus linjan tuloista on varmaankin tällä hetkellä varsin pieni.

Joukkoliikenteen hintojen pitäisi olla sellaisia, että matkustaja kokee ne edullisiksi. Itse en aina koe, pidän vaikkapa alinta 2,80 euron kertamaksua kohtuuttomana pikkukaupunkien lyhyillä linjoilla. Lopputuloksena on nykytilanne, jossa keskustan lähistöllä olevalla asuinalueella tarvitaan jotain liikennettä, kuitenkin muut kuin autoilijat taittavat yleensä matkan muuten. Autottomat eivät ole kaikkein varakkaimpia asukkaita ja tuollaista edestakaisen kauppareissun hintaa 5:60 harva pitää halpana. Tokihan se taksilla olisi kalliimpaa. Toki aina voidaan laskea, kuinka kalliiksi reissu tulisi uudella henkilöautolla. Ei se silti halpaa ole. Monet kävelevät keskustaan ja tulevat sitten bussilla takaisin ostosten kanssa. Kansanterveyttä ajatellen tämä voi tietysti olla hyväkin ratkaisu.

Hankalin tilanne on niissä pikkukaupungeissa, joissa joukkoliikenteen käyttö on hyvin vähäistä. Autot ajavat tyhjänä miten ajavat - kukaan ei tiedä niistä sen enempää. Käyttöä koetetaan lisätä halvoilla kuukausi- ym. lipuilla. Kuitenkin samaan aikaan kertamaksu on täysi MH:n maksu. Satunnaiskäyttäjät pysyvät todellisina satunnaiskäyttäjinä tällä systeemillä. Sarjaliput ovat liian monimutkaisia. Jos saisikin kuskilta halvalla jonkin rei´itettävän kymmenen kerran lipun johon olisi voimassaolovuosi merkitty, voisi se houkutellakin ostamaan. 

Edes jonkin asteisessa joukkoliikennekaupungissa suuri osa asukkaista osaa auton aamulla tehtyä tenän mennä töihin paikkurilla. Samoin lähiön pubin seinällä tai baaritiskillä on paikkuriaikataulu, jota asiakkaat jopa käyttävät. Valitettavan harvassa paikassa Suomessa on näin. Niiden ihmisten joukko, jotka eivät ole koskaan aktiivisisti käyttäneet joukkoliikennettä ja ovat näin ollen aivan pihalla koko asiasta on melko suuri. Tätä pitäisi pystyä muuttamaan. Hinnalla on merkitystä siihen, että joukkoliikenteeseen syystä tahi toisesta eksynyt saa liikkumisesta uudella tavalla positiivisen tai edes jollain lailla myönteisen kuvan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikä puolue haluaa pakottaa ihmiset käyttämään joukkoliikennettä parantamatta joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta?


Tämän puolueen edustajat kehukoot itse puolueensa linjauksia. En halua lähteä haukkumaan toisia.




> Olen sitä mieltä että jos joukkoliikenne olisi parempi niin päästöt vähenisivät reilusti.


Niin minäkin. Kyse on palvelun laadusta, ei hinnasta. Jos työmatka joukkoliikenteellä kestää yli tunnin ja siinä on 2 vaihtoa, se ei houkuttele, vaikka ei maksaisi mitään, kun autolla pääsee 20 minuutissa.




> Vaikkapa Lahdessa matkakeskukset sijaitsevat hajallaan. Sujuvien vaihtoyhteyksien mahdollistamiseksi oikoradan suosituista junista muuhun joukkoliikenteeseen sujuisi mielestäni parhaiten ilmaisella keskustalinjalla asemien ja torin välillä. Ilmaisen siksi, ettei junilla ja busseilla ole yhtenäistä lippujärjestelmää. Ajattelen siten, ettei asemien hankala sijoittelu ole matkustajan vika, eikä siitä asiasta tarvitse matkustajaa rangaista hinnalla.


Tämä on vähän eri asia kuin ilmainen joukkoliikenne. Kysymyshän on vain yhdestä yhteydestä, vähän samaan tapaan kuin lentokenttäalueella oleva maksuton bussipalvelu.

Tällaisessa tilanteessa linjan ei myöskään tarvitse olla sillä tavalla ilmainen, että sillä voi ajaa kuka vain maksutta. Linjalla voisivat kelvata juna- tai bussiliput, koska kerran linjan tarkoitus on palvella asemien väliseen liikennetarpeeseen. Ne, jotka eivät ole matkalla junalla tai kaukobussilla maksaisivat matkasta.

Antero

----------


## ilkka

Omituisesti täällä puhutaan pelkästään autoilevasta puolikkaasta, kuinka heitä kiinnostaa tai ei kiinnosta siirtyä metroon, ratikkaan tai bussiin. Laatuvaatimuksia yhtään vähättelemättä tärkeintä maksuttomuustavoitteessa ei ole se, että saadaan autoilijat siirtymään houkuttelevuudella julkiseen liikenteeseen. Tietysti näin tulee tapahtumaan tutkimusten mukaan (HKL:n ja HS:n).

Omat ajatukset lähtee toisesta päästä.

Hinta ei ole ongelma autoileville, vaan heille joilla ei ole varaa autoon. Kaupungissa ihmisen on pakko liikkua. Jokaisen vammaisen, insinöörin, syrjäytyneen, opiskelijan, eläkeläisen, kaupunginjohtajan ja sähkömiehen. Asuntojen hinnat ovat karanneet Helsingin keskustassa perusduunarin kestokyvyn rajoille (Hesarissa oli tutkimus viime vuonna). Silti keskustaan olisi päästävä töihin, tai vaikka selviytymisasemalta kotiin Kontulaan. Puhumattakaan sosiaalisista tarpeista.
Huonoimmassa asemassa oleville joka kuukautinen 42,80 e tietää kymmenien prosenttien lovea asumiskulujen jälkeen jäävästä "käyttörahasta". Monella ei ole todellakaan rahan vuoksi vaihtoehtona siirtyä henkilöautoilijaksi, vaikka työ tai opiskelupaikka onkin kaupungin toisella laidalla.

Itse työssäkäyvänä olisin valmis maksamaan veroina vuoden busiilippujen hinnan, vaikka ei se noin mustavalkoisesti menisikään. Laskelmia en ole tehnyt paljonko veroprosenttini nousisi jos HKL:n tutkimuksessa mainittu 140 Me kerättäisiin verovaroista. Jos täällä on joku joka tuntee verojen uudelleenohjausta ja verotusta muutenkin, niin voisi kertoa jotain lukuja.

----------


## Hartsa

Tässä ketjussa on tosiaan pohdittu sitä miten autoilijat saataisiin siirtymään joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi. Ilkka on oikeassa siinä että kaikilla ei ole varaa joukkoliikenteeseen autosta puhumattakaan ja he hyötyisivät ilmaisesta joukkoliikenteestä.

Noin kuukausi sitten Hesarin mielipidepalstalla vaadittiin eläkeläisille ilmaista joukkoliikennettä. Tällä hetkellä pääkaupunkiseudulla eläkeläinen voi saada joko 25% tai 50% alennuksen. Sen sijaan esimerkiksi Lappeenrannassa ei tietääkseni ole minkäänlaisia alennuksia eläkeläisille. Minun mielipide on että ilmaista joukkoliikenne parempi ratkaisu olisi reilu alennus lipun hinnasta. Esimerkiksi pääkaupunkiseudulla voisi olla alennusryhmä 3 jossa alennus olisi 75% ja alennusryhmään kuuluisivat kaikki 70 vuotta täyttäneet. Sotaveteraanit saavat yleensä kulkea paikallisliikenteessä ilmaiseksi mikä on hyvä asia.

Syyskuussa 2006 Esa Lahtela (sd) ja Marjaana Koskinen (sd) esittivät työttömille alennusta junalipuista. Heille pitäisi kertoa että junia ajaa VR Osakeyhtiö eikä Valtionrautatiet. Olen ehdotuksesta sitä mieltä että VR Oy saa halutessaan antaa alennusta työttömille mutta verorahoja olisi viisaampi käyttää vähäliikenteisten ratojen kunnostamiseen kuin työttömien lippujen hinnan alentamiseen.

----------


## kuukanko

> kaikilla ei ole varaa joukkoliikenteeseen autosta puhumattakaan ja he hyötyisivät ilmaisesta joukkoliikenteestä.


Mutta hyötyisikö yhteiskunta siitä, että vähävaraisten kävely- ja pyöräilymatkoja siirrettäisiin ilmaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen? Minusta tämän puolen voisi hoitaa silläkin, että sossu maksaa kausilipun niille vähävaraisille, joille sellaisen hankkiminen on perusteltua.

----------


## kaakkuri

Varmastikin on niin että joukkoliikenteen nykyinen hintataso on joillekin korkea. Yhteiskunnan tulonjakoa ei kuitenkaan ratkaista liikennelipun hinnalla erityisryhmille, oli ryhmän nimike sitten vähätuloinen, vammainen, eläkeläinen tai mikä muu hyvänsä. Tai ainakaan sitä ei mielestäni pidä ratkaista.

Tulonjakoa tasataan mm. progressiivisella verotuksella. Perustuloon kykenemättömistä ihmisistä pidetään huolta tulonsiirroilla ja viime kädessä toimeentulotuella. Joukkoliikenneliput, kuten monta muutakin yksityistalouden hankintaa, rahoitetaan käytettävissä olevalla tulolla kaikissa tuloluokissa. Joukkoliikenneliput eivät ole erityisasemassa että niiden tulisi olla maksuttomia vähävaraisille tai -tuloisille ja siten toimeentulolaskennan ulkopuolelle asetettuja. Joukkoliikenneliput ovat saman hintaisia kaikille ryhmille.
Toinen asia on miten yhteiskunta haluaa ojentaa auttavaa kättään po. ryhmille. Esim. Oulussa kaupunki maksaa ryhmien puolesta joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, ryhminä ovat tällä hetkellä veteraanit, lastenvaunut saattajan kanssa sekä pyörätuolimatkustaja yhden saattajan kanssa. http://www.ouka.fi/tekninen/Joukkoliikenne/

Heikosti toimeentulevien taloustilanteen ratkaisu ei ole matkalippujen hintojen alentaminen tai poistaminen. Tilannetta tulee muuttaa toimeentulotuen tai tulonsiirtojen avulla ja kautta.
Toisekseen ketju käsittelee joukkoliikenteen käytön kasvattamista Suomessa ja yhtenä keinona on esitetty maksuttomuutta. Tulonjaon tasaaminen tai oikeudenmukaisuus lienee toisen pohdinnan kohde.

----------


## ilkka

> Heikosti toimeentulevien taloustilanteen ratkaisu ei ole matkalippujen hintojen alentaminen tai poistaminen.


Pointtini oli liikkumisen välttämättömyys kaupungissa. Useimmat kirjoitukset on juuri autoilevan kansan näkökulmasta, joten muun kansanosan huomioiminen on vähintäänkin rakentavaa.




> Tulonjakoa tasataan mm. progressiivisella verotuksella. Perustuloon kykenemättömistä ihmisistä pidetään huolta tulonsiirroilla ja viime kädessä toimeentulotuella.


Mitäköhän asioita verotuloilla maksetaan? Julkista palvelua joka usein on kohdistunut juuri vähäosaisimpiin. Pelkkä progressiivinen verotus ei sinänsä anna kenellekään mitään. Perusteet tälle on varmasti aika selkeät. Lähijoukkoliikenne kuuluu julkiseen palveluun erittäin hyvin ja sitä tuetaankin Helsingissä. (50-60% luki jossain, korjatkaa jos olen väärässä)

Eikö täällä keskusteltu ilmaisesta joukkoliikenteestä ja sen moninaisesta vaikutuksesta, ei rajatusti sen kasvattamisesta?

----------


## ilkka

> Mutta hyötyisikö yhteiskunta siitä, että vähävaraisten kävely- ja pyöräilymatkoja siirrettäisiin ilmaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen?


Toivottavasti ei ollut tahallinen provosointi, -soiduin.
Hyötyykö yhteiskunta tuolla logiikalla yleensäkään mistään. Me ihmisethän olemme se _yhteiskunta_. Jos tuhannet voisivat levollisin mielin liikkua julkisissa (pummillakin matkustetaan), tai voisivat valita pakollisen pyöräilyn sijaan metrokyydin, niin eikö juuri yhteiskunta hyötyisi siitä?

Pystytkö hieman tarkentamaan tuota ajatusta?

----------


## kuukanko

> Hyötyykö yhteiskunta tuolla logiikalla yleensäkään mistään. Pystytkö avaamaan hieman ajatusta?


Autoilijan vaihtaessa joukkoliikenteen kyytiin yhteiskunta hyötyy mm. liikenneruuhkien helpottamisen ja polttoaineenkulutuksen vähentymisen kautta. Jos taas uusi joukkoliikennematkustaja saadaan kevyestä liikenteestä, ei vastaavia hyötyjä tule. Jos joukkoliikenne on ilmaista, ei rahaa lähde edes kiertoon lipputulojen muodossa.

----------


## ilkka

Totta on se, että ensikäden vaikutukset eivät ole rahallisesti yhteiskunnan yksityiseen tai julkiseen sektoriin vaikuttavia, toisaalta se 42 euroa ei jää vähäosaisilla tilillekkään korkoa kasvamaan (poistettiinko varallisuusvero jo?)

Me puhumme selvästi eri asioista. Minun ajatuksissani yhden ihmisen elämä menee hänestä saatavien lipputulojen ohi. Mielestäni on aika raakaa rankata autottomat "turhiksi" tulokkaiksi.

Hieman offtopicina: Pienet helpotukset saattavat auttaa suurempiin elämänmuutoksiin. Työttömyys saattaa raueta jos pääsee työhaastatteluihin tai koulutukseen. Korostan vielä, että ihmisten on pakko liikkua, muuten elämä kaupungissa kärsii. Onhan tämä ideologista vääntöä minun puoleltani, mutta perusteltua.

Palataan takaisin joukkoliikenteeseen=)

Tuo veropuoli kaipaisi selvitystä tietäviltä edelleen.

----------


## LateZ

Erityisryhmille tarjottava ilmainen joukkoliikenne voi tuottaa jopa säästöä. Kun palvelulinjalla pääsevät taksikyytiin oikeutetut ilmaiseksi, jäävät taksikyydit osin käyttämättä. Maaseudulla joukkoliikennetaksan mukainen omavastuuosuus voi pienituloisen eläkeläisen asiointimatkalla olla vaikkapa 10 euroa. Se tuntuu kukkarossa jo sen verran, että hyvän palvelulinjan käyttö on järkevä vaihtoehto normaaliin asiointiin ja taksia tarvitaan sitten niille matkoille, joille palvelulinja ei sovi. Ainakin erään kapungin papereista havaitsin järjestetyn palvelulinjan tuottavan tuossa mielessä säästöä.

Soisin kunnille tulevan jonkinlaisen velvoitteen palveluliikenteen järjestämiseen. Maalla hankalassa asemassa ovat ne, jotka eivät autoile, mutta ovat kuitenkin niin hyvässä kunnossa, että asiointimatkat on itse maksettava. Osa kunnista järjestää toimivan palveluliikenteen, kun taas toisaalla on matkustettava taksilla kymmeniä kilometrejä omaan piikkiin.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Totta on se, että ensikäden vaikutukset eivät ole rahallisesti yhteiskunnan yksityiseen tai julkiseen sektoriin vaikuttavia, toisaalta se 42 euroa ei jää vähäosaisilla tilillekkään korkoa kasvamaan (poistettiinko varallisuusvero jo?)
> 
> -- cut --
> 
> Tuo veropuoli kaipaisi selvitystä tietäviltä edelleen.



Varallisuusvero poistettiin jo. Sitä pääoman tuottokorkoa verotettaisiin lähdeverolla jos verotettaisiin.

Veropuolen selvityksellä viitannet kysymykseen 140 M:n kulun vaikutuksesta veroäyriin.
Asia ei ole ihan noin helppo.
1) Julkistalouden budjetoinnissa on käytössä nonaffektioperiaate eli korvamerkinnän kieltoperiaate jolloin veroilla kerätään varoja budjetin yleiskatteeksi eikä jonkun tietyn toiminnan kulujen kattamiseksi. Siksi veroilmoituksessa ei kysytä eikä verotustodistuksessa kerrota montako äyriä verovelvollinen tulee suorittamaan tai on suorittanut päivähoitoon, terveydenhuoltoon, Merenkurkun liikenteen tukemiseen, Espoon metroon, Kuhmon maantien hoitamiseen, Saimaan kanavan vuokraan tai johonkin muuhun yhteiskunnan hoitoonsa ottaman velvoitteen kulujen peittämiseen. 

2) Itse kulu ei ole noin yksinkertainen. Maksuttoman palvelun käyttö kasvaa maksulliseen käyttöön verrattuna. Tällöin kulu ei ole 140 M vaan jotain muuta, todennäköisesti suurempi mutta kasvun suuruutta en osaa arvioida.
Lisäksi käy yleensä siten että toiminnan ollessa maksutonta, siitä välittäminen käyttäjien keskuudessa laskee. Näyttää käyvän siten että kun puisto ei ole kenenkään eikä sitä tiukkailmeinen passipoliisi vahdi, puisto tulee sotketuksi ja särjetyksi.
Odotettavissa siis olisi empiirisen kokemuksen perusteella että joukkoliikennevälineet ovat sotketumpia ja huonommin kohdeltuja kuin mitä ne nyt ovat koska aineellinen suoritusvaste puuttuu jolloin käyttäjä ei "vaadi rahalleen vastinetta" esim. siistin bussin muodossa. Tämä nostaa osaltaan siivous- ym. ylläpitokustannuksia jolloin lopullinen hintalappu ei ole mainitsemasi 140 M. Ainakin näistä kahdesta syystä se on suurempi.

Veronkorotuksilla on vielä joustovaikutuskin, eli pelkkä veron kiristäminen suoraan vaadittavalla prosentilla ei vielä tuo kassaan saakka laskettua rahamäärää vaan veroa tulee kiristää suuremmalla prosentilla kuin suora laskenta osoittaa. Ei siitä kuitenkaan tässä yhteydessä enempää.

Helsingin kaupungin talousarvion tiivistelmän mukaan Helsingin verotulojen kokonaismäärän arvioidaan olevan vv. 2008 2.330,8 M. Siihen voi tutustua tarkemmin itse kaupungin omilla www-sivuilla mm. osoitteessa http://www.hel2.fi/taske/julkaisut/t...tiiv_netti.pdf

----------


## ilkka

Kiitos linkistä. Koitin veroviraston sivuilta etsiä jotain tietoja, mutta ei onnistunut. Oppiipa jotakin siitä, miten yhteiskunnan rahat liikkuvat=)

HKL:n subventio (veroilla maksettava osuus?) kiinnostaisi. Siitä ei meinaa löytyä tietoa. Anteeksi jos termistö on hakusessa.




> Maksuttoman palvelun käyttö kasvaa maksulliseen käyttöön verrattuna. Tällöin kulu ei ole 140 M€ vaan jotain muuta, todennäköisesti suurempi mutta kasvun suuruutta en osaa arvioida.


Eikö juuri tuo HKL:n teettämä tutkimus ole arvio kaikkine kalustokustannuksineen laskettuna. Aseminen ja pysäkkien kunnossapitoa ei ole otettu huomioon, mutta siitä onkin mahdoton sanoa juuta tai jaata. Hyviä tutkimustuloksia ei taida joukkoliikenteestä löytyä.

Vastateesinä puistovertaukseen voi sanoa, että ne on (ainakin Helsingissä toistaiseksi) tarkoitettu käyttöön, ei koristeiksi. Siivoamispuolessa voisi olla käyttäjillä vähän opittavaa, mutta muuten ne vähiten käytetyt puistot rikotaan varmemmin. Esimerkiksi tarhojen ja koulujen pihamaat iltaisin.

----------


## kaakkuri

Niitä lukuja on esitelty mm. tässä säikeessä (threadissa) aiemmin, mm. sivu 3, Mikko Laaksonen 20.2.2008. Sieltä voi katsoa, perustuvat ihan julkiseen tilinpäätösaineistoon ja Helsingin Sanoman jutun arviointiin. Sieltä se em. 140 M tulee ja siinä on arvioitu kasvun määräksi 25% joten se ei ole kiveen kirjoitettua vaan kirjoittajan arvio. Ennustaminen on tunnetusti vaikeaa, eritoten tulevaisuuden ennustaminen.

Samoin forumilla keskustellaan myös kulujen vyöryttämisestä koskemaan toimialoja, on kritisoitu mm. kiskokulujen laskemista raitioliikenteen kuluksi joten kai se pysäkinpeseminen ja sotkunsiivoaminen on vastaavalla tavalla keskusteltava asia.
Peruskysymys joukkoliikenteen maksuttomuuden järkevyyden arvioinnista ei kuitenkaan taida saada siitä uutta. Mielestäni joukkoliikenteen maksuttomuuteen ei ole olemassa ainoatakaan reaalista perustetta miksi siihen tulisi ja kannattaisi siirtyä. Aihetta on käsitelty aikaisemminkin ainakin ketjussa http://jlf.fi/f20/1367-visio-valtaku...oukkoliikenne/

Joukkoliikenteestä tehdään käsittääkseni ihan hyvää tutkimustyötä. Se ei välttämättä ole ollut niitä seksikkäimpiä tutkimuskohteita viimeksi kuluneina vuosikymmeninä, mutta monet kunnat ja seudut ovat tehneet ja teettäneet oman alueensa joukkoliikenteestä tutkimustyötä konsulttivoimin. Pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenne on sen verran suurta jo että siellä tehdään omin voimin tutkimusta. Se on tavallaan YTV:n R&D-osaston toimintaa. Myös kunnissa tehdään ihan virkatyönä tutkimustoimintaa jossa vaikkapa suunniteltaessa Jätkäsaaren kaavaa suunnitellaan samalla myös joukkoliikennettä. Ehkä ne eivät vain tule samalla tavalla esille kuin muu tutkimus, mutta kyllä käsittääkseni valtaosa joukkoliikenteestä tehdään jonkin tutkimustiedon varassa eikä summamutikassa, jos sen ajattelee noin päin.
Samoin varmasti VR tekee omia tutkimuksiaan miten liikennettä ym. resursseja kannattaa allokoida.

----------


## Antero Alku

> HKL:n subventio (veroilla maksettava osuus?) kiinnostaisi. Siitä ei meinaa löytyä tietoa. Anteeksi jos termistö on hakusessa.


Se on suunnilleen 50 %. Suuruusluokka on niin, että liikennöinti maksaa 200 M vuodessa ja lipputuloja tulee 100 M vuodessa. Tarkat luvut löytyvät HKL:n vuosikertomuksista. Ja eiköhän ne ole mainittu siinä maksuttoman  joukkoliikenteen raportissakin.

Antero

----------


## Hartsa

> Kertalippu on kallis, ja sen pitääkin olla. Mutta kuukausilippu ei oikeasti ole kynnyskysymys.


Miksi kertalipun pitää olla kallis?

Turun arvokortti on voimassa kolme vuotta. Kuka hyötyy kortin voimassaolon rajoittamisesta? Onko tarkoitus että korttia käytettäisiin enemmän? Toisaalta matkustaja voi ajatella että kortti vanhenee joka tapauksessa käytti sitä tai ei joten kortilla oleva saldo kannattaa käyttää. Minä epäilen että tuollainen matkustajien kiusaaminen voimassaoloajoilla karkoittaa asiakkaita yksityisautoihin.

----------


## Razer

> Minä epäilen että tuollainen matkustajien kiusaaminen voimassaoloajoilla karkoittaa asiakkaita yksityisautoihin.


Asiakas, joka ei saa käytettyä arvolippunsa saldoa 3 vuodessa taitaa ohessa yksityisautoilla muutenkin, joten eipä yhteiskunta paljoa häviä.

----------


## Pyramidium

Valtion nykyisillä verotuloilla luulisi moisen onnistuvan. Joukkoliikenteen valtiollistaminen olisi oikeasti hyvä vaihtoehto, joskin nykyhallitus moiseen tuskin rohkenisi tarttua. Kaluston standardisointi ja kotimainen valmistus varmistaisi systeemin toiminnan. Kun vielä autoveroa nostettaisiin...

----------


## ZoomZoom

Tässä ketjussa keskusteltiin aiemmin mielekkäistä lippujen hinnoista. Olen tutustunut Ranskassa Lillen kaupunkiliikenteeseen, joka koostuu automaattimetrosta, ratikoista ja busseista. 

Kertalipun hinta on 1,30 EUR ja niitä saa helposti pysäkeillä ja asemilla olevista automaateista ja nopeasti. Hauska ja kätevä lippu on iltalippu, jolla voi 1,50 EUR:lla matkustaa miten paljon haluaa kello 19 ja palvelun päättymisen välillä. Viikolla palvelu päättyy puolen yön tietämillä. Viikonloppuliikenteestä ei kokemusta ole. Tämä iltalippu jättää kaikki muut liikkumisvaihtoehdot kävelyn mukaan lukien vähälle, sillä niin helppo ja edullinen se on. Sen hankkiminen automaatista vaatii kaksi ruudun kosketusta enemmän kuin kertalipun.

Kolmantena kätevänä satunnaisen kävijän vaihtoehtona on päivälippu, joka ei ole 24 h vaan aamusta palvelun päättymiseen. Hinta 3,50 EUR ja vaatii nimikirjoituksen kirjoittamisen perinteistä pahvilippua pienemmälle kartongin palalle. Vuosilippu olisi sitten 11 X 39,10 EUR ja 1 kk kaupan päälle. Lisäksi tähän tulee kuvallinen kantakortti 2 EUR.

Nämä hinnat tuntuvat vahvasti subventoiduilta eikä niitä kannata kuin kateellisina mutustella, sillä politiikka on politiikkaa. Lillen tapauksessa joukkoliikennemyönteistä politiikkaa.

Hinnoitteluesimerkistä kannattaisi ottaa ideaa, mitä keskinäisiä hintasuhteita lipuilla voi olla. Erityisen näppärästi lisätään iltaliikenteen suosiota ohjaten samalla viiniin ja patonkiin viehtyneitä autoilijoita jättämään ajokkinsa parkkiin.

Lille on noin 300 000 asukkaan kaupunki, jonka talousalueella - tai olisiko piirikunnassa - asuu noin miljoona ihmistä.

----------


## SD202

Matkalippujen hinnat ovat tosiaan ihan kohdallaan Lillessä. Vielä kun saataisiin joukkoliikenneinformaatiota sillä kielellä, että tällainen ranskan kieltä taitamaton moukkakin ymmärtäisi siitä jotain...

Kannattaa muistaa että Ranskan lisäksi myös monessa muussa Keski-Euroopan maassa lippujen hinnat ovat huomattavasti halvempia kuin Suomessa. Päiväliput ovat niin halpoja, että niillä suorastaan kannustetaan matkailijoita tutustumaan kaupunkiin joukkoliikenteen avulla. Tuolla tavalla tulee lyötyä monta kärpästä yhdellä iskulla: kaupungin kaduilla ei näe niin paljon "töppäileviä" vierasmaalaisia autoilijoita ja matkailija voi tutustua rauhassa paikalliseen (alkoholipitoiseen?) juomakulttuuriin. :Very Happy: 

Syitä siihen, miksi joukkoliikenteen liput ovat Keski-Euroopassa niin halpoja, on monia - ihan väestöpohjasta ja -tiheydestä alkaen.

----------


## kemkim

> Syitä siihen, miksi joukkoliikenteen liput ovat Keski-Euroopassa niin halpoja, on monia - ihan väestöpohjasta ja -tiheydestä alkaen.


Tuolla perusteella Uudellamaalla ja erityisesti Pääkaupunkiseudulla pitäisi olla erityisen edullisia joukkoliikennelippuja. Eivät ne nyt minusta mitenkään erikoisen edullisia ole, ihan keskitasoa. Palvelun taso on toki maan korkein.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Erityisen näppärästi lisätään iltaliikenteen suosiota ohjaten samalla viiniin ja patonkiin viehtyneitä autoilijoita jättämään ajokkinsa parkkiin.


...siinä missä Suomessa taas vähennetään tarjontaa niin että esim. Tampereella on vaikea käydä illalla elokuvissa ja päästä bussilla kotiin. Iltalippu ja riittävän tiheän ja myöhään ulottuvan tarjonnan lisääminen iltoihin kuulostaa hyvältä ajatukselta. (Tämä iltalippu taitaa kyllä olla Lillessäkin viime vuosien uutuus, kun en muista tällaista kymmenen vuoden takaa, kun asuin siellä vaihtarina?)

Haittaakohan Suomessa lippujen tuotekehitystä henkisen jäykkyyden lisäksi joustamaton lippujärjestelmä? Jos kaiken pitää pohjautua älykorttiin, niin uudet lipputuotteet tarvitsevat paljon kehitystyötä (validaatiolaitteiden ohjelmointia jne.). Jos kyseessä on pahvinen kortti joka leimataan puhtaan fyysisesti, niin riittää että myyntiautomaatteihin lisätään uusi tuote. Tilastotietoa matkustajista ei tietenkään sitten saada yhtä tarkasti, mutta tulee mieleen onko Suomessa hullaannuttu liian hienoon tekniikkaan?

----------


## kemkim

> Haittaakohan Suomessa lippujen tuotekehitystä henkisen jäykkyyden lisäksi joustamaton lippujärjestelmä? Jos kaiken pitää pohjautua älykorttiin, niin uudet lipputuotteet tarvitsevat paljon kehitystyötä (validaatiolaitteiden ohjelmointia jne.).


Älykorttihan on erittäin nerokas lippujärjestelmä. Sinne voidaan ohjelmoida melkein mitä hyvänsä. Ei se ohjelmointi nyt niin vaikeaa ole, sitähän varten ohjelmoijat ovat olemassa ja voidaan kehittää joku selkeä tekniikka, jolla ei-ohjelmoijatkin voisivat luoda uusia lipputuotteita esimerkiksi liikenneyhtiökohtaisesti. Esimerkiksi puoleen hintaan myytävä vain arkisin 9-14 voimassa oleva lippu, jolla voisi matkustaa tietyn bussiyhtiön busseilla tietyllä välillä. 

Tai ihan mitä vaan, mielikuvitus vain asettaa rajat. Hienoa olisi, jos lippujärjestelmä olisi sellainen, että asiakkaat voisivat kotitietokoneiltaan ladata lippua ja valita siihen eri lipputyyppejä, tarkistaa voimassaoloa jne. Ehkäpä olisi aika siirtyä Matkahuollon kontaktikortista etäluettaviin korttiratkaisuihin? Perusidea kuitenkin pysyisi samana, uudistettaisiin vain tuota kömpelöksi käynyttä kontaktitekniikkaa. Ehkä otettaisiin myös VR ja lentoyhtiöt mukaan samaan systeemiin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Älykorttihan on erittäin nerokas lippujärjestelmä. Sinne voidaan ohjelmoida melkein mitä hyvänsä. Ei se ohjelmointi nyt niin vaikeaa ole, sitähän varten ohjelmoijat ovat olemassa ja voidaan kehittää joku selkeä tekniikka, jolla ei-ohjelmoijatkin voisivat luoda uusia lipputuotteita esimerkiksi liikenneyhtiökohtaisesti. Esimerkiksi puoleen hintaan myytävä vain arkisin 9-14 voimassa oleva lippu, jolla voisi matkustaa tietyn bussiyhtiön busseilla tietyllä välillä.


En kiistäkään sitä, etteikö kyseessä olisi nerokas teknologia. Kyllähän se pääosin hyvin toimii enkä millään muotoa vastusta kortteja.

Mutta nyt kun tähän argumenttiin tartuin, tekee mieli väittää, että eihän uusien lipputuotteiden luomismahdollisuus varsinaisesti ole kiinni siitä onko käytössä älykorttisysteemi vai perinteinen leimattava pahvi- tai paperilippu. Periaatteessa puolihintainen keskipäivälippu onnistuisi ihan helposti ilman etälukutekniikkaakin: laitetaan lipunmyyntilaite vain tulostamaan nuo ehdot lippuun, ja sitten satunnaisilla lipuntarkastuksilla valvotaan, ettei tuotetta käytetä väärin. Avorahastuksessa on aina loppujen lopuksi kyse luottamuksesta ja pistokokeista. Älykorteissa on se etu, että niiden käytöstä saadaan kerättyä paljon paremmat tilastotiedot.

Suljetussa rahastuksessa älykorteista on aitojakin etuja: etäluettava kortti on kätevä porteissa. Tosin maailmalla nämä ovat satunnaisten havaintojeni mukaan vielä harvinaisia. Pekingissä asennettiin etälukukäyttöisiä portteja, kun olin siellä tammikuussa työmatkalla, ja Singaporessa sellaiset on ollut käytössä jo ennenkin. Lontoossa ja Pariisissa on etäluettavia kortteja kyllä, mutta valtaosa on tavallisia magneettiraitaisia pahvikortteja, ja New Yorkin MetroCard on puhtaasti magneettiraitaan perustuva.

Jos oletetaan, että taustalla on kunnollinen tietojärjestelmä, onko käytännössä radikaalia hyötyä siitä, että käytetään älykorttia verrattuna esim. magneettiraitaiseen korttiin, jonka käyttö voidaan rekisteröidä ja tallentaa aivan samalla tavalla? Väärentäminen on vaikeampaa, mutta onko muuta eroa? (Jätän huomiotta lähinnä teoreettisen mahdollisuuden ladata samalle kortille useita palveluita, koska ei tuollainen näytä juuri käytännössä toteutuvan missään.)

Täytyy vielä mainita käytännön esimerkkinä München: Saksaa on totuttu pitämään esimerkillisenä high tech -maana, mutta tuolla joukkoliikenteen liput ovat postimerkkivihkon kokoisia paperinpaloja (ei edes pahvia), johon vain tulostetaan eri teksti riippuen siitä, mikä lipputuote on kyseessä. Jos esim. saavun keskiviikkona ja palaan Suomeen perjantai-iltana, minulle myydään lentoaseman lipputiskillä kolmen päivän liput siten, että saan kolme erillistä, erikseen leimattavaa lippua: yhden kolmen päivän lipun vyöhykkeille 1-4 ja kaksi yhden päivän lippua vyöhykkeille 5-8, hinta yhteensä 22,50 . Yksinkertainen, joustava ja toimiva ratkaisu, ja taatusti edullinen hallinnoida, kun leimauslaitteet ovat niin perusmallia kuin mahdollista, liput voidaan tulostaa millä tahansa edullisella standardilaitteella (lipunmyyntipisteessä tavallisella laser- tai matriisikirjoittimella) eikä jollain spesiaalilla ja kalliilla magneettiraitakirjoittimella, ja paperikin on varmaan edullisempaa kuin kartonki, jota monessa muussa paikassa tapaa lippumateriaalina. Käytössä onkin avorahastus, jolloin kukaan ei -- mahdollista lipuntarkastusta lukuunottamatta -- katso onko minulla oikeat liput hallussa vai ei.




> Tai ihan mitä vaan, mielikuvitus vain asettaa rajat. Hienoa olisi, jos lippujärjestelmä olisi sellainen, että asiakkaat voisivat kotitietokoneiltaan ladata lippua ja valita siihen eri lipputyyppejä, tarkistaa voimassaoloa jne. Ehkäpä olisi aika siirtyä Matkahuollon kontaktikortista etäluettaviin korttiratkaisuihin? Perusidea kuitenkin pysyisi samana, uudistettaisiin vain tuota kömpelöksi käynyttä kontaktitekniikkaa. Ehkä otettaisiin myös VR ja lentoyhtiöt mukaan samaan systeemiin.


Tai sitten mihin tarvitaan sirullista korttia, jos taustalle saadaan rakennettua kunnollinen, reaaliaikainen tietojärjestelmä? Tulostetaan vain 2D-viivakoodi paperille joko kotona tai lipunmyyntilaitteella, ja väläytellään tuota lukijalle, joka rekisteröi tiedot keskitettyyn tietojärjestelmään ja samalla tarkastaa validiteetin. Uskon, että väärinkäytöksten mahdollisuuskin voidaan rajoittaa minimiin esim. siten, että jonkin algoritmin mukaan varmistetaan, että samaa lippua ei voi käyttää sillä tavalla useita kertoja, ettei sama ihminen olisi kyennyt olemaan kaikissa leimauspaikoissa saman aikaikkunan sisällä (vrt. New Yorkin MetroCard --> samaa korttia ei voi noin varttitunnin sisällä validoida samalla asemalla kuin kerran, millä varmistetaan että samasta portista ei samalla kortilla voi kulkea useampi henkiö).

----------


## kemkim

> Tai sitten mihin tarvitaan sirullista korttia, jos taustalle saadaan rakennettua kunnollinen, reaaliaikainen tietojärjestelmä? Tulostetaan vain 2D-viivakoodi paperille joko kotona tai lipunmyyntilaitteella, ja väläytellään tuota lukijalle, joka rekisteröi tiedot keskitettyyn tietojärjestelmään ja samalla tarkastaa validiteetin.


Periaatteessa sirullista korttia ei tarvita itsessään mihinkään. Tuo viivakoodijärjestelmä voisi toimia ihan yhtä hyvin, varsinkin kun nykyään aletaan saada reaaliaikaisia yhteyksiä busseihin ja ratikoihin. Kun kulkuvälineet ovat verkossa, on viivakoodien tarkastus salamannopeaa. Pitäisin silti myös etäluettavat RFID-tunnisteet käytössä. Selitys sille on, että viivakoodien lukemisessa on välillä ongelmia, varsinkin kun vakikäyttäjällä lipulla on taipumusta nuhjaantua ahkerassa käytössä. Satunnaiskäyttäjän lippuvaihtoehtona tuo kotona tulostettava viivakoodi olisi erinomaisen kätevä. Etäluettava tekniikka alkaa olla jo aika luotettavaa. Pääkaupunkiseudun nykyisissä korteissa käytettävä tekniikka on vanhaa sukupolvea ja siinä on ollut paljon lukuongelmia. Vaasassa tekniikka hylättiin jo vuosia sitten jatkuvien ongelmien takia. RFID:ssä ylimääräinen etu on tulevaisuudessa RFID-kännyköiden yleistyessä mahdollisuus tilata lippu kännykällä ja leimata se viemällä puhelin vastaanottimen lähelle.

Avorahastus paperilipuilla on toki mahdollista. Luulenpa vain, että sen aika on jo ollut ja mennyt. Paperiliput hukkuvat ja nuhjaantuvat helposti, se oli itselläni vakiongelma pahvilippujen aikana. Niitä myös on helppo väärentää. Lisäksi nykyään ihmiset haluavat turvallisuutta kulkuvälineissä. Häiriköitä karsii tehokkaasti se, että lippua on näytettävä ennen kulkuvälineeseen astumista. Kausilipullisia vakihäiriköitä saadaan ojentoon, kun voidaan selvittää leimaustiedoista, kuka valvontakamerassa oleva häirikkö on miehiään tai naisiaan ja laittaa seuraamukset hänelle. Ongelmakäyttäjille voitaisiin asettaa porttikieltoja, jolloin heidän matkustamisensa olisi mahdollista vain kertalipuilla ja halu matkustella vain häiritsemisen takia vähenisi tämän takia varmasti jo paljon.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Periaatteessa sirullista korttia ei tarvita itsessään mihinkään.


Tämä on viisaasti ilmaistu asian ydin. Ja Janihyvärisen edellinen viesti selvitti hyvin, miksi.

Sirukorttia perustellaan tilastoinnilla, joka oli yksi nykyisen YTV-matkakortin perusteluista aikanaan. Mutta ensin tilastoinnin kielsi tietosuojavaltuutettu ja sitten YTV/HKL ymmärsi itsekin, ettei kortilla ole tilastointiarvoa, koska kortteja ei leimata.

Matkakorttijärjestelmän uusimisen yhteydessä on julkisuudessakin tullut hyvin esille muutamia olennaisia matkalippuun liittyviä asioita, jotka olisi hyvä pitää mielessä pohdittaessa, mikä on vaativan sirutekniikan merkitys.

Ensinnä 80 % matkoista tehdään ilman tarvetta minkäänlaiseen lippuun. Kausilippu on voimassa ilman leimauksia, joten ei tarvita mitään leimaustekniikkaa. Sirukortin ainoaksi eduksi jää, että lipuntarkastus sujuu helposti ja nopeasti, kun kone lukee lipun ihmistä nopeammin. Mutta 80 % matkoista on myöskin tilastoinnin ulkopuolella siellä, missä lipun leimaus ei ole pakollista. Nykyään se on pakollista busseissa, mikä edustaa vain puolta matkoista.

Toiseksi 15 % matkoista tehdään tavallaan ilman lippua, kun maksetaan rahalla tai kännykällä.

Kolmanneksi jää 5 % matkoista, jotka maksetaan matkakortin arvolla.

Karkeasti voi sanoa, että sirukorttimaksaminen ja sen leimaaminen koskevat vain suunnilleen yhtä pientä osaa matkoista kuin pummilla matkustaminen. Kumpaankohan kannattaa panostaa miljoonia? Pummilla matkustamisen osuuteen sisältyy myös se osa sirukortin ominaisuuksista, että sitä on vaikea väärentää.

Paikallisliikenne-lehdessä kerrottiin Hollannista, jossa aiotaan toteuttaa maanlaajuinen matkalippujärjestelmä, jossa asiat pannaan minun mielestäni päälaelleen. Kausilipuista luovutaan ja kaikki joutuvat leimaamaan lippunsa kahdesti kaikilla matkoilla. Kaikki joukkoliikennematkat muuttuvat etäisyyden mukaan maksettaviksi. Minusta tämä kuulostaa siltä, että tärkeintä on teknologia ja koko joukkoliikenne muokataan tekemään se teknologia tarpeelliseksi. Ei kovin viisasta senkään tähden, että yleisesti tiedetään kausilippujen ja joukkoliikenteen menestyksen liittyvän toisiinsa.

Antero

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Hienoa olisi, jos lippujärjestelmä olisi sellainen, että asiakkaat voisivat kotitietokoneiltaan ladata lippua ja valita siihen eri lipputyyppejä, tarkistaa voimassaoloa jne.


Oulussa Koskilinjoilla on nettisivuillaan sellainen palvelu, jossa voi tarkistaa korttinsa käytöt, voimassaolot ja saldon:  http://www.koskilinjat.fi/liput_ja_h...tus/index.html

----------


## Hartsa

> Asiakas, joka ei saa käytettyä arvolippunsa saldoa 3 vuodessa taitaa ohessa yksityisautoilla muutenkin, joten eipä yhteiskunta paljoa häviä.


Kävin viimeksi Turussa keväällä 2005. Jos olisin hankkinut arvokortin silloin niin tänä kesänä kortti olisi vanhentunut. En vain ymmärrä miksi kortin voimassaoloaikaa on rajoitettu ja kenen etu rajoittaminen on.

----------


## helleh

> Kävin viimeksi Turussa keväällä 2005. Jos olisin hankkinut arvokortin silloin niin tänä kesänä kortti olisi vanhentunut. En vain ymmärrä miksi kortin voimassaoloaikaa on rajoitettu ja kenen etu rajoittaminen on.


Turussa sisäisen liikenteen korttien vanhentuminen johtui rahastuslaiteuudistuksesta, joka suoritettiin vuonna 2006.
Silloin otettiin käyttöön uuden sukupolven Desfire-kortit jota nyt käytössä oleva Buscom tukee.
Vanhoille Voucher-aikaisille Idesco-korteille tuli rahastulaitteen läheisyyteen ns. mopo-lukija, jolla suoritettiin vanhojen korttien lataus siirtymäajalla, kunnes vanhat kortit saatiin pois kentältä.
Korttien vaihto oli asiakkaille maksutonta ja se on suoritettu loppuun tämän kevään aikana. 

Lipputyypit säilyivät asiakkaille täysin samanlaisina, eikä asiakkaille tullut korttien vaihto-operaatiosta muuta vaivaa siis, kun 1 käynti Joukkoliikennetoimiston palvelutoimistossa.

----------


## Hartsa

> Mutta hyötyisikö yhteiskunta siitä, että vähävaraisten kävely- ja pyöräilymatkoja siirrettäisiin ilmaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen?


Jos ajattelutapa on tuollainen niin yhtä hyvin voidaan kysyä että pitääkö veronmaksajien kustantaa autottomille joukkoliikenne. Onko esimerkiksi ostojunien ajaminen perusteltua koska bussiliikenne tulisi halvemmaksi ja autottomat pääsevät liikkumaan paikasta toiseen myös bussilla.

----------


## ultrix

> Onko esimerkiksi ostojunien ajaminen perusteltua koska bussiliikenne tulisi halvemmaksi ja autottomat pääsevät liikkumaan paikasta toiseen myös bussilla.


Nixnax, huono vertaus. Jos ostojunat lakkautetaan ja korvataan "halvemmilla" busseilla, ei 10 vuoden päästä ole enää niitä korvaavia bussivuorojakaan. Ja sitten kaikki joutuvat ostamaan auton. Tämä on yhteiskunnallisesti epäedullista, josta hyötyvät lähinnä autoteollisuus ja -kauppiaat. Mutta ei yhteiskunnan myöskään kannata maksaa ryöstöhintoja tai tehottomuudesta yksinoikeuden haltijalle vaan lainsäätäjän on purettava tarpeettomat monopolipykälät.

Jos tehottomuudesta lakataan maksamasta, voidaan säästyneillä rahoilla vaikka halventaa junalippujen hintaa tai parantaa tarjontaa. Tämä on poliittinen päätös.

----------


## Hartsa

> Turussa sisäisen liikenteen korttien vanhentuminen johtui rahastuslaiteuudistuksesta, joka suoritettiin vuonna 2006.
> Silloin otettiin käyttöön uuden sukupolven Desfire-kortit jota nyt käytössä oleva Buscom tukee.
> 
> Lipputyypit säilyivät asiakkaille täysin samanlaisina, eikä asiakkaille tullut korttien vaihto-operaatiosta muuta vaivaa siis, kun 1 käynti Joukkoliikennetoimiston palvelutoimistossa.


Turun joukkoliikennetoimiston sivuilla sanotaan, että arvokortti on voimassa kolme vuotta latauksesta. Jos rajoitus on korttiuudistuksen jälkeenkin voimassa niin onko siihen joku syy?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Jos on sanakirjaan luottamista ja tulkitsen oikein, niin Kostamuksen paikallisliikenteessä matkat linjoilla 1, 2 ja 6 ovat ilmaisia. Tietolähde:
http://www.ptz-trans.ru/city/city_bu...timetable.html

Ylemmän aikataulun alla lukee mm.: BESPLATNYJ.

Linja 106 näyttää liikennöivän Vuokkiniemelle (Voknavolok). Maanantaisin, keskiviikkoisin ja perjantaisin on kaksi vuoroparia ja sunnuntaisin yksi. Vuokkiniemellä kerrotaan olevan kulttuurihistoriallista mielenkiintoa.

Samalla sivustolla on paljon muutakin kiinnostavaa, esimerkiksi Petroskoin trollibussien linjakartat ja Sortavalan paikallisbussien linjakartta.

----------


## Max

> Jos on sanakirjaan luottamista ja tulkitsen oikein, niin Kostamuksen paikallisliikenteessä matkat linjoilla 1, 2 ja 6 ovat ilmaisia. Tietolähde:
> http://www.ptz-trans.ru/city/city_bu...timetable.html


Oikein tulkitset. Noita linjoja liikennöi Karelskij Okaty Oy (Karjalan Pelletti) ja ne kulkevat firman omille tehtaille. Työpaikkakuljetuksista siis on kyse.

----------


## teme

Lyhyt kirjoitus aiheesta miten lasketaan että kannattaako ilmainen joukkoliikenne.

No näin, se kannattaa jos
kustannukset + hyödyt > lipputulot + lisäkustannukset + haitat

1 Kustanunnuksia ovat
- lippujärjestelmän kustannukset: taustajärjestelmät, myyntilaittaa, jälleenmyyjien palkkiot, jne. Muistaakseni tämä on HSL-alueella noin 15 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa
- tarkastustoiminta (netto), käsitääkseni tarkastusmaksujen jälkeen se maksaa nettona  jotain viitisen miljoonaa, mutta en ole tästä luvusta varma.
- verovähennykset matkakuluista, noin 15 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa Pääkaupunkiseudulla
- konduktöörien tai rahastajien palkat voi ehkä osittain lukea tähän

2 Hyötyjä:
- liikenne nopeutuu samoin kuin avorahastuksessa
- mahdollinen siirtymä autoliikenteestä tuottaa sen vähenemisestä aiheutuvia hyötyjä
- liikkuvuus kasvaa varsinkin erittäin pienituloisten osalta.
- lisääntyvät muut verotulot, raha ei mitä ei käytetä lippuihin ei haihdu taivaan tuuliin vaan käytetään johonkin joka luultavasti tuottaa verotuloja. Itseasiassa jos helsinkiläiset joisivat säästyneet lippurahat ravintolassa niin tämä jo yksistään kattaisi yli puolet lipputulojen menetyksestä  :Smile: 

3 Lipputulot, tämä lienee suht selvä asia.

4 Lisäkustannukset
- lisäliikennöinin marginaalikustannukset uusista matkustajista.
- mahdollisen lisäinfran tarve

5 Haitat
- kontrollin vähentyminen
- ympäristöhaitat lisäliikenteestä


Voisi toimia jos lisäkustannukset ovat pienet ja lipputulot pienet eli subventioaste erittäin suuri. Käytännössä tuo tarkoittaisi luultavasti raidejärjestelmää jolla on todella suuri subventioaste, ja kun noita ei juuri ole niin ei se ole ihmekään ettei käytännön toteutuksia juuri ole.

----------


## 339-DF

> Itseasiassa jos helsinkiläiset joisivat säästyneet lippurahat ravintolassa niin tämä jo yksistään kattaisi yli puolet lipputulojen menetyksestä


Ja lisäis terveyspuolen menoja vähintään yhtä paljon.  :Smile: 

Mä mietin tätä tuota yksityisraitiotiekeskutelua lukiessa niin, että ilmaismatkustus koskisi vain yksittäistä yksityistä linjaa. Jos nyt vaikka siellä Jätkäsaaressa, josta keksin esimerkin siihen keskusteluun, tosiaan olisi yksityinen maanomistaja, joka rakentaisi ja vuokraisi sieltä tuhansia asuntoja ja toimitilaa, ja haluaisi sinne yksityisen raitiolinjan, niin se saattaisi olla jopa ilmaisliikenteenä järkevää. Jos maanomistajan vaihtoehdot olisivat joko HSL:n järjestämä lähiöbussiliikenne nykyisellä laatutasolla tai itse järjestetty ratikkaliikenne, jota siis saisi ajaa Rautatientorille asti, mutta josta ei saisi periä ollenkaan maksua asiakailta, niin alueen arvo ja vuokrataso saattaisi hyvinkin kohota niin paljon korkeammalle tuon ratikan ansiosta, että maanomistajan kannattaisi maksaa rv-liikenteen kulut omasta pussistaan.

Oletukset: liikenteen hoito neljällä käytetyllä 80-luvun vaunulla + varakalusto, Raide-Jokerin km- ja tuntikulut, käytetyn kaluston vaunupäiväkulu, Raide-Jokerin radan hoitokulu. Neljällä vaunulla 1,9 Me/v. Radan annuiteetti 0,8 Me (2,5 km rataa Jätkästä kaupungin verkolle, 30v, 5%). 15 000 asukasta 7500 asunnossa. 2,7Me/12/7500=30.

Siis jokaisen kämpän kuukausivuokra olisi 30 euroa enemmän siksi, että alueella olisi raitiotie, joka olisi asukkaille, töissäkäyville ja vierailijoille ilmainen. Ei ihan huonoa bisnestä maanomistajalle!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siis jokaisen kämpän kuukausivuokra olisi 30 euroa enemmän siksi, että alueella olisi raitiotie, joka olisi asukkaille, töissäkäyville ja vierailijoille ilmainen. Ei ihan huonoa bisnestä maanomistajalle!


Voihan tämän järjestää helpomminkin. Kun kuukausilipun hinta on nyt noin 45 , mutta jo yksityinenkin kuluttaja saa lipun 40 eurolla, kun ostaa vuoden kerrallaan, niin Jätkäsaaren Asunnot Oy saisi luultavasti tehdyksi kaupat HSL:n kanssa niin, että JA Oy ostaa 15.000 kuukausilippua hintaan 30 /kk esim 10 vuoden sopimuksella. Sitten se vuokraisi asuntoja käyvällä kuukausivuokralla, ja vuokra sisältää HSL:n halvimman kuukausilipun. JA Oy:lle paljon helpompi järjestely kuin alkaa pyörittää omaa ratikkafirmaa ja tuotekin on parempi, kun lippu kelpaa muuallakin kuin Jätkässä ja sieltä Rautatientorille.

Jos tätä nyt sitten vielä vertaa asumiskuluihin noin yleensä, niin tavallinen taksa vesimaksulle on 2025 /kk/hlö. Sinänsä huvittavaa, että julkisuudessa itketään joukkoliikenteestä kuinka se on kamalan kallista ja ilmaista pitäisi olla. Mutta ei kukaan selitä, miten köyhä kansa kuolee nälkään, kun vesimaksut ovat liian korkeita ja veden pitäisi olla ilmaista.

Jos ajatellaan sitä, mihin ihmisten rahat oikeasti menevät, niin eiköhän ilmaista pitäisi olla bensan ja naftan, kun tankillinen maksaa 65  ja niitä tarvii ostaa jopa kahdesti kuussa. Myös olut on aivan tolkuttoman kallista, kun pullo tai tuoppi voi maksaa 5 . Ja tarviihan niitä ainakin yhden päivässä eli 150 eurolla kuussa. Eikä kumpikaan ole mitään rikkaan eliitin hupia, vaan enemmistö seudun asukkaista kulkee autolla.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> - lisääntyvät muut verotulot, raha ei mitä ei käytetä lippuihin ei haihdu taivaan tuuliin vaan käytetään johonkin joka luultavasti tuottaa verotuloja. Itseasiassa jos helsinkiläiset joisivat säästyneet lippurahat ravintolassa niin tämä jo yksistään kattaisi yli puolet lipputulojen menetyksestä


Paitsi että verotulot eivät lisäänny, koska kulutus ei lisäänny, koska kunnan kustannukset eivät pienene. Joukkoliikenteen kustannukset pitää kuitenkin edelleen kattaa; lippujen sijaan ne tulevat kunnallisverotuksesta. Sama raha kerätään, mutta vain eri metodilla. Ei se siis ole mikään hyöty eikä kulutusta lisäävä keino, mitä kokonaisveroasteen pienentäminen kyllä tekisi.

----------


## sane

> Voihan tämän järjestää helpomminkin. Kun kuukausilipun hinta on nyt noin 45 , mutta jo yksityinenkin kuluttaja saa lipun 40 eurolla, kun ostaa vuoden kerrallaan
> 
> ...
> 
> Sinänsä huvittavaa, että julkisuudessa itketään joukkoliikenteestä kuinka se on kamalan kallista ja ilmaista pitäisi olla.


Eipä juuri kukaan mielestäni tuosta 45 kuukausilipusta itke, sen sijaan seutulippu on kohtuuttoman kallis, varsinkin Espoon itäisistä osista. Tuntuu kohtuuttomalta joutua maksamaan samalta etäisyydeltä, samasta palvelusta kaksinkertaista hintaa pohjois Helsingissä asuviin nähden.

Mutta suurimpana itkun aiheena joukkoliikenteen hinnoittelussa lienee kuitenkin juna- ja pitkän matkan bussiliikenne. Jos kohtuuruokaisella autolla menee polttoaineisiin vähemmän kuin yksi opiskelijalippu maksaa junassa/bussissa, ei näistä edes yritetä tehdä kilpailukykyistä vaihtoehtoa auton omistaville henkilöille. Mukavuustekijät toki erikseen; julkisissa matka-ajan voi käyttää hyödyksi, mikä onneksi on oivallettu vr:n markkinoinnissa varsin hyvin. Markkinointia tosin tulisi mielestäni kohdistaa enemmän radioon jota kuunnellaan autossa, kun siihen junavaunun katossa olevaan näyttöön..

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Eipä juuri kukaan mielestäni tuosta 45 kuukausilipusta itke, sen sijaan seutulippu on kohtuuttoman kallis, varsinkin Espoon itäisistä osista.


Tämähän ratkeaa sillä, että Espoo (ja Vantaa) liitetään Helsinkiin ja näin syntyvässä Helsingissä sovelletaan koko alueella sisäisten matkojen taksaa. Ei pitäisi olla mikään ongelma, koska onnistuu Oulussakin: jokunen vuosi sitten Ylikiiminki (joka on poronhoitoaluetta) liitettiin Ouluun ja nyt sinne (melkein 40km) pääsee samalla tasataksalla kuin muihinkin kaupunginosiin - käteisellä 3e, 40 matkan lipulla 1,8e/matka, kuukausilipulla 49e.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Tämähän ratkeaa sillä, että Espoo (ja Vantaa) liitetään Helsinkiin ja näin syntyvässä Helsingissä sovelletaan koko alueella sisäisten matkojen taksaa. Ei pitäisi olla mikään ongelma, koska onnistuu Oulussakin: jokunen vuosi sitten Ylikiiminki (joka on poronhoitoaluetta) liitettiin Ouluun ja nyt sinne (melkein 40km) pääsee samalla tasataksalla kuin muihinkin kaupunginosiin - käteisellä 3e, 40 matkan lipulla 1,8e/matka, kuukausilipulla 49e.


Vastaan itselleni, että Oulun esimerkkiä ei voi sellaisenaan soveltaa Helsingin seudulla, koska Espoo ja Vantaa eivät ole "poronhoitoaluetta". Oulun ja Ylikiimingin välillä on päivässä enimmillään 13 vuoroparia ja Ylikiimingissä muuten 5 vuoroparia. Koska Oulun seudun paikallis/lähiliikenteessä on vuoromäärä suuruusluokkaa 1000 päivässä, Ylikiimingin osuus on enintään muutama prosentti. Espoon ja Vantaan osuus HSL:n liikenteestä on aivan toista luokkaa.

Sitä paitsi, jos ja kun esimerkiksi Haukipudas ja Kiiminki liitetään Ouluun, pitkien matkojen määrä ja varmaan osuuskin kasvaa, jolloin tasataksasta joudutaan ehkä luopumaan osaksi tai kokonaan.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

"Näin naapurissa" eli ns. Etelä-Helsingissä:
Tallinna kaavailee ilmaista joukkoliikennettä

----------


## Elmo Allen

> "Näin naapurissa" eli ns. Etelä-Helsingissä:
> Tallinna kaavailee ilmaista joukkoliikennettä


"Jos kyllä-äänet voittavat, tallinnalaiset pääsevät liikennevälineisiin liputta jo ensi vuonna. Vierailijoita muutos ei koske."

Mikä järki tuossa on? Pidetään yllä kalliit lipunmyyntiorganisaatiot ja rahastusvälineet vain koska kotimaan ja ulkomaan turisteilta ja ehkä pendelöijiltä halutaan periä vähän pennosia. En ymmärrä miksi kannattaa tehdä joukkoliikenteestä maksutonta (ei ilmaista...), jollei se ole sitten ihan kaikille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> "Näin naapurissa" eli ns. Etelä-Helsingissä:
> Tallinna kaavailee ilmaista joukkoliikennettä


Vastaan tähän samalla kommentilla kuin Facebookin Joukkoliikenneuudistus-sivulle:
Ei todellakaan hyvä idea. Joukkoliikenteen suosion ja kilpailukyvyn avain ei ole hinta vaan palvelutaso. Kun lipputulot jäävät pois, on rahaa palvelutason ylläpitämiseen entistä vähemmän. Ja puuttuu myös motivaatio, sillä matkustajamäärien lisääntyminen lisää joukkoliikenteen kuluja, jolloin joukkoliikenteen rahoitus on entistä vaikeampaa.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tallinnan ilmainen joukkoliikenne on todella huono idea. Tallinnan joukkoliikenteen ongelma on raitiotien ja johdinautojen kaluston huono kunto, se, että Lasnamäeen ja Mustamäeen ei ole raitiotietä. 20 miljoonalla eurolla / v voidaan valita joko joukkoliikenteen saaminen kuntoon tai sen ilmaisuus. 20 miljoonalla eurolla / v katetaan 400 miljoonan euron investointi joka on yllätys yllätys samaa luokkaa kuin raitiotien tarpeelliset laajennukset, uudet raitiovaunut ja johdinautot.
Ilmainen joukkoliikenne on yleensä isossa kaupungissa huono idea koska:
- Käytännön kokemus osoittaa, että laadukkaan ja houkuttelevan joukkoliikenteen liikennöintimenot voidaan kattaa lipputuloilla. (Esim. Turun ja Tampereen parhaat linjat, Helsingin raitiotiet, Freiburgin, Kölnin ja Düsseldorfin koko joukkoliikenne).
- Ilmaisessa joukkoliikenteessä jokainen liikenteen lisäys on suoraan kustannusten lisäys. Maksullisessa tarpeellisen lisäyksen kustannukset katetaan tuloilla.
- Ilmainen joukkoliikenne on sosiaalisesti epäoikeudenmukaista, kun hyvätuloisetkin saavat ilmaisen liikenteen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:49 ----------

Postimeehen juttu: 
http://www.tallinnapostimees.ee/6986...linnas-tasuta/
Johan Parts vastaa:
http://www.tallinnapostimees.ee/6996...deed-rumalaks/

----------


## Elmo Allen

> - Ilmainen joukkoliikenne on sosiaalisesti epäoikeudenmukaista, kun hyvätuloisetkin saavat ilmaisen liikenteen.


No tuohan nyt on oikeasti juuri päinvastoin. Ilmaista joukkoliikennettä kun ei muutenkaan ole, vaan vain käyttäjälle maksutonta. Maksuton joukkoliikenne kustannetaan verovaroista, joita enemmän maksavat nimenomaan hyvätuloiset. Maksullinen joukkoliikennehän on paljon sosiaalisesti epäoikeudenmukaisempi, koska siinä maksukykyä ei oteta huomioon kuin yhdellä-kahdella hintaportaalla. Tämähän on ainoa oikea järkiperuste koko maksuttomuudelle, ja juuri siihen yleensä vedotaan, kun ideaa esitetään.

Enkä minäkään toki maksutonta joukkoliikennettä silti kannata missään tapauksessa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Elmo: Joukkoliikenteessä on yleensä lapsille, opiskelijoille, nuorille ja eläkeläisille suunnattuja alennuksia, käytäntö toki vaihtelee maittain ja kaupungeittain.

Sosiaalipolitiikka taas mielestäni hoidetaan parhaiten tulonsiirroilla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Elmo: Joukkoliikenteessä on yleensä lapsille, opiskelijoille, nuorille ja eläkeläisille suunnattuja alennuksia, käytäntö toki vaihtelee maittain ja kaupungeittain.


Ja nämä myöskään eivät maksa veroja yhtä paljon kuin varakkaat (sanoinhan juuri itsekin eri maksuluokista). Olen varma että verojen erotus on suurempi kuin lippuhintojen erotus. En sano että maksuton joukkoliikenne on hyvä tapa tehdä tulonsiirtoja, mutta on väärin väittää että maksuton joukkoliikenne olisi sosiaalisesti eriarvoistavampi kuin maksullinen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En sano että maksuton joukkoliikenne on hyvä tapa tehdä tulonsiirtoja, mutta on väärin väittää että maksuton joukkoliikenne olisi sosiaalisesti eriarvoistavampi kuin maksullinen.


Mielestäni tähän asiaan ei ole yksiselitteistä ainoata oikeata vastausta, vaan kyse on arvovalinnoista. Sillä yhteiskunnassahan pyritään toteuttamaan kahta toisiinsa nähden vastakkaista periaatetta: sosiaalista oikeudenmukaisuutta ja aiheuttaja maksaa -periaatetta.

Itse olen samalla kannalla kuin Mikko Laaksonen, että sosiaalinen oikeudenmukaisuus tulee hoitaa erikseen. Aiheuttaja maksaa -periaatteeseen voidaan sisällyttää ja sisällytetään myös sosiaalista oikeudenmukaisuutta  sen vuoksi joukkoliikennettä kuin autoliikennettäkin subventoidaan, jälkimmäistä maksuttomilla teillä ja kaduilla. Mutta ei ole viisasta tarjota maksuttomia hyödykkeitä sosiaalisen oikeudenmukaisuuden perusteella. Sillä maksuttomuus johtaa hyödykkeiden ylikysyntään, mistä kärsivät eniten ne, jotka olisivat eniten sosiaalisen tuen tarpeessa. Sillä heillähän ei ole itsen kustannettavan vaihtoehdon käytön mahdollisuutta, kuten rikkailla.

Lisäksi käytännössä tulee tilanne, että maksuttoman hyödykkeen kustannusten kattaminen ei tapahdu nostamalla rikkaiden verotusta. Verotuksessa kun on olematon jousto. Verotuksen määrää pohditaan erikseen esim. siitä, että pitäisi jostain järjestää ilmaisen joukkoliikenteen rahoitus. Käytännössä verot eivät nouse, mutta niiden käyttö johonkin muuhun vähenee.

Tallinnan tapauksessa voi ihmetellä, että jos kerran poliitikkojen mielestä on mahdollista nostaa joukkoliikenteen kustannuksia 20 miljoonalla, miksi ei ole ollut aikaisemmin mahdollista käyttää joukkoliikenteeseen 20 miljoonaa enemmän kaikkeen siihen, mitä Mikko luetteli. Itse olisin tuollaisessa tilanteessa joukkoliikenteestä vastuussa olevana henkilönä erittäin pettynyt poliitikkoihin. Sehän osoittaisi, ettei työstäni ja tehtävästäni välitetä eikä joukkoliikennettä arvosteta. Sen sijaan että annettaisiin rahaa kehittämiseen, järjestetään lisää kuormitusta entuudestaan puutteelisesti toimivaan palveluun.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itse olen samalla kannalla kuin Mikko Laaksonen, että sosiaalinen oikeudenmukaisuus tulee hoitaa erikseen.


Näin minunkin mielestäni, mutta siitähän tässä ei ollut kyse, kun Mikko vetosi nimenomaan sosiaaliseen oikeudenmukaisuuteen, eli että maksuton joukkoliikenne huonontaa sitä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Case ilmaisliikenne HSL:
HSL:n lipputulot 2010 243,5 M ja liikennöintimenot 383,9 M.
Aiemmin ehdotettu vain Helsingin ilmaisliikennettä: (reilut 100 M)
243,5 M:llä/v saa katettua 4870 M investoinnin, eli n. 500 km raitiotietä (10 M/km) tai n. 100 asemanväliä metroa (50 M/asemaväli).
100 M:llä/v saa katettua 2000 M investoinnin eli n. 200 km raitiotietä tai n. 40 asemanväliä metroa (50 M/asemaväli)
Lisäksi tulee liikennöintikustannussäästöt ja maksullisessa järjestelmässä lisätulot.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:43 ----------

Case Turku: V. 2010: Turun lipputulot 18,1 M ja liikennöintimenot 31,5 M.
Ilmaisliikenne 18,1 M/v vastaa 360 M investointia, joka vastaa kevyesti koko RM 2035 pikaraitiotietä,
joka mahdollistaa joukkoliikenteen käytön kaksinkertaistumisen nykyisestä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> - Ilmainen joukkoliikenne on sosiaalisesti epäoikeudenmukaista, kun hyvätuloisetkin saavat ilmaisen liikenteen.


Pakko nyt vielä palata tähän, vaikka vähän sivuraiteella, kun tuo ajatus vain on niin hassu. Vaikka nyt joku asia olisi ihan oikeasti ilmainen, niin nimenomaan maksun poisto tekee siitä aina sosiaalisesti oikeudenmukaisemman (jos sen määritelmä on, että pienituloisia tulee suosia). Jos jollakin asialla on kiinteä taksa, se on aina suhteellinen kustannus maksajan tuloista. Mitä pienemmät tulot, sitä suurempi suhteellisesti on taksan poiston vaikutus. Siksi joukkoliikenteen maksun poiston vaikutus on ilman verovaikutustakin pienituloisia suosiva: se lisää pienituloisten käytettävissä olevia tuloja suhteellisesti enemmän kuin suurituloisten. Jos (kun) jokin resurssi on niukka, nimenomaan maksulla säädetään sen saatavuutta niin, että suurituloisemmilla on parempi mahdollisuus saada se. Maksun poisto aina lisää pienituloisten mahdollisuuksia saada sitä resurssia.

Ettei nyt vain olisi vääriä käsityksiä siitä, mitä jonkin asian maksun poisto vaikuttaa. Mikolla on niin hyvät perusteet yleensä, ettei nyt turhaan käytetä tuollaisia, jotka saattaisivat vähentää oikeasti hyvien perusteiden painoarvoa, jos vaikka pääsee julkisuuteen asiasta keskustelemaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kirjoitus Turkulaisessa aiheesta:
http://www.turkulainen.fi/artikkeli/...koliikenteelle

----------


## Elmo Allen

Mikko, en nyt kerta kaikkiaan edelleenkään ymmärrä tuota sun väitettäsi siitä, että maksuton joukkoliikenne olisi sosiaalisesti epätasa-arvoista. Edellä sanomani pätee edelleen; en toista sitä. Mutta jos väitteesi pitäisi paikkansa, se myös tarkoittaisi, että lipun hintoja nostamalla sosiaalinen tasa-arvoisuus paranee. Miksipä emme siis tekisi tätä, nostaisi lipunhintoja sosiaalisen tasa-arvon nimissä? Vai olemmeko juuri nyt jossain sosiaalisen tasa-arvon tasapainotilassa, josta molempiin suuntiin muutos lisää eriarvoisuutta? Tämä on siis "reductio ad absurdum".

----------


## jodo

> Mikko, en nyt kerta kaikkiaan edelleenkään ymmärrä tuota sun väitettäsi siitä, että maksuton joukkoliikenne olisi sosiaalisesti epätasa-arvoista. Edellä sanomani pätee edelleen; en toista sitä. Mutta jos väitteesi pitäisi paikkansa, se myös tarkoittaisi, että lipun hintoja nostamalla sosiaalinen tasa-arvoisuus paranee. Miksipä emme siis tekisi tätä, nostaisi lipunhintoja sosiaalisen tasa-arvon nimissä? Vai olemmeko juuri nyt jossain sosiaalisen tasa-arvon tasapainotilassa, josta molempiin suuntiin muutos lisää eriarvoisuutta? Tämä on siis "reductio ad absurdum".


Mikkohan tarkoittaa tietysti sitä, että hyvätuloiset käyttävät matkoillaan joukkoliikenteen sijasta katumaasturiaan, kuten tähänkin asti, vai?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Elmo: Edullisella lipunhinnalla voidaan kattaa joukkoliikenteen tuotantokustannukset. En näe sosiaalisia perusteita nostaa joukkoliikenteen maksut rikkaille yli tuotantokustannusten.
Parempaa sosiaalipolitiikkaa on se, että kohdennetaan köyhimmille mahdollisuuksia käyttää joukkoliikennettä, esimerkiksi helpottamalla alennuslippujen saatavuutta.
Ilmainen joukkoliikenne sosiaalipolitiikkana - ajatus lähtee siitä, että joukkoliikenne on tarkoitettu vain köyhille.

Jodo: Tavoitteeni on nimenomaan sellainen joukkoliikenne, jota voivat käyttää kaikki sosiaaliluokat.

----------


## Dakkus

Tavallaan asian voi nähdä niinkin, että kun pääkaupunkiseudulla ei ole kuin kourallinen ihmisiä, jotka eivät tarvitse moottoriliikennettä tullakseen toimeen, ja joukkoliikenne on moottoriliikenteen oletusarvo, jonka oheen voi lisämaksusta ottaa käyttöönsä yksityisauton, kaikilla on joka tapauksessa tarve maksaa joukkoliikenteestä. Se, että yksityisautoilijoita ei velvoiteta hankkimaan joukkoliikennelippua, on tietysti yhteiskunnallinen epäkohta, mutta selvää kai on, että kaupunkioloissa joukkoliikenne on se tapa, jolla ihmisten tulisi liikkua. Jos haluaa liikkua muuten kuin järkevällä tavalla, vastatkoon myös siitä seuraavista kuluista ja ongelmista.
Kun sitten on tarve jokaisella ihmisellä joukkoliikennettä käyttää, miksi ihmeessä tarvitaan joukkoliikenteeseen "aiheuttaja maksaa" -periaatetta? Jos jokainen meistä kuitenkin on moottoriliikenteen tarpeen aiheuttaja, eikö jokaisen meistä pitäisi siitä maksaa? Ja edelleen, kun jokaisen pitäisi aiheuttajana kuitenkin maksaa, miksi ihmeessä olisi järkevää ylipäätänsä ylläpitää kallista lippujärjestelmää?

Tämä kiteytyy toki siihen, katsotaanko kaupunkiyksityisautoilu ylipäätään paheksuttavaksi toiminnaksi vai ei. Jos yksityisautoilu kaupunkioloissa oletetaan paheksuttavaksi, silloin joukkoliikenteen maksullisuus ei ole järkevästi perusteltavissa.

----------


## jodo

> Tavallaan asian voi nähdä niinkin, että kun pääkaupunkiseudulla ei ole kuin kourallinen ihmisiä, jotka eivät tarvitse moottoriliikennettä tullakseen toimeen, ja joukkoliikenne on moottoriliikenteen oletusarvo, jonka oheen voi lisämaksusta ottaa käyttöönsä yksityisauton, kaikilla on joka tapauksessa tarve maksaa joukkoliikenteestä. Se, että yksityisautoilijoita ei velvoiteta hankkimaan joukkoliikennelippua, on tietysti yhteiskunnallinen epäkohta, mutta selvää kai on, että kaupunkioloissa joukkoliikenne on se tapa, jolla ihmisten tulisi liikkua. Jos haluaa liikkua muuten kuin järkevällä tavalla, vastatkoon myös siitä seuraavista kuluista ja ongelmista.
> Kun sitten on tarve jokaisella ihmisellä joukkoliikennettä käyttää, miksi ihmeessä tarvitaan joukkoliikenteeseen "aiheuttaja maksaa" -periaatetta? Jos jokainen meistä kuitenkin on moottoriliikenteen tarpeen aiheuttaja, eikö jokaisen meistä pitäisi siitä maksaa? Ja edelleen, kun jokaisen pitäisi aiheuttajana kuitenkin maksaa, miksi ihmeessä olisi järkevää ylipäätänsä ylläpitää kallista lippujärjestelmää?
> 
> Tämä kiteytyy toki siihen, katsotaanko kaupunkiyksityisautoilu ylipäätään paheksuttavaksi toiminnaksi vai ei. Jos yksityisautoilu kaupunkioloissa oletetaan paheksuttavaksi, silloin joukkoliikenteen maksullisuus ei ole järkevästi perusteltavissa.


Kaupunkiyksityisautoilu on sellainen aihe, johon on niin vaikea keksiä järkevää ratkaisua, tosiasia on, että esimerkiksi ison tavaran kuljetus, vaikkapa 6 kassillista ostoksia Stockmannilta johonkin lähiöön on todella hankala tehdä joukkoliikennettä käyttäen, kuka tahansa mieluummin menee hissillä Qpark:iin ja lastaa ne kassit auton peräkonttiin, eikö olekin ihanan vaivatonta?  Mutta työmatka-autoilu Helsingin sisällä ja Vantaan ja Espoon joiltain alueilta ei ole järkevää, paitsi jos työajat pakottaa tai muuta vastaavaa.  Nurmijärveläiset ja Tuusulalaiset jotka kulkevat autoillaan työmatkoja kaupunkiin eivät ole mitään paholaisia, vaan ihan tavallisia ihmisiä joille nyt vain ei ole mahdollista/järkevää käyttää joukkoliikennettä, heillä ei myöskään useimmiten ole subventoitua joukkoliikennettä, paitsi lippujen ostohinnan muodossa.  Jos joukkoliikenne olisi ilmaista, niin kuitenkin sen loppujen lopuksi maksavat veronmaksajat, jolloin minun mielestäni siinä ei ole järkeä, nykyinen HSL:n liikenteen subventioaste on riittävä ja siihen pitäisi minimipalkkaisellakin olla varaa kun kuukausilippu Helsingin sisällä maksaa sen reilu 40 euroa kuussa.  Ja jos joukkoliikenne ilmaista olisikin, niin kaikki eivät sitä kuitenkaan käyttäisi, joten se on johdonmukaisempaa tehdä niin, että ne jotka sitä käyttää, myös maksavat siitä. Jolloin ei myöskään pidä vaatia ehdotonta yksityisautoilijaa ostamaan joukkoliikennelippua.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kun sitten on tarve jokaisella ihmisellä joukkoliikennettä käyttää, miksi ihmeessä tarvitaan joukkoliikenteeseen "aiheuttaja maksaa" -periaatetta? Jos jokainen meistä kuitenkin on moottoriliikenteen tarpeen aiheuttaja, eikö jokaisen meistä pitäisi siitä maksaa? Ja edelleen, kun jokaisen pitäisi aiheuttajana kuitenkin maksaa, miksi ihmeessä olisi järkevää ylipäätänsä ylläpitää kallista lippujärjestelmää?


Siksi, koska vaikka joukkoliikennematka on vähämmän haitallinen kuin automatka, niin matkan tekemisestä ylipäätään koituu haittaa. Sen tähden myös joukkoliikenteen käytöstä tulee periä "haittakorvaus" vaikkakin paljon pienempi kuin autoilusta. Ideaali ei suinkaan ole joukkoliikenteen maksimaalinen käyttö, vaan että suurimman osan päivittäisistä matkoista voisi suorittaa jalan. Lyhyesti, joukkoliikenteen tulee olla maksullista, jotta sillä ei tehtäisi tarpeettomia matkoja. Sitä paitsi kun katsotaan koko väestöä eikä vain aktiiviväestöä, niin on paljon ihmisiä, joilla ei ole lainkaan matkustustarpeita, taikka paremminkin, jotka eivät edes pysty matkustamaan kovin usein.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Näin juuri. Lyhyesti sanottuna: lipun hinta on kannustin vähentää liikkumista. Liikutaan vain kun on vähintään sen lipun hinnan arvoinen tarve.

----------


## Dakkus

> Näin juuri. Lyhyesti sanottuna: lipun hinta on kannustin vähentää liikkumista. Liikutaan vain kun on vähintään sen lipun hinnan arvoinen tarve.


Ja silti samaan aikaan pyritään ohjaamaan ihmisiä kuukausilippulaisiksi, eli tilaan, jossa on yhdistetty ilmaisen ja maksullisen joukkoliikenteen huonot puolet.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja silti samaan aikaan pyritään ohjaamaan ihmisiä kuukausilippulaisiksi, eli tilaan, jossa on yhdistetty ilmaisen ja maksullisen joukkoliikenteen huonot puolet.


Miten niin? Kuukausilippu (tai vuosilippu, mikä vaan aikalippu) on sekä paras joukkoliikenteen käytön kannustin että oikea maksuperuste, joka vastaa sitä, miten joukkoliikenteen kustannus muodostuu. Kausilippu ei vastaa ilmaista joukkoliikennettä, koska kausilipun ostaja on päättänyt pitää tarjolla olevaa palvelua lipun hinnan arvoisena ja on siksi ollut valmis maksamaan joukkoliiketeen käytettävissä olosta. Sillä joukkoliikenteessä maksaa nimenomaan se, että se on käytettävissä, ei se, että joku sitä käyttää.

Tärkeätä kausilipussa on, että se on itse maksettu. Silloin lipun omistajalla on sellainen olo, että hänen kannattaa lippua eli joukkoliikennettä käyttää, kun on kerran siitä maksanut. Ja mitä enemmän käyttää, sen suuremman hyödyn hän suorittamastaan maksusta saa. Ja tämä toimii myös käytännössä. Siellä, missä joukkoliikenteellä on entien käyttäjiä, on myös eniten kausilippulaisia.

Ilmaisen joukkoliikenteen kanssa on päinvastoin. Jokainen on sitä mieltä, ettei ole maksanut siitä mitään, joten ei ole mitään syytä käyttää joukkoliikennettä. Mutta jos sattuu kohdalle, niin miksi ei käyttäisi, vaikka ei varsinaisesti olisi tarpeen.

Antero

----------


## aki

Tallinnan joukkoliikenne muuttuu siis maksuttomaksi ensi vuoden alusta http://yle.fi/uutiset/ulkomaat/2012/...i_3362651.html Ilmaisen joukkoliikenteen kannattajia oli 75,5% ja vastustajia 24,5% äänestäjistä, äänestysprosentti tosin jäi vain 20 prosenttiin.

----------


## hmikko

> Tallinnan joukkoliikenne muuttuu siis maksuttomaksi ensi vuoden alusta http://yle.fi/uutiset/ulkomaat/2012/...i_3362651.html Ilmaisen joukkoliikenteen kannattajia oli 75,5% ja vastustajia 24,5% äänestäjistä, äänestysprosentti tosin jäi vain 20 prosenttiin.


Kas kun tuollaista vaalitulosta pidetään pätevänä. Eikö vaaleissa yleensä ole joku alaraja äänestysprosentille, jonka alapuolella pitää joko hylätä tulos tai pitää uudet vaalit? Tuommoinen neuvoa-antava on tietysti vähän eri asia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Mistäs Tallinna on tähän mennessä saanut sen puuttuvan 2/3 joukkoliikenteen rahoista, kun tuolla uutisessa kerrottiin, että tällä hetkellä lipputulot kattavat n. 1/3 kustannuksista. Tuo nimittäin kuulostaa aika pieneltä määrältä, esim. HSL-alueella lipputulothan kattavat n. 1/2 kuluista. Toki kustannusten määrässä on eroa paljolti, mutta silti. Onko Tallinnassa ehkäpä sitten isommat verot.

----------


## pehkonen

> Tallinnan joukkoliikenne muuttuu siis maksuttomaksi ensi vuoden alusta http://yle.fi/uutiset/ulkomaat/2012/...i_3362651.html Ilmaisen joukkoliikenteen kannattajia oli 75,5% ja vastustajia 24,5% äänestäjistä, äänestysprosentti tosin jäi vain 20 prosenttiin.



Eli tuosta suoraan laskemalla äänioikeutetuista 15.1% kannatti maksuttomuutta. Eli sadasta 15 kannatti ja 85 vastusti/nukkui.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eli tuosta suoraan laskemalla äänioikeutetuista 15.1% kannatti maksuttomuutta. Eli sadasta 15 kannatti ja 85 vastusti/nukkui.


Yhtä hyvin voisi sanoa, että 4,9 % tallinnalaisista vastustaa maksuttomuutta ja jopa 95,1 kannattaa/nukkui. Vale, emävale, tilasto, HKL:n yksikkökustannusraportti... :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:14 ----------




> Mistäs Tallinna on tähän mennessä saanut sen puuttuvan 2/3 joukkoliikenteen rahoista, kun tuolla uutisessa kerrottiin, että tällä hetkellä lipputulot kattavat n. 1/3 kustannuksista. Tuo nimittäin kuulostaa aika pieneltä määrältä


Siellä on edullinen työvoima sekä liikenne- että korjaamohenkilökunnassa, mutta kumipyöräkaluston hankinta maksaa suunnilleen saman kuin meillä. Ratikoita on ostettu vain käytettynä, joten sekin on ollut halpaa. Lippujen hintataso on erittäin matala.

----------


## tlajunen

> Eli tuosta suoraan laskemalla äänioikeutetuista 15.1% kannatti maksuttomuutta. Eli sadasta 15 kannatti ja 85 vastusti/nukkui.


Heh. Eli toisin sanoen sadasta 5 vastusti ja 95 kannatti/nukkui.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Todella huono juttu. Ilmaisen joukkoliikenteen hinnalla (n. 20 miljoonaa euroa / v) olisi tehty tarpeelliset investoinnit (400 miljoonaa euroa), esimerkiksi raitiotiet Lasnamäelle ja Mustamäelle ja korvattu käsiin hajoavat johdinautot ja ratiovaunut. Virossa kunnilla on rajoitetumpi verotusoikeus kuin Suomessa; ne saavat tuloveroista kiinteän osuuden. Käytännössä koko jutun juju on siis se, että Tallinnan Edgar Savisaaren hallinnoima hallinto tekee päätöksen ilmaisesta joukkoliikenteestä, mutta ei saa siihen rahaa Viron valtiolta vaan ko. rahat joko leikataan muualta tai ilmaista joukkoliikennettä ei toteuteta. Syy sitten vyörytetään Viron valtion hallitukselle.

Alhaisen äänestysprosentin takana on todennäköisesti se, että Viron hallituspuolueiden kannattajat ovat boikotoineet äänestystä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Voiko joku kuvitella, että jos kansalta kysytään kansanäänestyksellä, haluaako se jotain ilmaiseksi, kansa äänestäisi muuta kuin että haluaa? En ole seurannut, miten äänestäjiä on valistettu valinnastaan. Mutta ei liene kysytty esim. siten, että haluatteko maksuttoman joukkoliikenteen vai raitiotien Lasnamäelle, uudet ratikat ja johdinautot jne., mitä nyt Mikko Laaksonen luetteli.

Tallinnan maksuton joukkoliikenne on toki meidän kannaltamme kiintoisa kokeilu. Saammehan lähialuetietoa siitä, mitä maksuttomuus vaikuttaa. Onhan maksuttomuuspaineita meilläkin.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Voiko joku kuvitella, että jos kansalta kysytään kansanäänestyksellä, haluaako se jotain ilmaiseksi, kansa äänestäisi muuta kuin että haluaa?


Kansanäänestysten luvatussa maassa Sveitsissä äänestettiin juuri siitä, haluaako kansa pidentää lakisääteistä vuosilomaansa kahdella viikolla. Ei halunnut.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kansanäänestysten luvatussa maassa Sveitsissä äänestettiin juuri siitä, haluaako kansa pidentää lakisääteistä vuosilomaansa kahdella viikolla. Ei halunnut.


Ehkäpä tässäkin asiassa vastuu kasvattaa: kun ensin on kansanäänestyksellä viety läpi typeriä päätöksi, niin ihmisten enemmistö alkaa hiljakseen miettimään tarkemmin, mitä mistäkin seuraa. Sveitsin pitkä perinne kansanäänestyksissä auttaa, ja voi toimia jopa päinvastoin: ihmiset alkavat liiankin helposti epäilemään kaikkia uudistuksia.

----------


## Dakkus

> Jokainen on sitä mieltä, ettei ole maksanut siitä mitään, joten ei ole mitään syytä käyttää joukkoliikennettä. Mutta jos sattuu kohdalle, niin miksi ei käyttäisi, vaikka ei varsinaisesti olisi tarpeen.
> 
> Antero


Nuo kaksi väitettäsi ovat keskenään ristiriidassa. Kun joukkoliikennettä käyttää muuten kuin pakosta, sen huomaa toimivaksi ja sitä käyttää jatkossakin. Jos joukkoliikennettä ei käytä, koska ei koe sen käytölle syytä, silloin sitä joukkoliikennettä määritelmän mukaan ei käytä. Ei edes, jos se sattuu kohdalle.

Edelleenkin, jos tällaiset turhat matkat olisivat oikeasti ongelma ilmaisessa joukkoliikenteessä, ne olisivat sitä jo nyt. Kausilippulaiset kun voivat jo nyt hypätä kyytiin joukkoliikenteen sattuessa kohdalle vaikka se ei varsinaisesti olisi tarpeen. En kuitenkaan ole kuullut, että tästä olisi muodostunut jonkinlainen ongelma, joten miksi muodostuisi vastaisuudessakaan?
Kausilipun hankkineella on efektiivisesti käytössään ilmainen joukkoliikenne kausilipun voimassaolon ajan.

(Siitä, olisiko ilmainen joukkoliikenne lopulta hyvä asia, en muuten ole täysin varma. Tämä foorumi tarjoaa hyvän tilan testata niitä ajatuksiani, jotka tukevat ilmaista joukkoliikennettä)

----------


## Peba

Olen aina luullut, että joukkoliikenteen kulut ovat ruuhkatunteja lukuunottamatta aika lailla riippumattomia käyttäjien määrästä. Kapasiteetti päiväsaikaan on aika vähällä käytöllä.

Mietin, voisiko Tallinnan mallin toteuttaa Helsingissä tiukasti rajattuina aikoina. Esim ilmainen joukkoliikenne 11:00-13:00? Tavoitteena tässä toisaalta saada uusia käyttäjiä, toisaalta tukea kaikkein vähävaraisimpia ilman ylimääräisiä kustannuksia. Sopivasti valituillatarjousajoilla tämä voisi jopa siirtää osan ruuhkapiikistä vähemmän käytetylle jaksolle.

Olettaisin, että tuollaisena parin tunnin jaksona suuri osa käyttäjistä olisi joka tapauksessa kuukausilippulaisia tai alennuslippulaisia, joten menetetyt lipputulot eivät välttämättä olisi niin kovia kuin ensi katsomalta luulisi.

Moisella kokeilulla saisi myös uutta dataa joukkoliikenteen hintajoustosta  mitä voisi saada aikaiseksi luovemmilla tai yksinkertaisesti halvemmilla lipunhinnoilla.

----------


## Knightrider

Metrot ovat myös suhteellisen tyhjiä arki- sekä sunnuntai-iltoina klo 21 alkaen; silmämääräisesti istumapaikoista n. 5% ja seisomapaikoista n. 0% käytössä - yhtä hyvin voisi kulkea ilmaiseksikin, metrohan taitaa muutenkin olla eniten pummilla matkustavia sisältävä kulkupeli pk-seudulla. Sama paikkojen tyhjyys koskee tietenkin myös metron liityntälinjoja. Säästöjä menetettyjen lipputulojen karruttamiseksi: metro kulkisi vain Kampista Itäkeskukseen iltamyöhään, asemathan vie suuren lohkon Metron kustannuksista, joten 41% asemista sulkeminen olisi jo mielekäs säästö. 98A kulkee jo jokatapauksessa illalla Itäkeskuksesta Meri-Rastilaan, Kallahteen, Vuosaaren metroasemalle ja Porslahdentielle joten lähestulkoon koko Vuosaaren haaran liityntäliikenne Itäkeskukseen katkaistuun metroon hoituu kustannuksitta - Myllypurosta taas h92, Kontulasta h94 ja Mellunmäestä h95 kulkevat jo 23.30 saakka Itäkeskukseen. h93 kulkee jo nyt Itäkeskukseen. Ainoastaan tarvittaisiin yksi linja, 90L, Aurinkolahti-Vuosaari-Kallvikintie-Itäkeskus korvaamaan h90/K-linjaa, auto tai pari lisää. h94A:n käyttäjät voivat jo mennä Itäkeskukseen joko vaihtamalla Kontulassa tai kävelemällä h95 pysäkille (max 1 km).

----------


## JaniP

Pistetään ilmainen joukkoliikenne pystyyn ja sitten kun se on rapautunut muutaman vuoden todetaan, että huono idea ja kas se maksullinen joukkoliikenne onkin huonommassa jamassa kuin koskaan ennen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen aina luullut, että joukkoliikenteen kulut ovat ruuhkatunteja lukuunottamatta aika lailla riippumattomia käyttäjien määrästä. Kapasiteetti päiväsaikaan on aika vähällä käytöllä.
> 
> Mietin, voisiko Tallinnan mallin toteuttaa Helsingissä tiukasti rajattuina aikoina. Esim ilmainen joukkoliikenne 11:00-13:00? ...


Olet oikeassa. Joukkoliikenteen kustannuksista noin 80 % on kiinteitä. Siis kulut ovat olemassa siitä, että joukkoliikenne on olemassa, ei siitä, paljonko on käyttäjiä. Kustannukset syntyvät tarjotusta kapasiteetista, ei sen menekistä.

Ajatuksesi tilanteessa on kyse hinnoittelun joustosta, jolla pyritään tasaamaan kuormitusta ja lisäämään menekkiä. Jos päiväsaikaan tarjotaan ilmaista liikennettä kaikille tai rajatulle ryhmälle (eläkeläiset, työttömät esim.), järjestely ei lisää tuloja vaan saattaa jopa vähentää niitä niiden osalta, jotka siirtävät matkansa maksuttomaan aikaan. Mutta toisaalta, maksullisen ajan palvelutaso ehkä paranee vähentyvän kuorman vuoksi. Myös kokonaiskustannukset voivat laskea, jos ruuhka-aikaan ollan kapasiteetin rajalla.

Antero

----------


## Dakkus

Tuo rajoitettujen kellonaikojen ilmainen joukkoliikenne on nerokas idea, jossa yhdistyvät ilmaisen ja maksullisen joukkoliikenteen hyvät puolet ilmeisesti ilman kummankaan haittoja.
Todennäköisesti se, ettei hiljaiseen kellonaikaan tarvittaisi lipuntarkastusta, säästäisi sekin jonkin verran kuluja. Jos ruuhkahuippujen tasaantuminen mahdollistaa liikenteen vähentämistä, saadaan lisää säästöjä ja kuljettajillekin mukavammat työajat.

Kuulostaa fiksulta. Myöskään konsepti, jossa joukkoliikenteen hinnoittelu riippuu kellonajoista ei ole ainakaan pääkaupunkiseudulla uusi, koska nykyään lipun hinta on normaaliin nähden noin kaksinkertainen klo 02 ja 04:30 välisenä aikana.
Näkisin, että vaatimukseni siitä, että täysin varattomankin on voitava käyttää julkista liikennettä kaupungissa, joka on rakennettu moottoroidun liikkumisen varaan, tulee täytetyksi, jos joka (arki?)päivä on olemassa tietty kellonaika, jona kaupassa ja sosiaalitoimistossa voi käydä ilman pelkoa ulosottovelan kasvamisesta 80 eurolla. Jos tällaisia ajanjaksoja on päivän aikana vähintään kaksi kappaletta, myös sosiaalisen elämän järjestäminen kyseisten aikojen mukaan on mahdollista ja melko kohtuullinen vaatimus.

Tämä idea vaatii julkisuutta!

----------


## 339-DF

Tiettyä pointtia tuossa kyllä on. Se myös tukee sitä liikennöitsijöiden toivetta, jota HSL armollisesti aikoo testata, eli pidettäisiin ruuhkabussit myös ruuhkien välissä liikenteessä, jolloin kuljettajille saadaan mukavammat työvuorot ja kustannusnousu kuitenkin on kohtuullinen. Jos maksuton aika olisi 1013 ja 1821, niin voisi olla vakiovuorovälit aamuruuhkan alusta klo 21 asti. Selkeää käyttäjille.

----------


## killerpop

Tampereellahan on käytössä 65-vuotta täyttäneiden seniorien alennus, että klo 9 ja 14 välillä suoritetut matkat arvokortilla puoleen hintaan.

On tällä ainakin ollut ohjaava vaikutus, sillä heti yhdeksän jälkeen vuoroissa koetaan mummoruuhka.

----------


## Koala

Eikös Helsingissä ollut matkakortin alkuaikoina päiväarvolippu joka oli halvempi kuin muina aikoina?

----------


## 339-DF

Joo. Se oli jo paperiaikaan jo ja voimassa klo 914. Matkakortin alkuaikoina oli myös vyöhykerajan tilapäisiin ylityksiin tarkoitettu vyöhykelisälippu. Matkakorttia perusteltiin aikoinaan sillä, että tällaisia joustavia tuotteita on helppo tehdä. No, molemmat hävisivät, kun piti saada lisää lipputuloja. Nyt saadaan nauttia joustavuudesta vain normaalia kalliimpien yölippujen muodossa.

Nythän meille levitetään ilosanomaan vyöhykelisälipun tulosta, kun pitäisi saada kansa vakuutettua siitä, että taas pitää hankkia uusi, kallis lippujärjestelmä. Pitäisiköhän pistää pystyyn veikkaus, että kuinka kauan tuo "uusi" vyöhykelisälippu säilyy ilonamme ennen kuin katoaa?

----------


## Dakkus

> Joo. Se oli jo paperiaikaan jo ja voimassa klo 914. Matkakortin alkuaikoina oli myös vyöhykerajan tilapäisiin ylityksiin tarkoitettu vyöhykelisälippu. Matkakorttia perusteltiin aikoinaan sillä, että tällaisia joustavia tuotteita on helppo tehdä. No, molemmat hävisivät, kun piti saada lisää lipputuloja. Nyt saadaan nauttia joustavuudesta vain normaalia kalliimpien yölippujen muodossa.
> 
> Nythän meille levitetään ilosanomaan vyöhykelisälipun tulosta, kun pitäisi saada kansa vakuutettua siitä, että taas pitää hankkia uusi, kallis lippujärjestelmä. Pitäisiköhän pistää pystyyn veikkaus, että kuinka kauan tuo "uusi" vyöhykelisälippu säilyy ilonamme ennen kuin katoaa?


Luulisin, että tällä kertaa vyöhykelisää on paljon vaikeampi poistaa, koska vyöhykkeiden rajat ovat periaatteessa mielivaltaiset.
Sen AB-lippulaisen tapiolalaisen on ihan oikeasti voitava päästä järkevästi sinne Espoon Keskukseen.

----------


## Koala

> vyöhykelisälippu


Tätä tuli aikoinaan käytettyä jonkin verran ja lopetus aiheutti kyllä kiroilua. Perustelu nimittäin oli sangen koominen, se perinteinen valikoiman selkeyttäminen. Harmi vaan että vyöhykelisälippu ostettiin samalla tavalla kuin nykyäänkin arvoseutulippu-selkeyden maksimoimiseksi vain veloitettava summa kasvoi.

----------


## kuukanko

Tallinnassa ilmaista joukkoliikennettä perustellaan lipputulojen vähäisyydellä: vain 8% matkustajista matkustaa normaalihintaisella lipulla, loput alennuslipulla tai kokonaan ilmaiseksi (17 eri asiakasryhmää on oikeutettu ilmaisiin matkoihin). Lipputulot ovat 20 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa, joten niiden kattaminen verovaroin ei ole ylivoimaista.

----------


## 339-DF

Tietääkö kukaan, onko siellä laskettu lippujärjestelmästä aiheutuvia kuluja? Toisaalta kyllä ymmärrän sen, että ulkopaikkakuntalaisilta halutaan periä maksu, mutta toisaalta taas ajattelisin, että lippujärjestelmästä aiheutuvat kustannukset nousevat kohtuuttoman korkeiksi verrattuna saataviin lipputuloihin, kun koko järjestelmää ylläpidetään jatkossa vain ulkopaikkakuntalaisten vuoksi. Voisi tulla halvemmaksi antaa kaikkien kulkea ilmaiseksi.

----------


## Compact

Suomen ainoa ilmainen kaupunkiliikenne näyttään loppuvan, ymmärrettävistä syistä: http://jlf.fi/f16/6530-maarianhaminan-katuri/

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nyt myös Vilna ja Riika harkitsevat ilmaista joukkoliikennettä.

http://www.hs.fi/ulkomaat/Vilna+ja+R...a1305600700427

----------


## antti

Tallinnassa on nyt uutuutena ilmainen joukkoliikenne, tosin vain Tallinnassa asuville. Muiden täytyy ostaa vaikka R-kioskista kahden euron ühiskaart ja ostaa tähän korttiin halutun rahasumman kokoinen lataus. Sitten noustaessa raitsikkaan tai bussiin näytetään korttia lukulaitteelle joka vähentää saldosta 1,10  per matka. Bonuksena vaihto-oikeus tunnin sisällä. Ja kuulemma saman päivän aikana jos tulee 4 egeä täyteen niin enempää ei peritä.

----------


## kiitokurre

Päivän aikana veloitetaan kortilta maksimissaan 3 euroa. Kuljettajalta voi ostaa lippuja hintaan 1.60 ja itseasiassa tämä muutos tapahtui vuoden vaihteessa.

----------


## Karosa

> Päivän aikana veloitetaan kortilta maksimissaan 3 euroa.


Noin sen pitäisi olla HSL:lläkin, ei vaan ole. Veloitetaan niin paljon kuin mahdollista.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Samppa

> Noin sen pitäisi olla HSL:lläkin, ei vaan ole. Veloitetaan niin paljon kuin mahdollista.


Hanki kausilippu. Vuoden sisäinen kausilippu maksaa Helsingissä 1,38 /vrk, vuoden seutulippukausi maksaa 2,89/vrk, vaikka matkustusalue on paljon laajempi kuin Tallinnassa.

Tariffeista päätetään HSL:n hallituksessa, jonka jäsenet ovat omistajakuntien edustajia.

----------


## Karosa

> Hanki kausilippu. Vuoden sisäinen kausilippu maksaa Helsingissä 1,38 /vrk, vuoden seutulippukausi maksaa 2,89/vrk


Minulla on kausilippu, mutta puhuinkin yleisesti. Meille pitäisi olla ilmainen joukkoliikenne, ja turisteille se 3 euroa/päivässä.  :Wink:  Taisin muotoilla viestini vain väärin.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Samppa

> Minulla on kausilippu, mutta puhuinkin yleisesti. Meille pitäisi olla ilmainen joukkoliikenne, ja turisteille se 3 euroa/päivässä.  Taisin muotoilla viestini vain väärin.


Nyt HSL-alueen joukkoliikenteen kustannuksista kerätään lipputuloilla noin 280 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa.
Jos tästä luovutaan niin se tulee kuntien, meidän veronmaksajien, maksettavaksi. Haluat siis maksaa veroja lisää?
Tallinna menettää tallinnalaisille ilmaisella joukkoliikenteellä noin 12 miljoonaa /vuosi. Saa korjata, jos jollain on parempaa tietoa. http://www.hs.fi/ulkomaat/Tallinnaan...a1305601039703
Ollaan joka tapauksessa ihan eri mittaluokassa vaikka huomioidaan erilainen kustannustaso.

----------


## hylje

Itse mielummin maksaisin joukkoliikenteestä lisää, jos sillä pääsisi paremmin ja laajempana aikana ympäri seutua. Jo nyt lippujen hinnat ovat niin alhaalla, että tukkoisille bussilinjoille ei ole varaa tehdä mitään. 

Seudulla on lisäksi ihan kummallisia katveita, esim. allekirjoittanut ei pääse kotoaan Kivikosta mitenkään fiksusti yliopistolle Kumpulaan, vaan matka-aikakartan mukaan ollaan samalla tasolla kuin osia Havukoskesta (!).

Kertalipuista ja niiden kuljettajamyynnistä voisi lisäksi luopua ja myydä satunnaisille matkaajille vain aikuisten päivälippuja yksinkertaisesta kulkuvälineeseen asennetusta automaatista, vaikkapa 5 kappale sisäiselle ja kympin koko seudun lipusta. Satunnainen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä saisi siis paluulipun jo menomatkalla. Läpikulkeva matkaaja saisi edelleen lipun halvemmalla kuin taksimatka.

----------


## Samppa

> Minulla on kausilippu, mutta puhuinkin yleisesti. Meille pitäisi olla ilmainen joukkoliikenne, ja turisteille se 3 euroa/päivässä.  Taisin muotoilla viestini vain väärin.


Ilmaista joukkoliikennettä ei todellakaan ole. Googlaa vaikka ilmainen joukkoliikenne helsingissä. Sieltä löydät taustoja asiaan, myös ajatustasi puoltavia kommentteja, Soininvaaran kommentit ja vaikka mitä muuta. Esimerkiksi vaikka tämä: http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/julka...aikutukset.pdf 
Jonkun kyselyn mukaan, johon minulla ei nyt ole lähdettä, asiakkaatkaan eivät halua Helsingissä täysin maksutonta joukkoliikennettä. Kuljettajilta olen kuullut, että sinä päivänä, kun bussimatkasta tulee asiakkaalle maksuton, he vaihtavat työtään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuljettajilta olen kuullut, että sinä päivänä, kun bussimatkasta tulee asiakkaalle maksuton, he vaihtavat työtään.


Raitiovaununkuljettajaksi heidän ei ainakaan kannata hakea. Siellähän näitä ilmaismatkustajia kuljettamaan pyrkii 400, kun alle 20 valitaan.

----------


## Nak

> Kuljettajilta olen kuullut, että sinä päivänä, kun bussimatkasta tulee asiakkaalle maksuton, he vaihtavat työtään.


Kummallisia kuljettajia  :Shocked:  lipuista vapaa kyytihän tarkottaisi sitä, että jokaisen lökäpöksyn lippuja ei tarvitsisi katsoa ja häätää seutupysäkeillä ulos mikäli eivät halua tulla hakemaan seutulippua ja kaikenmaailman toissapäiväisten lippujen ja karkkipapereiden esittely päättyisi. Myös tekstiviestivitsistä päästäisiin eroon..
Myös mahdolliset konflikti tilanteet pienenisivät kun ei tarvitse tarkkailla lippuja sen tarkemmin ja avorahastuksenkin voisi laajentaa kaikille linjoille

Ja jos joku kehtaa vedota verotukseen, niin kuinka moni kohdentaisi veropenninsä ennemmin joukkoliikenteen järjestämiseen ja ylläpitoon, kuin Kreikkaan, Kyprokseen ja romanikerjäläisten hyysäämiseen?  :Wink:

----------


## aki

> Seudulla on lisäksi ihan kummallisia katveita, esim. allekirjoittanut ei pääse kotoaan Kivikosta mitenkään fiksusti yliopistolle Kumpulaan, vaan matka-aikakartan mukaan ollaan samalla tasolla kuin osia Havukoskesta (!).


Miten tuo Kivikko-Kumpula nyt on niin hankala yhteysväli? Tuohan taittuu 78+70T/73 yhdistelmällä 30-35 minuutissa, vaihto Riihenkulman pysäkillä ei pitäisi olla liian vaikea? Vielä 90-luvun alussa Kumpulaan pääsi suoraan 78:lla, silloin linja oli Vuosaari(Kallahti)-Mellunmäki-Kontula-Alppila(Porvoonkatu) Tuolloin Kivikon ensimmäisiä taloja tosin vasta rakennettiin :Smile:  Kumpulan kampukselta on hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet moneen suuntaan, mutta jokaiseen lähiöön suoria yhteyksiä ei ole mitenkään mahdollista järjestää. Jos on valmis maksamaan enemmän siitä että pääsee suoralla yhteydellä paikasta A paikkaan B, niin silloin voi tilata Kutsuplussan, sehän on juuri suunniteltu taxin ja bussin välimuodoksi. Taitaa tuo kutsuplussa kylläkin olla vasta kokeiluvaiheessa ja henkilökohtaisesti en usko että tuosta kovin suosittua tulee. Kyyti on kuitenkin aika kallista verrattuna tavalliseen bussikyytiin.

----------


## hylje

> Miten tuo Kivikko-Kumpula nyt on niin hankala yhteysväli? Tuohan taittuu 78+70T/73 yhdistelmällä 30-35 minuutissa, vaihto Riihenkulman pysäkillä ei pitäisi olla liian vaikea?


Ei se mahdoton ole. Omana verrokkina jopa reilu 15min 740/742 Hakunilasta, joten paljon lähempää ja vielä Helsingin puolelta odotan vähintään vertailukelpoista palvelua. Oma mielipiteeni on, että Kivikko on joukkoliikenteen takapajula ja kovan rahan asuntoon täällä kannattaa muuttaa vasta auton kanssa.

Ja siinäpä selvisi miksi poikittaislinja on saanut Lahdentien linjan numeron!

----------


## Samppa

> Kummallisia kuljettajia  lipuista vapaa kyytihän tarkottaisi sitä, että jokaisen lökäpöksyn lippuja ei tarvitsisi katsoa ja häätää seutupysäkeillä ulos mikäli eivät halua tulla hakemaan seutulippua ja kaikenmaailman toissapäiväisten lippujen ja karkkipapereiden esittely päättyisi.


Eivät kuulema halua ajamaansa bussiin samanlaisia matkustajia kuin ratikoissa ja metrossa nyt on. Mielipiteensä kullakin.

----------


## 339-DF

Lontoossa kaupunkibussiliikenne on maksutonta 16 ikävuoteen asti, päätoimiselle opiskelijalle 18 ikävuoteen asti. Ei siis koske metroa, mutta bussilla saa ajaa mielin määrin. Olisiko tässä keino saada HSL-alueen tyhjiin busseihin matkustajia? Ilmeisesti busseista on Lontoossa tullut jonkinasteisia ajanviettopaikkoja ja London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicinen suorittaman tutkimuksen perusteella nuorison sosiaalinen elämä on vilkastunut merkittävästi bussiliikenteen muututtua maksuttomaksi. Liikennelaitos suhtautuu asiaan myönteisesti ja on jopa laajentanut maksuttomuutta.

----------


## Karosa

> Olisiko tässä keino saada HSL-alueen tyhjiin busseihin matkustajia?


Jaa, hyvin mahdollista. Epäilen että tässä on myös yksi keino saada busseihin häiriköintiä, töhrimistä, oksentelua ja muuta ilkivaltaa ja häiriöitä muille kanssamatkustajille.

Mutta, kuitenkin olisihan se hyvä asia jos saataisiin HSL-alueelle* kaikille ilmainen* matkustusoikeus.

----------


## hana

> Jaa, hyvin mahdollista. Epäilen että tässä on myös yksi keino saada busseihin häiriköintiä, töhrimistä, oksentelua ja muuta ilkivaltaa ja häiriöitä muille kanssamatkustajille.
> 
> Mutta, kuitenkin olisihan se hyvä asia jos saataisiin HSL-alueelle* kaikille ilmainen* matkustusoikeus.


En voisi olla asiasta enempää eri mieltä. Karrikoiden voisi verrata, että jokaisen pitäisi saada kaupasta ilmaista ruokaa mielinmäärin. Tietty osa nykysukupolvesta ajattelee, että kaikki pitäisi olla ilmaista ja mitään ei tarvitsisi tehdä, esim. perustulomalli. Kuulun kyllä nykysukupolveen itsekin, mutta ajattelen että ilmaisia lounaita ei ole.

----------


## Samppa

> Mutta, kuitenkin olisihan se hyvä asia jos saataisiin HSL-alueelle* kaikille ilmainen* matkustusoikeus.


Olisiko se hyvä? Se tarkottaisi Helsingissä melkein 150 miljoonaa vähemmän rahaa vuosittain johonkin muuhun. Vähennetäänkö päivähoidosta, terveydenhoidosta, kouluista vai vaikka kirjastoista? Nyt helsinkiläiselle aikuiselle maksaa vuoden sisäinen kausilippu 1,38 /päivä ja sillä saa tehdä päivittäin niin monta reissua kuin haluaa. Yksi työ- tai kauppareissu päivässä on siis 0,69 /matka, kaksi reissua päivässä tekee vajaan 35 senttiä/matka jne. Opiskelijoiden ja lasten liput tuosta vielä puoleen hintaan. Minun mielestäni tuo on jo käytännöllisesti katsoen ilmaista. http://www.hsl.fi/FI/liputjahinnat/S...skuri2013.aspx Jos tuon 500  tarvittaessa ottaa pankista vuodeksi lainaksi, niin lisäkustannus vuodessa on alle 7 .

----------


## 339-DF

> Se tarkottaisi Helsingissä melkein 150 miljoonaa vähemmän rahaa vuosittain johonkin muuhun.


Minusta tuo ei olisi suurin ongelma. Suurin ongelma olisi se, että kun joukkoliikenne saa lisää matkustajia ja vuoroja pitäisi lisätä, niin se maksaa aina vaan lisää ja lisää eikä tulopuolella ole mitään. Nykytilanteessahan esimerkiksi raitioliikenteen liikennöintikulut voidaan noin suurin piirtein kattaa lipputuloilla. Jos matkustajia tulee niin paljon lisää, että vuorojakin pitää lisätä, niin lipputulolisäyksellä pystytään maksamaan kohonneista liikennöintikustannuksista ainakin huomattava osa, parhaassa tilanteessa jää jopa voittoa. Jos taas lipputulot ovat 0, niin jokainen lisämatkustaja tietäisi vaan lisäkuluja kunnalle. Siinä syntyisi hyvin äkkiä sellainen tilanne, jossa matkustajamäärän kasvattamiseen pyrittäisiin enää juhlapuheissa  käytännössä olisi parasta karkottaa matkustajat pois ilmaisliikenteestä. Ei hyvä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Se tarkottaisi Helsingissä melkein 150 miljoonaa vähemmän rahaa vuosittain johonkin muuhun.


En usko. Minusta on aika selvää, että budjetti katettaisiin veronkorotuksin.

En siis minäkään toki kannata maksutonta joukkoliikennettä, ainakaan yleistä kaikkia liikennevälineitä ja ikäryhmiä kattavaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Helsingissähän on jo "ilmaisen joukkoliikenteen esiaste" - avorahastusliikenne. Näistä erityisesti raitioliikenne on kunnostautunut eräänlaisena liikkuvana liekkihotellina. Samaa riskiä istua märiksi virtsatuille istuimille ei ole esimerkiksi bussiliikenteen puolella. Siksikään en ihmettele sitä, että siistimmin pukeutuva väki tekee kaikkensa välttääkseen matkustamasta "ilmaisliikenteellä" muutoin kuin pakon edessä.

*Tämä oli provo*  :Wink:

----------


## ess

> Siksikään en ihmettele sitä, että siistimmin pukeutuva väki tekee kaikkensa välttääkseen matkustamasta "ilmaisliikenteellä" muutoin kuin pakon edessä.


Ehkäpä tässä on syy miksi ns. paremmilla alueilla suhtautuminen raitiotiehen on niin nuivaa. Kolmonenkin vaan tuo juoppoja ja narkkareita Kalliosta Eiraan.

----------


## Hartsa

> Nyt helsinkiläiselle aikuiselle maksaa vuoden sisäinen kausilippu 1,38 /päivä ja sillä saa tehdä päivittäin niin monta reissua kuin haluaa. Yksi työ- tai kauppareissu päivässä on siis 0,69 /matka, kaksi reissua päivässä tekee vajaan 35 senttiä/matka jne. Opiskelijoiden ja lasten liput tuosta vielä puoleen hintaan. Minun mielestäni tuo on jo käytännöllisesti katsoen ilmaista.


Olen samaa mieltä. Satunnaiselle matkustajalle yksi Helsingin sisäinen lippu maksaa 1,90  eikä sitäkään voi kalliiksi sanoa. Varsinkin kun lipulla saa vaihtaa toiseen liikennevälineeseen ja vaikka tehdä paluumatkan jos ehtii. Jos taas kohteeseen pääsee pelkällä ratikalla niin lippu maksaa vain 1,43 . Se on halpa hinta verrattuna muun Suomen 3,30 (6km) hintaiseen kertalippuun.

----------


## Piirka

> Olen samaa mieltä. Satunnaiselle matkustajalle yksi Helsingin sisäinen lippu maksaa 1,90  eikä sitäkään voi kalliiksi sanoa. Varsinkin kun lipulla saa vaihtaa toiseen liikennevälineeseen ja vaikka tehdä paluumatkan jos ehtii. Jos taas kohteeseen pääsee pelkällä ratikalla niin lippu maksaa vain 1,43 . Se on halpa hinta verrattuna muun Suomen 3,30 (6km) hintaiseen kertalippuun.


Hieman ontuu vertailu. Muun Suomen 3,30  kertalippua pitäisi verrata HSL-kuljettajalta ostetun lipun hintaan - 2,80 . Onhan näitä edullisia satunnaisen matkustajan lippuja HSL-alueen ulkopuolella. Kuopiossa 40 matkan lippu maksaa 68 , yhden matkan hinnaksi tulee 1,70 . Nuo matkat pitää vaan ehtiä käyttämään 90 vuorokauden aikana. Vaasassa samainen lipputuote maksaa vain 52  (1,30 /matka). Tosin palvelutaso on jälkimmäisessä kaupungissa huonohko. Iisalmessa 44 matkaa kustantaa 46  (1,05 /matka). Tosin ei mitään paikallisliikennettä viikonloppuisin.

HSL-alueella on toki paremmat vaihto-oikeudet, kuin muualla yleensä. Kuopion seutu on varsinainen "sekametelisoppa". Kuopion tasataksa-alueella vaihtolippu maksaa kertalipun päälle 1,70  (arkisin yht. 5  tai pyhäisin/öisin 6,10) eikä sitä saa käyttää paluumatkaan samaan suuntaan mistä matka alkoi. Naapurikunnassa Siilinjärvellä siiirtolippu on maksuton ja sillä saa tehdä myös paluumatkan mikäli ehtii. Kuopiossa kannattaa vaihdollisella menopaluumatkalla ostaa kuljettajalta 24h-matkailijalippu hintaan 8,60 . Säästyy silloin vähintään huimat 1,40 .  :Wink:

----------


## SD202

> HSL-alueella on toki paremmat vaihto-oikeudet, kuin muualla yleensä. Kuopion seutu on varsinainen "sekametelisoppa". Kuopion tasataksa-alueella vaihtolippu maksaa kertalipun päälle 1,70  (arkisin yht. 5  tai pyhäisin/öisin 6,10) eikä sitä saa käyttää paluumatkaan samaan suuntaan mistä matka alkoi. Naapurikunnassa Siilinjärvellä siiirtolippu on maksuton ja sillä saa tehdä myös paluumatkan mikäli ehtii. Kuopiossa kannattaa vaihdollisella menopaluumatkalla ostaa kuljettajalta 24h-matkailijalippu hintaan 8,60 . Säästyy silloin vähintään huimat 1,40 .


Tätä voi testata myös käytännössä: jos matkustaja astuu esim. la-iltana esikaupunkialueelta keskustaan menevään bussiin ja antaa kuljettajalle maksuksi 10 eur tai 20 eur setelin, kuljettaja saattaa kysyä "kertalippu vai matkailijalippu?".  :Smile:

----------


## hmikko

Citiscope kirjoittaa Tallinnan ilmaisesta joukkoliikenteestä saaduista kokemuksista. Tukholman teknillinen korkeakoulu KTH on tehnyt tutkimusta, jonka tulosten mukaan autoilijat eivät ole juurikaan vaihtaneet joukkoliikenteeseen eikä autoliikenne ole sujuvoitunut, sen sijaan jonkin verran jalankulkijoita on siirtynyt joukkoliikennevälineisiin. Suurin hyöty näyttäisi olevan keskustan parempi saavutettavuus, esim. joukkoliiketeen matkustajamäärät Lasnamäestä ovat kasvaneet 10 %. Tallinnan kaupungin omat luvut autoilun suhteen ovat suotuisampia. Niiden mukaan automäärät vilkkaimmissa risteyksissä ovat laskeneet 14 %. Englanninkielinen juttu:

http://citiscope.org/story/2014/free...pected-results

----------


## Antero Alku

> Citiscope kirjoittaa Tallinnan ilmaisesta joukkoliikenteestä saaduista kokemuksista.


Jutun mukaan maksuttomuuden kytkeminen Tallinnan kaupungin asukkaan statukseen on oletettavasti kasvattanut kaupungin verotuloja 10 miljoonalla. Lipputulojen menetykset ovat olleet 12 miljoonaa. Siten maksuton joukkoliikenne maksaisi Tallinnalle 2 M/vuosi. Joukkoliikenteen subventio ennen maksuttomuutta oli 70 %, nyt se on 96 %. Tallinnan apulaispormestari Aas arvioi jutussa, että joukkoliikenteen talous pysyy kunnossa, mitä todistaa uusien bussien ja raitiovaunujen hankinta. Aas ja artikkeli eivät mainitse, että CAFin uudet ratikat ovat käytännössä Tallinnalle ilmaiset. Liikennelaitoksen johtaja Harjo on huolissaan siitä, että palvelutaso pystytään pitämään.

Mielenkiintoinen oli minusta apulaispormestarin vertailu maksuttomaan koulunkäyntiin tai terveydenhuoltoon. Kunnan palveluitahan nekin ovat, mutta eivät minusta aivan joukkoliikenteeseen verrattavissa. Peruskoulutushan on pakollista, joukkoliikenteen käyttö ei. Tallinnan terveydenhuollosta en tiedä, mutta ei julkinen terveydenhuolto aina maksutonta ole. Ei ole meilläkään, vaan ainoastaan vahvasti subventoitua.

Artikkelissa pohditaan sitä, mitä maksuttomalla joukkoliikenteellä tavoitellaan ja mitä sillä käytännössä saadaan. Tallinnan keskustan saavutettavuus on parantunut, koska sinne on nyt helpompi matkustaa joukkoliikenteellä, josta ei tarvitse maksaa. Mutta autoilun vähenemisestä on ristiriitaista tietoa. Oma arvioini on, että kunhan luotettavia tuloksia saadaan, nähdään, ettei autoilu ole vähentynyt. Tämä on selitettävissä sillä, että autoilijan auton käyttö ei ole kiinni liikkumisen kustannuksesta vaan muusta palvelutasosta. Ja siihen ei joukkoliikenteen maksuttomuus vaikuta.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Oma arvioini on, että kunhan luotettavia tuloksia saadaan, nähdään, ettei autoilu ole vähentynyt. Tämä on selitettävissä sillä, että autoilijan auton käyttö ei ole kiinni liikkumisen kustannuksesta vaan muusta palvelutasosta. Ja siihen ei joukkoliikenteen maksuttomuus vaikuta.


Tallinnassa otettiin tosin maksuttomuuden kanssa samaan aikaan käyttöön joukkoliikennekaistoja, jotka ovat saattaneet vähentää autoilun kapasiteettia. Maksuttomuuden en tosiaan usko vaikuttaneen autoiluun ainakaan merkittävästi.

----------


## petteri

> Artikkelissa pohditaan sitä, mitä maksuttomalla joukkoliikenteellä tavoitellaan ja mitä sillä käytännössä saadaan. Tallinnan keskustan saavutettavuus on parantunut, koska sinne on nyt helpompi matkustaa joukkoliikenteellä, josta ei tarvitse maksaa. Mutta autoilun vähenemisestä on ristiriitaista tietoa. Oma arvioini on, että kunhan luotettavia tuloksia saadaan, nähdään, ettei autoilu ole vähentynyt. Tämä on selitettävissä sillä, että autoilijan auton käyttö ei ole kiinni liikkumisen kustannuksesta vaan muusta palvelutasosta. Ja siihen ei joukkoliikenteen maksuttomuus vaikuta.


Kyllä auton käyttö Viron oloissa on merkittävästi kiinni myös liikkumisen kustannuksista. Maassa on laaja köyhä väestönosa (esimerkiksi eläkeläiset, joiden työhistoria on neuvostoajalta tai Viron alkuajoilta), jolla ei ole varaa autoiluun. Kuitenkin köyhimmän väestönosan suhteellinen osuus koko ajan pienenee ja samalla keskiluokan osuus kasvaa.

Sosiaalisen rakenteen muutos, neuvostoajan työvoiman vaihtaessa taivaalliseen sosialismiin, vaikuttaa Virossa ja muuallakin Itä-Euroopassa vielä pitkään siihen suuntaan, että entistä suuremmalla osalla väestöstä on mahdollisuudet hankkia auto.

----------


## hylje

Toisaalta kun koittaa Viron autoistumisen aika, lienee maailman urbanismitrendi edennyt sinnekkin. Kaupungin olemassaolo ja menestys perustuu käveltävyyteen, ei ajettavuuteen. Ajettavuus on itse asiassa kielteinen ominaisuus kaupungissa, koska se vaarantaa käveltävyyden.

----------


## petteri

> Toisaalta kun koittaa Viron autoistumisen aika, lienee maailman urbanismitrendi edennyt sinnekkin. Kaupungin olemassaolo ja menestys perustuu käveltävyyteen, ei ajettavuuteen. Ajettavuus on itse asiassa kielteinen ominaisuus kaupungissa, koska se vaarantaa käveltävyyden.


On Viro kuitenkin jo tehnyt suurimman hypyn autoistumisessa, muttei ihan Suomen lukuihin asti. 2010 Virossa oli 476 ajoneuvoa 1000 asukasta kohti, kun Suomessa tuo luku oli 612. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...les_per_capita

Neuvostoliitossa tuo luku oli alle 100.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Maksuttomuuden en tosiaan usko vaikuttaneen autoiluun ainakaan merkittävästi.


Ilmeisesti autoilussa ei ole tapahtunut muutoksia. Tämän jutun mukaan joukkoliikenteen käytön 1,2 %:n kasvu on tullut kävelystä.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> ...Maksuttomuuden en tosiaan usko vaikuttaneen autoiluun ainakaan merkittävästi.


Viime syksynä olen oppinut aika tavalla kaikkea uutta ja sen perusteella tämä asia on myös teoreettisesti perusteltavissa. Yksi perusasia on, että liikkumisessa ei ole kyse pelkästään taloudesta, vaan myös biologiasta. Eli vaistonvarainen käyttäytyminen asettaa tiettyjä reunaehtoja ihmisen liikkumistottumuksiin, ei tietenkään ehdottomia, mutta keskimääräisessä käyttäytymisessä ne ovat selvästi havaittavissa. Yksi tällainen tilastollinen huomio on, että kulkutapa ei juurikaan vaikuta matkojen matka-aikajakaumaan, siis siihen kuinka monta prosenttia viiden minuutin matkat ovat kaikista matkoista, kuinka monta prosenttia puolen tunnin matkat jne. autoilun ja kävelyn osalta jakaumakäyrät ovat lähes identtiset, pyörämatkat jäävät jonkin verran lyhyemmiksi (koska pyöräily kuluttaa enemmän energiaa kuin kävely) ja joukkoliikennematkat kestävät jonkin verran kauemmin (oletettavasti koska kyydissä olevalle matkustaminen on paljon passiivisempaa).

Edellä mainitusta seuraa, että puolen tunnin joukkoliikennematka ei oikein voi korvata vartin automatkaa tai varsinkaan tunnin joukkoliikennematka puolen tunnin matkaa. Ensimmäisessä tapauksessa korvaus saattaa ehkä kuitenkin onnistua lyhentämällä muita matkoja. Varsinkin kun joukkoliikenne on selvästi autoilua edullisempaa, niin oletettavasti valtaosa niistä, jotka voivat tehdä valinnan, jo käyttävät joukkoliikennettä. Kävelijöissä sen sijaan on varmaankin niitä, jotka valitsevat omat jalat joukkoliikenteen sijaan vain siksi, että käveleminen ei maksa mitään. Silloin kun joukkoliikenne tai automatka on korvattavissa kävellen.

Tältä pohjalta siis tehokkaita keinoja joukkoliikenteen käytön lisäämiseksi on oikeastaan vain:
1) joukkoliikenteen palvelun parantaminen: enemmän kohteita per 15 min, per 30 min, per 45 min,
2) yhdyskuntarakenteen muuttaminen niin, että matkanpituudet lyhenevät,
3) autoilun edellytysten heikentäminen ja tällä tavalla pakottaa yhdyskuntarakennetta tiiviimmäksi, samoin kuin autoilun edellytysten parantaminen aikanaan mahdollisti sen hajaantumisen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tältä pohjalta siis tehokkaita keinoja joukkoliikenteen käytön lisäämiseksi on oikeastaan vain:
> 1) joukkoliikenteen palvelun parantaminen: enemmän kohteita per 15 min, per 30 min, per 45 min,
> 2) yhdyskuntarakenteen muuttaminen niin, että matkanpituudet lyhenevät,
> 3) autoilun edellytysten heikentäminen ja tällä tavalla pakottaa yhdyskuntarakennetta tiiviimmäksi, samoin kuin autoilun edellytysten parantaminen aikanaan mahdollisti sen hajaantumisen.


Juuri näin. Mutta maksuton joukkoliikenne on mukava populistinen aihe esimerkiksi vaalityöhön. Sen enempää maksuttomuuden lupaaja kuin siihen uskovakaan tuskin ymmärtävät, ettei maksuttomuudella loppujen lopuksi ole juuri mitään merkitystä kaupungin liikenteen kannalta. Ja toisaalta, sitäkään ei ymmärretä, että autoilun nopeuttaminen tulee kuluttajalle kalliiksi. Koska matkat pitenevät, ja kustannukset tulevat kuljetun etäisyyden, ei kuluneen ja muuttumattoman ajan vuoksi.

Pelkkien lehtijuttujen lisäksi olen tänään nähnyt myös itse tutkijoiden artikkelin. Siitä käy selville kiinnostava asia siitä, että Tallinnan joukkoliikenteen maksuttomuuden voisi väittää lisänneen joukkoliikenteen käyttöä 2,8 %, mikäli uskottaisiin, että ennen-jälkeen -matkustajalaskentojen tulos johtuisi pelkästään maksuttomuudesta. Tutkimuksessa onkin selvitetty, mikä on nimenomaan maksuttomuuden osuus kasvusta, kun samaan aikaan maksuttomuuden kanssa toteutettiin muita joukkoliikenteen palvelutason parannuksia. Kuten joukkoliikennekaistoja ja vuorovälien lyhennystä. Sekin pyrittiin ottamaan huomioon, että osalla tallinnalaisista joukkoliikenne oli käytännössä maksutonta jo ennen kaikkien Tallinnan asukkaiden maksuttomuutta.

Tärkeätä on siis ymmärtää, että Tallinnankin tapauksessa bussikaistoilla ja vuorovälin tihennyksellä oli suurempi vaikutus kuin maksuttomuudella. Vuorovälin vaikutukseksi saatiin, että 1 %:n vuorovälin tihennys lisäsi joukkoliikenteen matkustajia 0,440,47 %. Eli aika vähällä palvelutason parannuksella saadaan sama vaikutus kuin muuttamalla joukkoliikenne maksuttomaksi.

Tulosten arvioinnissa on kuitenkin ymmärrettävä, että ne eivät luultavasti ole yleispäteviä lainkaan. Se, että näin on ollut Tallinnassa nyt, yhden vuoden aikana, ei tarkoita, että jossain toisessa kaupungissa vaikutukset olisivat samat. Tai että Tallinnassakaan matkustajamäärää voisi kasvattaa rajattomasti vuorovälin tihentämisellä. Siihen, mitä tapahtuu, vaikuttaa mm. lähtötilanne. Jos joukkoliikenteen osuus on hyvin alhainen, osuutta on helppo nostaa. Korkeaa osuutta ei ole helppo nostaa. Tallinnan joukkoliikenteen osuutta, 40 % kaikista matkoista, tutkijat pitivät korkeana ja siksi pieniä muutoksia odotettuina.

Ja vielä autoilun muutoksesta. Tutkimuksen aineistona olivat matkustajamäärälaskennat, joten autoilun muutoksesta ei voi olla mitään tietoa, koska autoilua ei millään tavalla mitattu. Tutkijoiden arvio siitä, että matkustajat eivät siirtyneet autoista joukkoliikenteeseen, perustui siihen, että joukkoliikenteen keskimääräinen matkapituus oli jälkeen-tilanteessa 10 % lyhentynyt. Tämä viittaa siihen, että lisämatkat ovat tulleet joukkoliikennettä hitaammista kulkumuodoista eli ei autoista.

Antero

----------


## Hartsa

Entä jos ei suunniteltaisikaan ilmaista joukkoliikennettä vaan nykyistä selvästi halvempi joukkoliikenne? Nykyään kaupungin sisäinen lippu päiväsaikaan maksaa Helsingissä ja Lappeenrannassa 3,20 euroa. Tampereella ja Turussa hinta on 3,00 euroa. Entä jos kertalippu maksaisikin yhden euron? Arvolippu voisi olla ehkä 60-80 senttiä.

----------


## 339-DF

Helsingissä takavuosina, silloin kun oli vielä HKL:n suunnitteluyksikkö, lähdettiin arvailemaan tätä joukkoliikenteen "halpuuttamista" jonkun valtuustoaloitteen taikka vastaavan seurauksena. Ne HKL:n suunnitteluyksikön selvitykset tapasivat olla vähän sellaisia hihasta revittyjä, joten mikään lopullinen tai oikea totuus se virkamiesten vastaus tuskin oli, mutta joka tapauksessa suositus oli sellainen, että ilmainen joukkoliikenne tuo mukanaan erilaisia ongelmia ja hankaluuksia, mutta optimi olisi tilanne, jossa liput maksaisivat karkeasti ottaen 50 % nykyisestä (silloisesta) hintatasosta.

Eihän sellaista tietenkään koskaan kokeiltu, sillä se vaatisi nykyistä huomattavasti suurempaa tariffitukea.

Kertalippujen nykyhintoihin ei välttämättä kannata verrata, sillä ne on meillä hinattu aivan poskettoman korkeiksi sillä ajatuksella, että kansa herkemmin ostaisi kuukausilipun. Ajatus on kaunis, mutta ennemmin se taitaa karkottaa potentiaaliset satunnaiskäyttäjät auton rattiin kuin houkutella heidät ostamaan kuukausilipun, joiden hinnasta heillä ei ole aavistustakaan.

----------


## Melamies

Tallinnan ilmainen joukkoliikenne herättää haaveita ilmaisesta joukkoliikenteestä myös Helsingissä:

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005046540.html

----------


## tohpeeri

Oma mielipiteeni on, etten kannata ilmaista liikennettä mutta kylläkin halvempia lippuja. Jos matkustamisesta ei tarvitsisi maksaa kulkuneuvot olisivat varmaan aina niin täynnä, ettei istumapaikoista kannattaisi haaveillakaan eli matkustaminen muuttuisi paljon epämiellyttävämmäksi. Tuskin kalustoa kuitenkaan lisättäisiin tarpeellista määrää. Lisäksi monilla varmaan käveleminen vähenisi entisestään ja pari pysäkin väliäkin ajettaisiin bussilla tai ratikalla.

----------


## 339-DF

Liput ovat nyt liian kalliita, mutta ilmaisliikenne tuo mukanaan erilaisia ongelmia. Pari viestiä ylempänä totesin HKL:n aikanaan arvailleen, että paras ratkaisu olisi puolittaa lippujen hinnat. Entä jos kokeiltaisiin sitä?

----------


## Minä vain

Joukkoliikenteen lippujen hintoja ei pidä ylipäänsä laskea, saatikka sitten tehdä siitä ilmaista. Syy löytyy myös kommenttiosiosta: 




> Artikkelista löytyy linkki itse tutkimukseen. Siitä on tulokset:
> 
> Autoilu väheni 3 %-yksikköä eli noin 10 %


Jos autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen välinen hintaero nousee vaikka 300 eurosta kuussa 350 euroon, pieni määrä ihmisiä siirtyy joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi, mutta käytännössä siirtymä on hyvin pientä, koska kenenkään valinta autoilla ei perustu hintaan vaan hyötyyn suhteessa hintaeroon. Auton ostavat paljastaa preferenssinsä olevan se, että hieman sujuvammasta liikkumisesta hän on valmis maksamaan vaikkapa 300 euroa kuussa. Joukkoliikenteeseen vaihtaa ainoastaan se pieni porukka, joka on valmis maksamaan 300 euroa kuussa, mutta ei 350 euroa kuussa, sekä se pieni porukka, joka luulee joukkoliikenteen maksavan saman verran kuin 60 kertalippua kuussa. 

Itse nostaisin kausilippujen hintoja nykyisestä ja käyttäisin sen tarjonnan parantamiseen.

----------


## Hape

339DF, olen kanssasi samaa mieltä. Helsingin sisäinen 30 päivää alkaa olla jo monelel pienituloiselle kipukynnyksen ylittävä hinta. Laskemalla lippujen hintoja reilusti, esim. 50%, saataisiin joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuutta nostettua, varsinkin ne jotka korkean lipunhinnan vuosi ovat siirtyneet lämpimänä vuodenaikana pyöräilemään. Myös osa yksityisautoilijoista voisi siirtyä. HSL'n kannattaisi aiknkin kokeila ideaa.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> 339DF, olen kanssasi samaa mieltä. Helsingin sisäinen 30 päivää alkaa olla jo monelel pienituloiselle kipukynnyksen ylittävä hinta. Laskemalla lippujen hintoja reilusti, esim. 50%, saataisiin joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuutta nostettua, varsinkin ne jotka korkean lipunhinnan vuosi ovat siirtyneet lämpimänä vuodenaikana pyöräilemään. Myös osa yksityisautoilijoista voisi siirtyä. HSL'n kannattaisi aiknkin kokeila ideaa.


Eikö se ole yhteiskunnalle vain hyvä jos moni siirtyy pyöräilemään? Tämänhän Rihtniemikin mainitsee joskin kysyvässä muodossa eli mitkä olisivat terveysvaikutukset tapahtuu siirtymää kävelystä ja pyöräilystä joukkoliikenteeseen maksuttomuuden vuoksi. Toki se vähentää joukkoliikenteen matkustajia jos moni pyöräilee tai kävelee. Liikenteellisesti pyöräily toki sopii parhaiten syöttöliikenteeksi mm. raskaan raideliikenteen varteen, jolloin busseja tarvitaan vähemmän, ja joukkoliikenteen operointikustannukset per matka ovat todella edulliset kun joukkoliikenne kirjaimellisesti liikuttaa joukkoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Ilmainen joukkoliikenne ehkä toimii tiiviissä Helsingissä mutta koko HSL:n alueella se aiheuttaisi niin isoja kustannuksia että pohja putoaisi alta pois. Mitä siitä tulisi jos Kirkkonummen mummot ja vaarit alkaisivat vaatia ilmaista bussia kyliltä kirkolle, kuka sen maksaisi?

t. Rainer

----------


## Samppa

> Ilmainen joukkoliikenne ehkä toimii tiiviissä Helsingissä mutta koko HSL:n alueella se aiheuttaisi niin isoja kustannuksia että pohja putoaisi alta pois. Mitä siitä tulisi jos Kirkkonummen mummot ja vaarit alkaisivat vaatia ilmaista bussia kyliltä kirkolle, kuka sen maksaisi?t. Rainer


Kirkkonummenkunta maksaisi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:40 ----------




> 339DF, olen kanssasi samaa mieltä. Helsingin sisäinen 30 päivää alkaa olla jo monelel pienituloiselle kipukynnyksen ylittävä hinta. Laskemalla lippujen hintoja reilusti, esim. 50%, saataisiin joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuutta nostettua, varsinkin ne jotka korkean lipunhinnan vuosi ovat siirtyneet lämpimänä vuodenaikana pyöräilemään. Myös osa yksityisautoilijoista voisi siirtyä. HSL'n kannattaisi aiknkin kokeila ideaa.


Helsingin sisäisen kausilipun saa myös 14 vrk:n ajaksi. Hinta on 28,70  = 2,05 /vrk. Sisältää rajoittamattoman matkustusoikeuden Helsingissä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kirkkonummenkunta maksaisi.


Maksaako myös silloin jos kirkkonummelaiset huomaavat että ilmaiseksi pääsee myös Helsinkiin?

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingin sisäisen kausilipun saa myös 14 vrk:n ajaksi. Hinta on 28,70  = 2,05 /vrk. Sisältää rajoittamattoman matkustusoikeuden Helsingissä.


Se ei paljon auta, jos töissä pitäisi käydä koko kuukausi eikä saikuttaa loppukuuta.

Jos sisäinen lippu vielä meneekin, niin kuntarajan ylittävät matkat ovat hurjan kalliita, kun ero ei kilometreissä tai minuuteissa verrattuna kuitenkaan ole kummoinen. Minulla on pelko siitä, ettei uusi vyöhykejärjestelmä ole tässä mielessä parannus  rajan ylitys voi suhteessa halventua, mutta nykyiset "sisäiset" liput puolestaan kallistuvat entisestään.




> Maksaako myös silloin jos kirkkonummelaiset huomaavat että ilmaiseksi pääsee myös Helsinkiin?


Jos ne on kirkkonummelaisia, niin kyllä, jos periaate on sama kuin nyt. Nythän idea on juuri se, että riippumatta siitä, missä se kulkuneuvo kulkee, niin kulkijoiden kotikunnan mukaan lähtee lasku. Eli jos ratikkamatkustajista 1 % on keravalaisia, niin Kerava maksaa 1 % ratikoiden kuluista HSL:lle.

Minusta vastaus tähän on oikeastaan se, että ne samat mummot maksavat sen bussin jatkossakin, mutta lippujen sijaan se maksu tapahtuu verotuksen kautta. Silloin ne, jotka oikeasti käyttävät joukkoliikennettä, voittavat, koska myös ne, jotka eivät käytä, ovat maksumiehinä. Ovat toki nytkin, mutta olisivat jatkossa entistä suuremmalta osin.

"Ilmaiselle" joukkoliikenteelle voi olla monenlaisia perusteita, mutta kokonaisuutena siinä on minusta selkeästi enemmän huonoa kuin hyvää. Kaikkein eniten ihmettelen Tallinnan mallia, jossa kallis lippujärjestelmä on hankittava ja ylläpidettävä vain pientä matkustajajoukkoa varten. Miamin downtownin automaattirata muutettiin aikoinaan maksuttomaksi, kun tajuttiin, että lippujärjestelmän ylläpito maksoi enemmän kuin mitä lipputulot olivat...

----------


## Samppa

> Se ei paljon auta, jos töissä pitäisi käydä koko kuukausi eikä saikuttaa loppukuuta.
> 
> Jos sisäinen lippu vielä meneekin, niin kuntarajan ylittävät matkat ovat hurjan kalliita, kun ero ei kilometreissä tai minuuteissa verrattuna kuitenkaan ole kummoinen. Minulla on pelko siitä, ettei uusi vyöhykejärjestelmä ole tässä mielessä parannus  rajan ylitys voi suhteessa halventua, mutta nykyiset "sisäiset" liput puolestaan kallistuvat entisestään.


Otin 14 vrk lipun esimerkiksi sen vuoksi, jos ei ole kerralla varaa hankkia kausilippua pidemmäksi aikaa. Vuosilippuna matkustaminen on päivää kohti kaikkein edullisinta.
Mutta esim. 30 vrk 54,70  = 1,82 /vrk sisäinen kausi.
Seutulippu 30 vrk 106,50  = 3, 55 /vrk.
Tuoltahan hinnat löytyvät: www.hsl.fi/liput-ja-hinnat

Vyöhyketariffissa tarkoitus on pitää sisäisten ja seutulippujen hinta samana, kuin mitä ne siirtymävaiheessa ovat.
Lisäksi otetaan käyttöön vyöhykelisälippu, jolloin sisäisen kausilipun omaavan ei tarvitse maksaa seutulipun hintaa kuntarajan ylityksestä, vaan riittää, kun maksaa lisäksi seuraavan alueen kertalipun hinnan.

----------


## Hape

Tommi, pyöräily on toki yhteiskunnalle selvää säästöä, varsinkin terveysmenoissa. Samoin on kevyenliikenteen väylien rakentaminen halvempaa kuin ajoteiden. Mutta edelleen on ihmisiä jotka vastustavat polkupyörän käyttöä, pyöräilijäpiirien toivomuksia kaupunkisuunnittelun osalta... 
Lämpimänä vuodenaikana pyöräily on nautinto, kaupunkialueella usein nopein tapa liikkua. Ja allekirjoittaneen liikkumiskuvioissa kesällä parin kohteen suhteen järkevin (kevi on puolet lyhyempi reittinä kuin autotie).
Liityntäliikenteessä pyöräily on esikaupunkialueella ehdottomasti kätevintä, varsinkin jos metroasemilla on kunnon pyörätelineet. Itse sauraan mielenkiinnolla länsimetron valmistumista, asemien maanpäällisten tilojen suunnittelua. Molemmille kotini lähellä oleville asemille on tulossa kunnoilliset pyörätelineet.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Lisäksi otetaan käyttöön vyöhykelisälippu, jolloin sisäisen kausilipun omaavan ei tarvitse maksaa seutulipun hintaa kuntarajan ylityksestä, vaan riittää, kun maksaa lisäksi seuraavan alueen kertalipun hinnan.


Kuinkahan kauan siitä tällä kertaa saadaan nauttia? Kuka muistaa vielä, kun vuonna miekka ja kypärä ensimmäisiä matkakortteja kehuttiin nimenomaan siitä, että voi ostaa vyöhykelisälipun? Kauankos se lopulta oli valikoimissa?

----------


## kuukanko

Ruotsin tämän vuoden Persontrafik -messut olivat alkuviikosta ja siellä käsiteltiin yhdessä esityksessä Tallinnan kokemuksia ilmaisesta joukkoliikenteestä, joka on nyt pyörinyt siellä yli 5 vuotta. Bussmagasinet on referoinut esitystä ruotsiksi. Tallinnassa joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät eivät ole kasvaneet ilmaisen joukkoliikenteen käyttöönoton jälkeen, vaikka kaupungin asukasmäärä on kasvanut - eli joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus on laskenut.

----------


## 339-DF

Onkohan tarkastelujaksolla tapahtuneita muutoksia elintasossa otettu huomioon johtopäätöksissä? Sikäli kun johtopäätöksiä on esitetty. 

Voisin kuvitella, että jos elintaso on noussut, se yksin selittää joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuden pienenemisen. Kun ei enää ole niin köyhä, avautuu kokonaan uusia vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## aulis

> RTallinnassa joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät eivät ole kasvaneet ilmaisen joukkoliikenteen käyttöönoton jälkeen, vaikka kaupungin asukasmäärä on kasvanut - eli joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus on laskenut.


Onko asukasmäärän kasvusta, johon viittaat, vähennetty ne pitempäänkin Tallinnassa asuneet, jotka vain ovat siirtäneet kirjansa maalta Tallinnaan saadakseen ilmaisen matkakortin?

----------


## hmikko

Viron yleisradion juttu kertoo, että maan tarkastusviraston mukaan ilmainen joukkoliikenne ei vastaa tarkoitustaan ja tulee kalliiksi. Matkustajamäärät eivät ole lisääntyneet ja rahat olis mahdollisesti viisaampaa käyttää reittiverkon kehittämiseen.

ERR: Riigikontroll: tasuta ühistransport pole eesmärki täitnud ja on liigkulukas

Googlen automaattikäännös englanniksi: https://bi2fe52wkepfmc4kvtcceapw6i--...on-liigkulukas

----------

